# VWL/Eastern Fantasy Cruise/AKV CL all wrapped into a fabulous b-day trip - Complete



## Pinkocto

Hello everyone and welcome to my latest adventure.  This was a double birthday celebration for my mother Jeanette and myself, Pam.  I'm posting this on the DVC boards because it was booked entirely with points.  I hope this is the right place to be.  

This is a picture of us from our last cruise.  






Im on the left and mom is on the right.  

The dates of this trip were March 8-19 2013.  

Itinerary: 

March 8  VWL

March 9  start of our first cruise on the Fantasy

March 10  At Sea

March 11  At Sea with Palo brunch at 10:00 a.m.

March 12  St Thomas with an excursion to St John

March 13  Puerto Rico

March 14  At Sea with Palo dinner at 8:00 p.m.

March 15  Castaway Cay with parasailing at 10:00 a.m.

March 16  end of cruise, going to AKV CL

March 17  AKV CL

March 18  AKV CL

March 19  heading home

Im going to try for mainly a picture TR but I tried to do that last TR and it didnt work.  If I start to get long winded please try to stick with me.  A little history before I begin. Im a DVC member and mom is my Disney partner in crime.  If it wasnt for her pushing me to go to a DVC presentation we probably would never have started cruising.  I say this because I had extra points to use my first year and she suggested we try a cruise.  Cruising was never on my radar so thanks to her pushing the DVC presentation and then suggesting a cruise with the extra points its all thanks to mom were in love with cruising now.   This was our third DCL cruise but our first time on the Fantasy.  This was also our first 7 night cruise.  Our first cruise was on the Dream in March 2012 for 5 nights, and the second was for 4 nights on the Wonder in January 2013.  There are also a few cruises booked for the future.  

We stayed at VWL before the cruise because the flight costs were so much cheaper than leaving the day of the cruise.  This was our first time at the WL and mom absolutely fell in love.  I thought it was very nice as well, well definitely be back for a longer trip.  We had a 12:15 flight and got to Orlando around 2:30.  We were in our room by 4:30.  Our plans were to explore the resort a little bit and then head to DTD for dinner at EoS.  






We got a little lost trying to find the room.  We went down the hallway the room was down but there was no way to get up to the second floor that we could find.  I thought for certain thered be an elevator around the middle since it was such a long hallway but no such luck.  We had to reverse our tracks and head back to the elevators and then back down the hallway.  We finally made our way to the room and were in for quite a surprise.  The pictures Id seen of the rooms previously did not impress me at all, I thought they looked very stark.  But it was actually quite warm and inviting. 









































We didnt spend any time out on the balcony but it was a nice view.  

To the left 






To the right











I thought the lantern was a cute touch





















When I took the bathroom pictures I realized we were in a HA room.  If we had been there for more than one night I would have asked to be changed, I really didnt like the shower.  
















Our kitchenette


----------



## Pinkocto

TR Links


Exploring WL

More exploring

More WL and DTD

Day 2 - even more WL

Nature trail and Fort Wilderness

Finishing up FW and WL

Starting the cruise and Cabanas

Cabanas continued

Stateroom 10158

Around the ship

Around the ship continued

The Atrium

Europa

Rainforest Room

Enchanted Garden Night 1

Morning 2 of the cruise

Deck 11

1st Dinner at the Royal Court

Palo brunch part 1

Palo brunch part 2

Palo brunch part 3

Dinner at Animator's Palate

Day 4 part 1

Day 4 part 2

Day 4 part 3

Day 4 part 4

Day 4 part 5

Day 4 part 6 - back on the ship

Pirate Night

San Juan part 1

San Juan part 2

San Juan part 3

San Juan part 4

San Juan part 5

Rest of Day 5

Day 6 Morning - 3rd day at sea

Day 6 afternoon

Palo dinner

CC - Parasailing

Serenity Bay BBQ

Lunch continued and Serenity Bay

Castaway Cay

Back on the ship

See Ya Real Soon & Mini Golf

Day 9 - End of cruise, beginning of Jambo House

Enjoying the Club Lounge

Epcot and Chubby Checker

Epcot continued

End of Day 9

Day 10 morning, CL offerings

Arusha Overlook

A haphazard afternoon

Finishing up Day 10

Day 11, 2nd to last day

End of Day 11, CL and HS

Day 12, Last Day


----------



## franandaj

Oooooh Cool!  I'm the first one here!    Looking forward to hearing more about the resort and your trip!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm in.


Sounds like a nice, long trip. Love those!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Oooooh Cool!  I'm the first one here!    Looking forward to hearing more about the resort and your trip!





rentayenta said:


> I'm in.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice, long trip. Love those!



Welcome ladies!  Thanks for joining me


----------



## dgbg100106

I am here!


----------



## MEK

Here Pam!


----------



## MEK

Yes - I know I am posting ridiculously early in the morning but I work up before my alarm for HHI departure.

Cynthia and I stayed in a HA room at VWL and we weren't crazy about it either, although it made the entire room seem really big.  I liked that.  Glad you enjoyed your first night there.  You had a nice view.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am here.

VWL is on my wish list, but I think this will now have to wait until 2015. I loved the pictures of the room and your view. I think we would have been very happy with the bathroom setup. We have a wetroom with a walk in shower and I tend to use this more than our bathroom with the tub.

Corinna


----------



## hstrickland

Pam!

Glad to see there's another TR in the works...I'll be following along, too. Now I'll go back and read the intro. 

 Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

I had this update ready for last night but my internet went down.  

After taking pictures of the room we were off to explore.  Not much time at this resort so we needed to make the time count.  

They had fabulous carvings all over the place.  





















This was Walt's, part of the train he had in his backyard.  I thought it was so cool.  It was in a great little reading room.  All the pictures I have of the room are unfortunately blurry. 






exploring the grounds






the gym at the villas






we both loved the grounds






villa pool






this CM seems to be relaxing on duty


























it looked like this was where they set up for movies






finding our way to the main pool






looking back, I can get quite distracted on an exploration...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I am here!





MEK said:


> Here Pam!





hstrickland said:


> Pam!
> 
> Glad to see there's another TR in the works...I'll be following along, too. Now I'll go back and read the intro.
> 
> Heather





dolphingirl47 said:


> I am here.



Welcome everybody!  Thanks for coming over  



dolphingirl47 said:


> VWL is on my wish list, but I think this will now have to wait until 2015. I loved the pictures of the room and your view. I think we would have been very happy with the bathroom setup. We have a wetroom with a walk in shower and I tend to use this more than our bathroom with the tub.
> 
> Corinna



We'll definitely be back in the future.  It's amazing how each resort has such a different feeling than the others.  Every time we go to a new place I ask mom how she likes it.  Well WL got bumped to #2 after AKL she liked it so much.


----------



## jenseib

Joining in!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Yes - I know I am posting ridiculously early in the morning but I work up before my alarm for HHI departure.
> 
> Cynthia and I stayed in a HA room at VWL and we weren't crazy about it either, although it made the entire room seem really big.  I liked that.  Glad you enjoyed your first night there.  You had a nice view.
> 
> Looking forward to more.



I didn't realize today was the day!   I knew it was getting close but the date escaped me.  Have a fabulous time!!!  

I had remembered you guys had a HA room also.  I told mom about moving the table into the bathroom and she thought that was a great idea.  We would have if we had stayed longer.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> Joining in!



Welcome!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Joining in!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Joining in!



Welcome!


----------



## Pinkocto

Continuing the exploration:











we never saw the geyser do it's show






Mom said this is exactly how some of the hot springs look out West. I've never been out there so I took her word for it.






another view of the geyser.  I think it's supposed to go off every 15 minutes but I was too impatient to stick around.






I loved these walk ways they had.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm not trying to rush the WL pictures, but I do want to get to the cruise and there are still plenty of pictures to get through. 

At this point we started making our way to the bus stops, of course I took pictures along the way. 





















I could not get my camera to focus on the cardinal instead of the branches.  Anyone have any tips on what I was doing wrong?  






had to capture some wildlife I saw  






beautiful flower






As we walked up to the bus stop a DTD bus was pulling up.  The timing couldn't have been more perfect.  I didn't do much research on WL since we were only staying the one night, so I didn't know we shared a bus route with several resorts.  No big deal but it did make the ride seem rather lengthy.  I checked the movie times while we were driving and there was a Jack the Giant Slayer showing at 7:00 we wanted to see.  

We got to DTD around 5:45 and headed straight to EoS.  

I saw these cute little guys on the way and had to take a picture.  











The line at EoS was long as usual but the heartbreaker is that they took off my favorite sandwich, the Veggie.  It boggles my mind since they still have all the ingredients.  I was going to send EoS an email and haven't gotten around to it.  I should still do that.  With the removal of the Veggie there's only the Caprese as a vegetarian option.  I know a lot of people eat meat, but there's no reason to take off a sandwich that you still have all the ingredients for...  Ok, off my soapbox.  We both ended up getting a Caprese and I also got a Thai wrap w/o chicken to try.  

The Caprese was fabulous as usual






but they totally drenched the Thai wrap in sauce.  I couldn't finish it it was so spicey. 






As we neared Ghirardelli I remembered Alicia had raved about the chocolate chip cookie on her TR.  I figured no time like the present and we still had time before the movie so I told mom I was going to stop in.  She went around to get her free piece of chocolate at the store while I ordered.  I simply asked for two cookies and the lady asked which ones.  I had no idea there were different kinds, the menu only says fresh baked cookie.  There was a chocolate chip, a chocolate chip and toffee, and a white chocolate macademia.  I got the first two, warmed.  Oh my goodness.  I was expecting good but not that good.  They were melt in your mouth delicious.  Probably the only ones better I've tried are mom's or mine homemade.  Mom agreed on the deliciousness, we will definitely be returning in the future.  We managed to save half of each for the movie and quickly made our way over there.  

We should have taken them out of the bags for pictures since they are HUGE cookies but we didn't take the time.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love all the photos from around the hotel. It's nice to see somebody in the villa pool. I have only been there once during the day, but Graham has been there a few times and said that the pool was always empty. The geyser is worth hanging around for. The cookies look delicious. I think I have to check out if they do them at the new Ghirardelli store at Disney California Adventure, too.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love all the photos from around the hotel. It's nice to see somebody in the villa pool. I have only been there once during the day, but Graham has been there a few times and said that the pool was always empty. The geyser is worth hanging around for. The cookies look delicious. I think I have to check out if they do them at the new Ghirardelli store at Disney California Adventure, too.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks  The hotel and grounds were just gorgeous.  We kept oooing and awwwing the whole time we were walking around.  We talked to a guy who had just gotten out of the pool.  He said the water was fantastic but it was painful getting out because the air felt so cold. It was late in the afternoon so the pool was mostly covered in shade.  I wanted to see the geyser but was just too impatient to wait around. Those cookies are definitely worth trying.  I preferred the chocolate chip and mom prefered the chocolate toffee.  I'll have to try the white chocolate macademia nut at some point in the future, for research sake


----------



## franandaj

Love the WL pictures!  That's the next hotel that I check into at WDW, so I'm enjoying the preview.  When we stayed there in 1997, we had a Jr. Suite and a partial view of the geyser.  I would sit out on the balcony and watch it go off when we were in the room.

Maybe I'll get to the DCA Ghiradelli soon for "research" on those cookies!  We already need to get out there and do a "taste test" on the vegetarian version vs the regular Monte Cristo!


----------



## papertraveller

Yay! You've begun! Can't wait to relive it along with you.

Thanks for the VWL photos. We were there for two days after the cruise and spent a lot of time in the pool -- it was surprisingly warm. We really love that resort a lot.

And the Earl of Sandwich is on our list for the August trip. We're starting with a mother-daughter few days at Old Key West, so will be dining at Downtown Disney for a few nights. Now we have to add those chocolate chip cookies too!


----------



## dgbg100106

I guess your camera only has Auto Focus?  Next time, try and focus on the branch closest to the bird and them move the focus box on top of the bird.  Hope that makes sense.

Anyway, love the photos of the lodge and of the cookies....


----------



## carissa1970

Joining in.  We are taking a 7 day Eastern on the Fantasy this summer, so I can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## minnie411

Joining in.  Love the pics of WLV, we haven't had the chance to stay there yet - but it is on our to do list.


----------



## rentayenta

Love the WLV/H pics. My friend had her wedding photos taken on the grounds- simply gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Love the WL pictures!  That's the next hotel that I check into at WDW, so I'm enjoying the preview.  When we stayed there in 1997, we had a Jr. Suite and a partial view of the geyser.  I would sit out on the balcony and watch it go off when we were in the room.
> 
> Maybe I'll get to the DCA Ghiradelli soon for "research" on those cookies!  We already need to get out there and do a "taste test" on the vegetarian version vs the regular Monte Cristo!



It really is such a unique and beautiful resort.  I'll have to scope out the geyser on the next trip.  

Yes, a research trip to the cookies is a must


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> Yay! You've begun! Can't wait to relive it along with you.
> 
> Thanks for the VWL photos. We were there for two days after the cruise and spent a lot of time in the pool -- it was surprisingly warm. We really love that resort a lot.
> 
> And the Earl of Sandwich is on our list for the August trip. We're starting with a mother-daughter few days at Old Key West, so will be dining at Downtown Disney for a few nights. Now we have to add those chocolate chip cookies too!



Thanks for joining me   It was such a great trip, can't wait to tell everyone about it.  I was surprised how much we liked the WL.  

Oh I loved Old Key West.  I stayed there for the first time last December and it was so relaxing.  Yes, please try the cookies, they were fantastic!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I guess your camera only has Auto Focus?  Next time, try and focus on the branch closest to the bird and them move the focus box on top of the bird.  Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, love the photos of the lodge and of the cookies....



Thanks so much.  I just had the camera on autofocus.  I'll have to remember that next time.


----------



## Pinkocto

carissa1970 said:


> Joining in.  We are taking a 7 day Eastern on the Fantasy this summer, so I can't wait to see your photos!



Welcome!  The Fantasy was absolutely gorgeous, you're going to have a fabulous trip!


----------



## Pinkocto

minnie411 said:


> Joining in.  Love the pics of WLV, we haven't had the chance to stay there yet - but it is on our to do list.



Welcome!  Thank you  It's definitely worthy of a stay.  That's one of the fabulous things about WDW, there's always some place else to discover.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Love the WLV/H pics. My friend had her wedding photos taken on the grounds- simply gorgeous.



Thanks so much   Those would definitely be beautiful wedding photos.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks so much.  I just had the camera on autofocus.  I'll have to remember that next time.



Practice a few times before you get somewhere that you need to take the picture.


----------



## sleepydog25

Sounds like a great trip so far!  We own at VWL, so naturally are in love with the theming, the beauty, and the comparative serenity of the resort compared to others.  Glad you enjoyed our home!  As for the geyser, it goes off every hour not 15 minutes, so you might have had to wait around awhile, and then you'd have missed that perfectly-timed DTD bus!  Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us heading to the movies.  We went to see Jack the Giant Slayer and really enjoyed it.  It was a bit macabre so I wanted a lighter ending to the evening.  I had a plan to pick up a nice Disney movie at the resort when we got back.  Well that took quite a bit longer than it should have because I took us the wrong way when we left the movies.  I had us quite lost and finally thought of my Disney app which has a map of DTD.  We had gone completely in the wrong direction and were actually quite close to the bus stops when we were at the theater.  Oh well, we burned off a few calories from the cookies.  When we finally made it to the bus stop there was a bus at the stop.  What wonderful Disney magic!  We made it back to the resort around 10:00 and stopped in the gift shop to rent a movie.  We ended up getting Alice in Wonderland which isnt really a light movie but mom has never seen it so I thought it might be a good time.   

I love this bridge in the lobby






Back to the room by 10:20 but we didnt make it through much of the movie before falling asleep.    Ill have to get her to watch Alice in Wonderland another time. 

Day 2:

Mom woke up at 6:30 and I drug myself out of bed at 7:00.  We were taking Disney transportation to the port and we had to have the bags ready to be picked up by 8:00.  Bell services called to make sure they were ready which I thought was a nice touch.  We stayed in the room only a little longer, maybe until 8:30 and then we headed out.  We wanted to do the nature walk before heading off to the cruise.  Mom wanted a cup of coffee so we headed to Roaring Fork, of course I took pictures on the way.  

Inside the villas


























I had missed getting this earlier.  






Now were in the main lodge.  The bridge in the day time




































I thought this was so cool






Walking down to the restaurant






This place might be my only negative about this resort.  It is so small!  And the layout is just plain bizarre.  They have people order their hot food and then instead of going to pay for it and wait for it to be made, they have them carry it all the way through line.  There's no way anyone's eggs are still hot by the time they get to eat them.  I only got a cheese Danish and mom had a coffee.  






I think shes getting ready to take a picture






Not sure of what though






Proof of our purchases






At that point we headed off to find the nature trail.  There were no signs that we could find but we had seen it on a map earlier so we knew the general direction it should be.  I ended up asking someone at the bike rental place and we were actually right next to it.  Again, no sign saying 'Here is the Nature Trail' just a dingy looking pathway off to forest. I just wanted to know I was in the right place.  

Up next, our Nature Trail Adventure.


----------



## Pinkocto

sleepydog25 said:


> Sounds like a great trip so far!  We own at VWL, so naturally are in love with the theming, the beauty, and the comparative serenity of the resort compared to others.  Glad you enjoyed our home!  As for the geyser, it goes off every hour not 15 minutes, so you might have had to wait around awhile, and then you'd have missed that perfectly-timed DTD bus!  Enjoy your cruise.



That's good to know, thanks   I would have been waiting and waiting!  It still amazes me how each resort is so unique.  I own at AKV so I figured I'd enjoy VWL but was pleasantly surprised how peaceful it was.  The only other time we had been there was to have lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe and we hadn't seen any of the grounds.  We'll definitely be back in the future for a longer visit.


----------



## dgbg100106

The lodge is beautiful...  We have never been there, but I want to do a resort only visit, and just go from resort to resort and check them all out... This one is top of my list...


----------



## sleepydog25

Pinkocto said:


> That's good to know, thanks   I would have been waiting and waiting!  It still amazes me how each resort is so unique.  I own at AKV so I figured I'd enjoy VWL but was pleasantly surprised how peaceful it was.  The only other time we had been there was to have lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe and we hadn't seen any of the grounds.  We'll definitely be back in the future for a longer visit.


We love AKL, too, and as you probably know, the same architect designed both. The nature trail isn't marked but is a great way to relax or to vary your path as you head over to FW.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> The lodge is beautiful...  We have never been there, but I want to do a resort only visit, and just go from resort to resort and check them all out... This one is top of my list...



WL is definitely worthy of a visit. I was really surprised how beautiful and relaxing it was.


----------



## Pinkocto

sleepydog25 said:


> We love AKL, too, and as you probably know, the same architect designed both. The nature trail isn't marked but is a great way to relax or to vary your path as you head over to FW.



Oh yes, that's why I was sure I would like it. I also own at Aulani and can't wait to start planning a trip out there. We really enjoyed the nature trail. Plenty of pictures to share of that too


----------



## Asc341

Can't wait to see more pictures, I kept up with your Wonder thread as well!


----------



## Pinkocto

Asc341 said:


> Can't wait to see more pictures, I kept up with your Wonder thread as well!



More pictures on the way.  Thanks so much for coming over


----------



## dolphingirl47

I loved this bridge, too and took quite a few photos of it. The villa photos remind me of the Grand Californian. I have to tell Graham about the nature trail. I don't think he has found this yet.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us heading down the nature trail.  We really enjoyed it.  Apparently I was totally turned around from where we were because I was surprised to see the Contemporary and BLT on the left. 






I was hoping we'd find Fort Wilderness and the horses at the end of the trail but since this was our first time down it I had no idea how far it was.  We had plenty of time before the bus would pick us up for the cruise so we just kept walking and enjoying the scenery. 


























I'd never seen a cardinal on the ground before so I watched this guy for a few minutes. 






We only met one other family on the trail, they were coming towards us so we asked if we were going the right way for Fort Wilderness.  Yes, and we weren't too far away.  

Victory was in sight!






And I spotted a horse






Then some more






Then the stable






Neither of us had been to Fort Wilderness before so everything was new.  I know they do carriage rides but didnt think where the horses were kept, or thought it possible we could go in and look at them.  I was in Heaven!  





All the horses had name plaques next to their stalls which I thought was nice.  






I got a real treat when they had this one out of his stall.  






They walked him right past me, it was really cool.  











After we looked at each and every horse we headed outside and found more horses.  






I woke this one up from a nap, not on purpose of course. 











I could have sat and enjoyed the horses for quite a while longer but time was not unlimited so we headed on. 






The grounds were very pretty






this squirrel looked like it was having a great time scampering around the tree


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved this bridge, too and took quite a few photos of it. The villa photos remind me of the Grand Californian. I have to tell Graham about the nature trail. I don't think he has found this yet.
> 
> Corinna



It wasn't that long of a trail but still very nice.  And I loved seeing the horses at Fort Wilderness.  

I can't wait to see the Grand Californian in September.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pinkocto said:


> It wasn't that long of a trail but still very nice. And I loved seeing the horses at Fort Wilderness.
> 
> I can't wait to see the Grand Californian in September.


For those who may not know, the sandy nature trail at WL starts out beside the bike rental and follows the shore of the lake for about 1/3 of a mile before breaking off to the right and hooking up with the main paved path.  Or, if you'd rather, you can take the paved path all the way by starting next to the bus stop.  Either way, it's just under a mile to the stables, and right at a mile if you go all the way to main buildings.  Should you be there during the Christmas holidays, you can walk around FW and see all the decorations the RVers put out.  Some of them are quite detailed.


----------



## dgbg100106

I love the photos, and the beautiful horses..


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I love the photos, and the beautiful horses..



Thank you  I was enthralled with the horses, I would love to go back and spend some more time over there.


----------



## Pinkocto

sleepydog25 said:


> For those who may not know, the sandy nature trail at WL starts out beside the bike rental and follows the shore of the lake for about 1/3 of a mile before breaking off to the right and hooking up with the main paved path.  Or, if you'd rather, you can take the paved path all the way by starting next to the bus stop.  Either way, it's just under a mile to the stables, and right at a mile if you go all the way to main buildings.  Should you be there during the Christmas holidays, you can walk around FW and see all the decorations the RVers put out.  Some of them are quite detailed.



Thanks for this. I was wondering where the paved path began. I've heard how people go all out with the decorations at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  I was enthralled with the horses, I would love to go back and spend some more time over there.



They are such beautiful creatures, I had no idea they were there.


----------



## jenseib

Beautiful horse pictures.  That is something I would love to do someday as well.


----------



## SusieBea

I'm in again!  We really enjoyed VWL; it sort of wraps its arms around you.  Christmas is beautiful there.


----------



## Pinkocto

SusieBea said:


> I'm in again!  We really enjoyed VWL; it sort of wraps its arms around you.  Christmas is beautiful there.



Welcome!  I had originally planned my December trip this year to be at VWL but I was able to snag AKV CL and I'm not going to change now.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> They are such beautiful creatures, I had no idea they were there.



I didn't either before I went in the VWL thread before this trip. I love that there is always something new to discover at WDW.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> Beautiful horse pictures.  That is something I would love to do someday as well.



Thank you . They have carriage rides daily which is domething I've wanted to do during the holidays.


----------



## SusieBea

Pinkocto said:


> Welcome!  I had originally planned my December trip this year to be at VWL but I was able to snag AKV CL and I'm not going to change now.



Oh, we like AKV too!  That's our favorite after our home resort of OKW!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Welcome!  I had originally planned my December trip this year to be at VWL but I was able to snag AKV CL and I'm not going to change now.





I wouldn't change that either.  Sounds fabulous.


----------



## MEK

How nice that you walked all the way out to FW.  That amazing view of the Contemp and BLT surprised me too the first time I saw it.  It's really a cool perspective.

How nice that you got to go in the stable.  I always go down there too early in the morning.

I agree that Roaring forks is just too darn small.


----------



## wiigirl

Great pics!


----------



## Leshaface

Just marking my spot and coming back to catch up


----------



## mousetravel

I'm here!

I can't wait to hear more about this cruise! My DD and I were wanting to do this same cruise, but the prices were getting too high, and with me only working part time while in school, I thought we might wait a year or two and then do it!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Those horses are such beautiful animals. I have loved horses all my life. I have to make sure to have a look around Fort Wilderness the next time we go to WDW.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

I've always wanted to stay at WL.  It reminds me so much of the Grand Californian.  So magnificent and gorgeous!

*Corrina * - they have these cookies at Ghirardelli's at DCA! 

Aw such beautiful horses.  I used to have a best friend in high school who owned a few horses so on the weekends I would go over and ride them with her.  So much fun!  The last 'horse' I've been on was in Puerto Vallarta on our Mexican Riviera cruise taking donkey's up the side of a mountain!


----------



## franandaj

I read this all last night on my phone, but forgot to comment!  What a nice and serene path there.  We will have to take a go on it when we visit in September!


----------



## naomiswanson

VWL is one of my wish place to go and I really like the place specifically the whole room I consider this as one of the tourist spot. But, please maintain the good services.


----------



## Pinkocto

This is a little OT but for everyone who followed my last TR my tanzanite pendant finally arrived   After a very long 10 weeks, not the 4-6 weeks I was told, I finally have my birthday present. 






The earrings really don't look that light, but next to the pendant they do.  The head jeweler finally called mom last week and told her they hadn't been able to find one the exact size as mine and still with the color and clarity so they had to give us one a little bigger.  He said he'd send paperwork with it but there wasn't any in the box, so I'm not sure how much bigger.  The stone mom originally purchased was 2.51 carats.  I'm still displeased with how long this took, customer service does not seem to be their strong suit.  I am happy I finally have my jewel.


----------



## Pinkocto

SusieBea said:


> Oh, we like AKV too!  That's our favorite after our home resort of OKW!



I keep thinking of OKW and how much I enjoyed it. I need to figure out when I can get back there, even if it's just for a long weekend.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I wouldn't change that either.  Sounds fabulous.



Thanks, I'm really excited  I had thought about changing it but I really enjoy CL and I can always do VWL next December.


----------



## Pinkocto

wiigirl said:


> Great pics!



Thank you


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> How nice that you walked all the way out to FW.  That amazing view of the Contemp and BLT surprised me too the first time I saw it.  It's really a cool perspective.



We both really enjoyed the walk.  It was a great adventure pre-cruise.  I had thought for certain MK was on our right so was quite confused to see them clearly on the left...  Usually I'm really good with directions but I totally failed that day. 



MEK said:


> How nice that you got to go in the stable.  I always go down there too early in the morning.



I loved the little nook they have of Walt's history with horses.  I couldn't get a good picture but we stayed for a while reading and enjoying the pictures.  Of course I loved the horses. 



MEK said:


> I agree that Roaring forks is just too darn small.



The whole layout just boggles my mind. I'm surprised people haven't complained enough that it's been changed.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Just marking my spot and coming back to catch up



Welcome! Thanks for coming over  



Leshaface said:


> I've always wanted to stay at WL.  It reminds me so much of the Grand Californian.  So magnificent and gorgeous!
> 
> *Corrina * - they have these cookies at Ghirardelli's at DCA!
> 
> Aw such beautiful horses.  I used to have a best friend in high school who owned a few horses so on the weekends I would go over and ride them with her.  So much fun!  The last 'horse' I've been on was in Puerto Vallarta on our Mexican Riviera cruise taking donkey's up the side of a mountain!



WL really was gorgeous.  This architect has such a talent.  I'm so excited to see the Grand Californian. 

Oh I just love horses.  We have a beach out here that has wild horses that just roam, I love going out there and watching them.  I can take Conner which is a bonus but he likes barking at them which is very annoying.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> This is a little OT but for everyone who followed my last TR my tanzanite pendant finally arrived   After a very long 10 weeks, not the 4-6 weeks I was told, I finally have my birthday present.
> 
> The earrings really don't look that light, but next to the pendant they do.  The head jeweler finally called mom last week and told her they hadn't been able to find one the exact size as mine and still with the color and clarity so they had to give us one a little bigger.  He said he'd send paperwork with it but there wasn't any in the box, so I'm not sure how much bigger.  The stone mom originally purchased was 2.51 carats.  I'm still displeased with how long this took, customer service does not seem to be their strong suit.  I am happy I finally have my jewel.



Beautiful!  It is really beautiful.

I know you are glad to have it, and the fact that they gave you a bigger one, does not make the fact of poor customer service any better.

Mabye you can write something up about them on a review site, so others might know to review their purchases and make sure everything is perfect before leaving and that they might expect the same service if they have to return something.


----------



## Pinkocto

*********** said:


> I'm here!
> 
> I can't wait to hear more about this cruise! My DD and I were wanting to do this same cruise, but the prices were getting too high, and with me only working part time while in school, I thought we might wait a year or two and then do it!



Welcome!   That would have been a fabulous coincidence!  I booked it a couple weeks after it got released in November 2011.  I hadn't even gone on the first cruise yet but was so sure we'd love cruising I went ahead and booked it.  The prices really went crazy closer to the cruise.  For the same category it was $1500 more than what I booked at.  I ended up changing it to points because I had extra I needed to use up.  

The Fantasy really is gorgeous.  I'm hoping they'll start dropping prices in the next few years now that she's not brand new.  I'll be curious what happens.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Those horses are such beautiful animals. I have loved horses all my life. I have to make sure to have a look around Fort Wilderness the next time we go to WDW.
> 
> Corinna



I was really surprised how lovely FW was, it's definitely worth a visit.  It's right on the water which is beautiful, and of course I'll be back for the horses.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I read this all last night on my phone, but forgot to comment!  What a nice and serene path there.  We will have to take a go on it when we visit in September!



I don't know how the scooters do on dirt paths, but there is also a paved path starting by the bus stops.  Halfway through the dirt path we intersected with the paved one.  I felt it was a very fun pre-cruise adventure


----------



## Pinkocto

naomiswanson said:


> VWL is one of my wish place to go and I really like the place specifically the whole room I consider this as one of the tourist spot. But, please maintain the good services.




It was a beautiful resort, I hope you're able to get there


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Beautiful!  It is really beautiful.
> 
> I know you are glad to have it, and the fact that they gave you a bigger one, does not make the fact of poor customer service any better.
> 
> Mabye you can write something up about them on a review site, so others might know to review their purchases and make sure everything is perfect before leaving and that they might expect the same service if they have to return something.



Thank you  I had almost forgotten how beautiful the first one was, so when I took it out of the box I was really pleased.  

The biggest problem is is that the Disney shopping lady is the one who picked it up from the jeweler and brought it to the ship.  I never saw it in the setting until we were far from Nassau.  I hope I would have checked it out thoroughly if I had stayed and waited for them to set it but I have no idea what would have happened.  

I'm so glad the waiting is over.


----------



## Pinkocto

We continued to explore Fort Wilderness, and we were both surprised how beautiful the grounds were.  






Anyone know the difference between Mickeys Backyard BBQ and the Hoop Dee Doo Review?  






The General Store






We found where they do the Hoop Dee Doo Review











It was a gorgeous day






I was really surprised to see someone walking their dog.  I had no idea pets were allowed which I think is really cool.  






At this point we needed to head back to the WL.  We had time enough to walk back and thats what we started to do, but as we were passing the bus stops there was one for WL.  We started running and even though the bus driver had started to pull away she saw us and reopened the doors.  Disney magic at its finest!  We would have had a lovely walk back but it was also nice to rest our feet.  We had a long day ahead of us and didnt want to get too tired!  We of course thanked the driver many times.  

Back at WL we lounged in the lobby for a little bit.  We had about 45 minutes to wait.  I needed to check in with the DCL CM when I saw them so I kept an eye out.  I caught up in the journal while mom wrote postcards.  I saw the CM walking around so I went to check in with her.  It was just verifying that we were here and how many pieces of luggage were picked up that morning.  After mom had put her post cards in the mail box we went and did some last minute exploring of WL.  We found some fabulous nooks to relax in.






How can you not love these details































And with that we headed back down to the lobby and waited for the DCL bus to arrive.


----------



## Pinkocto

something funky happened when updating my links page...


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> something funky happened when updating my links page...



What happened?


----------



## rentayenta

What a gorgeous resort. Now I want to do the Hoop De Doo Review. I swear, I could do a resort only trip to WDW. There is just so much to do. I want to go back! Listening to MouseWorld on Live365 isn't helping.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> What happened?



I think I quoted it instead of editing so had an extra post I couldn't get rid of.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I think I quoted it instead of editing so had an extra post I couldn't get rid of.





Hmm.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> What a gorgeous resort. Now I want to do the Hoop De Doo Review. I swear, I could do a resort only trip to WDW. There is just so much to do. I want to go back! Listening to MouseWorld on Live365 isn't helping.



I totally agree. I guess I was just expecting camping slots everywhere. There were lots of golf carts in a parking area, and we saw quite a few people driving them so I'm thinking the grounds must be huge. The living areas were completely tucked away from the main buildings. As I'm writing this I'm thinking you might be talking about WL. Either way I was really surprised how nice each one was. I can't remember if you have a WDW trip in the works. If not its time to start planning!


----------



## Leshaface

I love the jewelry!  Very pretty.  Sorry customer service was awful and it took longer to get to you.  Weird that there was no paper in the shipment to verify size

I just remembered something I was going to ask on your last update! You said that there were a few other resort stops while on the buses.  Do they do this for the theme parks too, do you know?


----------



## franandaj

You're making me anxious for September, and I haven't even gone on my cruise or to the Expo yet!  

The pendant stone is very pretty too!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I totally agree. I guess I was just expecting camping slots everywhere. There were lots of golf carts in a parking area, and we saw quite a few people driving them so I'm thinking the grounds must be huge. The living areas were completely tucked away from the main buildings. As I'm writing this I'm thinking you might be talking about WL. Either way I was really surprised how nice each one was. I can't remember if you have a WDW trip in the works. If not its time to start planning!



 I was talking about the WL  but have heard great things about the campsites. They actually really fun during the holidays as everyone goes all out and strings lights etc....I looked into staying in the cabins during our first trip but opted for the POR, pre DVC. The cabins look cute though and people really like them. 

A lot of people rent golf carts to get around in because the place is so huge. I've read they're hard to get. 

No WDW trip in the works.  I don't know that I'll get DH back before 2015 but we'll see. Gabby wants a cruise for HS graduation and that will be in 2015 so WDW may not happen until 2016.  

I'm killing myself with the Live365. Still. The MK Mian Entrance music is on. I need an intervention.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Leshaface said:


> *Corrina * - they have these cookies at Ghirardelli's at DCA!



Thanks, I now have visions of getting a selection and then when we arrive at our friends' home that night we can have cookies and milk while we catch up.



Pinkocto said:


> This is a little OT but for everyone who followed my last TR my tanzanite pendant finally arrived   After a very long 10 weeks, not the 4-6 weeks I was told, I finally have my birthday present



That pendant looks gorgeous even if the wait was a lot longer than you thought.

That was perfect timing that you managed to get the bus back. Love all the photos again and now I am feeling homesick for the Grand Californian. Still, 5 weeks from now I will get to spend one night there.

Corinna


----------



## jenseib

A great walk.  I haven't done the BBQ, but I kind of know the differences.  The Hoop Dee Doo is a dinner show on a stage. Decent food, fun and corny songs and they will interact with the audience as well.

The BBQ is more just that.  Basic BBQ food like hotdogs and Disney characters, and I think they kind of have a dance party.  I have heard it's fun, but expensive for what you get to eat.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I love the jewelry!  Very pretty.  Sorry customer service was awful and it took longer to get to you.  Weird that there was no paper in the shipment to verify size
> 
> I just remembered something I was going to ask on your last update! You said that there were a few other resort stops while on the buses.  Do they do this for the theme parks too, do you know?



Thank you  I'm so happy with the pendant. I'm going to ask mom if she can email them and get the paperwork. It's important to have I think. 

Since we didn't go to the parks from WL I'm not 100% but it would make sense they would still share. We stopped at Pokynesian and GF. On the way back we were the first stop which was nice.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> You're making me anxious for September, and I haven't even gone on my cruise or to the Expo yet!
> 
> The pendant stone is very pretty too!



You're going to have a great trip  and your cruise is so close! 

Thank you  I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I was talking about the WL  but have heard great things about the campsites. They actually really fun during the holidays as everyone goes all out and strings lights etc....I looked into staying in the cabins during our first trip but opted for the POR, pre DVC. The cabins look cute though and people really like them.
> 
> A lot of people rent golf carts to get around in because the place is so huge. I've read they're hard to get.



I've heard they're worthy of checking out at Christmas. There's always something left on the list when I leave. When I do get there I also want to do a carriage ride. 



rentayenta said:


> No WDW trip in the works.  I don't know that I'll get DH back before 2015 but we'll see. Gabby wants a cruise for HS graduation and that will be in 2015 so WDW may not happen until 2016.



Oh my. That is sad  



rentayenta said:


> I'm killing myself with the Live365. Still. The MK Mian Entrance music is on. I need an intervention.



I understand completely


----------



## Leshaface

rentayenta said:


> I'm killing myself with the Live365. Still. The MK Mian Entrance music is on. I need an intervention.



It's the worst thing to not have a trip planned and listen to Main Street or the Future World BGM


----------



## rentayenta

Leshaface said:


> It's the worst thing to not have a trip planned and listen to Main Street or the Future World BGM




I'm being ridiculous. I'm plotting errr planning a trip to Disneyland for this Christmas so we'll see. But its sad to have nothing on the table for WDW. I need a little MK/AK fix. 




Pinkocto said:


> I've heard they're worthy of checking out at Christmas. There's always something left on the list when I leave. When I do get there I also want to do a carriage ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. That is sad
> 
> 
> 
> I understand completely




The carriage ride looks like a lot of fun. I think they do a haunted one too during Halloween. 

It is sad and I keep telling DH that. he's not feeling very sorry for me.


----------



## Leshaface

rentayenta said:


> I'm being ridiculous. I'm plotting errr planning a trip to Disneyland for this Christmas so we'll see. But its sad to have nothing on the table for WDW. I need a little MK/AK fix.



Well at least you have a definite Disney cruise in the near future.  I'm just playing with dates, which usually means, there's probably no trip happening.  Even now, i'm trying to plan a short 2 day trip Disneyland to get my fix and even that's difficult to do.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks, I now have visions of getting a selection and then when we arrive at our friends' home that night we can have cookies and milk while we catch up.



That sounds like a very delicious plan 



dolphingirl47 said:


> That pendant looks gorgeous even if the wait was a lot longer than you thought.



Thank you  I just love it. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> That was perfect timing that you managed to get the bus back. Love all the photos again and now I am feeling homesick for the Grand Californian. Still, 5 weeks from now I will get to spend one night there.
> 
> Corinna



I love those magical moments. Your trip is getting close!


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> A great walk.  I haven't done the BBQ, but I kind of know the differences.  The Hoop Dee Doo is a dinner show on a stage. Decent food, fun and corny songs and they will interact with the audience as well.
> 
> The BBQ is more just that.  Basic BBQ food like hotdogs and Disney characters, and I think they kind of have a dance party.  I have heard it's fun, but expensive for what you get to eat.



Thanks so much. I've heard of more people going to the Hoop Dee Doo Review but have never investigated it myself. I hear very little of the other one.


----------



## Pinkocto

I was going to do an update tonight since the next one is the start of the cruise. I'm just so exhausted I don't want to rush it and miss vital details. Planning on it this weekend though. 

Happy Friday everybody


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> I was going to do an update tonight since the next one is the start of the cruise. I'm just so exhausted I don't want to rush it and miss vital details. Planning on it this weekend though.
> 
> Happy Friday everybody



Happy Friday to you as well


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Happy Friday to you as well



Thank you


----------



## Pinkocto

Ok everybody, it is cruising time! As much as I loved reliving the WL portion of the trip its the cruise Im really excited to relive. I had booked this cruise 16 months in advance and it was so exciting that it had finally arrived.  We arrived at the port around 1:00.  I was a little frustrated that it was so late, my other two cruises we had arrived early and were among the first onboard.  The difference is that the other cruises we were leaving right from the airport, this time we were leaving from WDW. Ill know what to expect if we ever leave from WDW again.  

I was so excited to catch my first glimpse of the Fantasy.  You can see the ill fated Carnival Dream to the left.  

















It was actually nice to be a little late arriving at the port.  There were no lines to wait in, we quickly checked in and were directed to the Mickey ears.  I was so anxious to get on the ship I didnt take any pictures until lunch.  No worries, theres plenty of them to come.  We skipped the embarkation photo and didnt pause very long to admire the gorgeous atrium.  We had a mission to accomplish, and that mission was to get our Rainforest Room passes.

We headed straight up to the spa and the very nice Ann helped us.  Even though we told her upfront we just wanted to buy the passes she still started to take us on a tour of the whole spa.  There was no time for that, we needed to get to lunch!  She eventually understood what we wanted and took us back up to the front desk.  I also wanted to book a bamboo massage so asked her about that.  She wouldnt just let me book one, she wanted to know how I knew I wanted one, had I had one before?  Just let me book a massage and let me get to lunch!  I tried not to show my irritation and explained we had done a spa tour on a previous cruise and I had really been interested in one and regretted not booking it.  Finally she was satisfied I knew what I was asking for and said the only available one was for 9:00 the next morning.  I also got 20% off for booking the first day which was very nice.  Mission accomplished we headed off to drop off our bags in the room.  

The spa and our room were about as far from each other as possible which resulted in much needed exercise during the cruise.  Our room was open but our steward was still finishing up cleaning.  He said it was fine, hed come back later.  Oh no, all we needed to do was drop off our bags and head up to lunch. Mom went out to explore the verandah, which there will be pictures of in a bit. Then we headed up one deck to Cabanas.  The location of our room was great and I will try to get it again on future cruises.  

I managed to get pictures of all the offerings but did not get name tags.  Hopefully you can tell what everything is.  

























Theses might just be the best steak fries Ive ever had in my life.


----------



## Pinkocto

At this point I stopped taking pictures and got a plate of food.  Everything was delicious.





Moms plate.  She really enjoyed everything also.  





We got a few desserts.  None were wow, and we both agreed we'd probably skip desserts at the buffet next time. 

















After the desserts I went back for the pictures of the buffet I still needed. 





































Mom found this delicious banana bread pudding.  Apparently every day the chef does a special dessert and our mind was changed about desserts at the buffet.  We'd definitely be back for this.  





We both absolutely love Cabanas and were so glad to be back. BBB on the Wonder just wasn't the same. We did hear from a CM that when the Magic dry docks this year that they will be redoing the buffet to be more like Cabanas which will be a welcome change to everyone.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That buffet looks absolutely delicious. I am glad that you managed to get your Rainforest Room pass and the massage sorted out and the discount was definitely worth having.

Corinna


----------



## carissa1970

Do you mind me asking how much the rainforest room pass was?  And it sounds like it was pretty easy to get, as well.  That is one thing I want to get for sure!


----------



## Leshaface

That's kind of weird that they were so adamant about giving you a spa tour even though you were in a rush to be somewhere

I think you took a picture of literally every food offering!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That buffet looks absolutely delicious. I am glad that you managed to get your Rainforest Room pass and the massage sorted out and the discount was definitely worth having.
> 
> Corinna



I love the buffet on the Fantasy/Dream, there's so many choices and they're all delicious  

The discount was definitely worth it and we were really happy to get the RFR passes.


----------



## Pinkocto

carissa1970 said:


> Do you mind me asking how much the rainforest room pass was?  And it sounds like it was pretty easy to get, as well.  That is one thing I want to get for sure!



I just looked at the receipts, it was $193 for the two if us. I can't remember how much a single pass was though. Go on the first afternoon and I'm sure you won't have a problem. They only sell a certain amount so definitely go as soon as you can.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> That's kind of weird that they were so adamant about giving you a spa tour even though you were in a rush to be somewhere
> 
> I think you took a picture of literally every food offering!



I don't think she understood me very well. I might have been speaking fast because I was excited to be on the ship and it didn't seem like English was her first language. 

I failed taking pictures of the buffet the other cruises so didn't want to miss anything


----------



## rentayenta

Your description of just wanting to book your spa treatment is so me! I get so impatient.  And thanks for the info on getting a discount by booking a treatment on the first day. 

The buffet looks wonderful. Was that salmon with a pesto sauce? The chilled seafood bar looks so good. I love chilled crab. Does the Wonder have a buffet like that?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Your description of just wanting to book your spa treatment is so me! I get so impatient.  And thanks for the info on getting a discount by booking a treatment on the first day.



Oh I was really getting annoyed. She asked if I knew it was a deep massage and could I deal with a deep massage...maybe I wanted another kind of massage... ARG! 

There's always some kind of discount the first day, and then throughout the cruise there were other ones. 




rentayenta said:


> The buffet looks wonderful. Was that salmon with a pesto sauce? The chilled seafood bar looks so good. I love chilled crab. Does the Wonder have a buffet like that?



I think it was salmon wrapped in bacon, it looks like pesto but I can't remember. The Wonder's buffet is perhaps half the size and the layout is much different. We went to Parrot Cay on embarkation day on the Wonder and there were lots of delicious choices. I can't remember for the life of me if there was the seafood spread. We didn't look into Beach Blanket Buffet so I'm not sure what was up there. I'm hoping Corinna chimes in, I think she'll know.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> I think it was salmon wrapped in bacon, it looks like pesto but I can't remember. The Wonder's buffet is perhaps half the size and the layout is much different. We went to Parrot Cay on embarkation day on the Wonder and there were lots of delicious choices. I can't remember for the life of me if there was the seafood spread. We didn't look into Beach Blanket Buffet so I'm not sure what was up there. I'm hoping Corinna chimes in, I think she'll know.



On the Wonder, Parrot Cay and Beach Blanket Buffet have exactly the same buffet. They have Peel and Eat Shrimp for the embarkation buffet, but that pretty much is it seafood-wise. They may have a hot fish dish, too. The biggest difference and the reason why we go for Parrot Cay is that you get seated first and then you head for the buffet so you can leave your carry on at the table. At Beach Blanket Buffet you go through the line first and then have to find a table. Juggling a tray and the carry on is not my idea of fun.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

After lunch we excitedly headed back to the stateroom to get a better look at where we would be staying for the next week.  

The Aft elevators that we frequented regularly.  I just loved the carpets.  









Hallway to our room





We had arrived! 





It had a different layout than a regular room because it was on the back curve of the ship.  





I started taking pictures right away before we got our stuff everywhere.  





















Then out to the verandah, the glorious verandah!  









Back inside, these are a little different angle so Im posting them, sorry if this is picture overload. 









We loved the closet area, so much room.  





We received another CC backpack.  I kept the one from last trip, so this one was moms.  





Some goodies inside





The only complaints about the room was there was no curtain which is convenient when changing clothes, and you can hear some noise from Cabanas when theyre cleaning or moving things around.  Otherwise it was a perfect stateroom and I will definitely try to get it again.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Wow, that 's some veranda!  Never be sorry for a lot of pictures, they are great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## franandaj

I'm starting to get so excited!   Even if my buffet will not be as grand as the one on the Fantasy, I can't wait to do an embarkation buffet on the ship!  Your room looks great!  It looks fairly spacious, and that verandah is awesome!



Leshaface said:


> Well at least you have a definite Disney cruise in the near future.  I'm just playing with dates, which usually means, there's probably no trip happening.  Even now, i'm trying to plan a short 2 day trip Disneyland to get my fix and even that's difficult to do.



Oooh!  Oooh!  When are you going?    I should come out and we can have some drinks together, or do you guys do that on your trips?


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> On the Wonder, Parrot Cay and Beach Blanket Buffet have exactly the same buffet. They have Peel and Eat Shrimp for the embarkation buffet, but that pretty much is it seafood-wise. They may have a hot fish dish, too. The biggest difference and the reason why we go for Parrot Cay is that you get seated first and then you head for the buffet so you can leave your carry on at the table. At Beach Blanket Buffet you go through the line first and then have to find a table. Juggling a tray and the carry on is not my idea of fun.
> 
> Corinna





Thank you for explaining this.  So Parrot Cay will be my sit down and BBB is the buffet on the Wonder? I don't want to juggle our carry one and a tray of food. 





Great update Pam and you're making me question our Navigator's Verandah.  We'll be AFT on our cruise. I'm a view junkie. I'm thinking of changing but DS really likes the idea of the Navigator's. What to do??


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Oooh!  Oooh!  When are you going?    I should come out and we can have some drinks together, or do you guys do that on your trips?





As of now, i'm looking at May 18-20th.  My mom wants to come to help watch the baby (aka wants to be with the baby) so i'm trying to work some dates out.  DM had plans for that weekend so if we don't go that weekend, it may be the weekend before Mother's day, the 4-6th.  I need to hurry my butt up and figure it out either way!  

Now that we didn't renew our AP's, tickets are so expensive!  We're actually thinking about getting the Premier passes the next time we go to WDW.

I'll let you know what dates and then we can hopefully meet up for a drink or two!


----------



## Leshaface

Your verandah is massive!  So much space and so neat and clean.  Hope you got to enjoy that verandah on your trip


----------



## disfanforlife

Great report! LOVE your pictures. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Wow!! What a verandah!


----------



## Pinkocto

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Wow, that 's some veranda!  Never be sorry for a lot of pictures, they are great!  Thanks for sharing.



The verandah was so fantastic.  I had been able to find a video of our room before the cruise so was very excited to finally see the verandah in person.  Cool, lots more pictures to come


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Thank you for explaining this.  So Parrot Cay will be my sit down and BBB is the buffet on the Wonder? I don't want to juggle our carry one and a tray of food.



Both restaurants are buffets, just Parrot Cay seats you at your table before you attack the buffet.  BBB is all self service.  If you board too late they start directing everyone up to BBB, so you want to be early.



Leshaface said:


> As of now, i'm looking at May 18-20th.  My mom wants to come to help watch the baby (aka wants to be with the baby) so i'm trying to work some dates out.  DM had plans for that weekend so if we don't go that weekend, it may be the weekend before Mother's day, the 4-6th.  I need to hurry my butt up and figure it out either way!
> 
> Now that we didn't renew our AP's, tickets are so expensive!  We're actually thinking about getting the Premier passes the next time we go to WDW.
> 
> I'll let you know what dates and then we can hopefully meet up for a drink or two!



Yes, we do need to figure it out!  Last time I saw you, you couldn't have a drink!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I'm starting to get so excited!   Even if my buffet will not be as grand as the one on the Fantasy, I can't wait to do an embarkation buffet on the ship!  Your room looks great!  It looks fairly spacious, and that verandah is awesome!



When do you leave?  It's not long now 

I would be happy being on any of the ships, you know the food is going to be good regardless.  I know I just went on two cruises practically back to back, but I want to be cruising again so badly!  

The layout of the room was really nice and was quite spacious.  I didn't end up using the verandah as much as mom did, but it was fabulous.  I'd love to get that stateroom again.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Great update Pam and you're making me question our Navigator's Verandah.  We'll be AFT on our cruise. I'm a view junkie. I'm thinking of changing but DS really likes the idea of the Navigator's. What to do??



Here's my thought on this, since it's his celebration trip let him keep the navigator's verandah this time, but since there will definitely be future cruises you can always try another stateroom category next time.  Yes, there will be future cruises   Being Aft is great, you're able to enjoy the view when you sail away from the ports.  But of course you can always do that from the shared decks as well.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Your verandah is massive!  So much space and so neat and clean.  Hope you got to enjoy that verandah on your trip



Mom enjoyed it much more than I did.  She lounged out there and read. I found myself glued to the TV watching all the great old Disney movies I hadn't seen in ages.    I did go out a few times, but she went out every day.


----------



## Pinkocto

disfanforlife said:


> Great report! LOVE your pictures. Can't wait to read more.



Thank you!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Wow!! What a verandah!



It really was fantastic. I'd love to get that stateroom again.


----------



## MEK

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Wow, that 's some veranda!  Never be sorry for a lot of pictures, they are great!  Thanks for sharing.




I agree.  I have massive catching up to do, but that looks so cool.  Is that the back of the boat.  Excuse me, the aft?    Really cool room and I really want one of those back packs.  How many cruises till I can get one?


----------



## Pinkocto

We had looked over the Daily Navigator during lunch and could not find a single thing about the DVC members meeting, so when we bumped into our neighbors and I saw they had a DVC magnet on their door I asked them if they knew anything about it.  Yes they did and it was scheduled for 9:00 the next morning.  Oh no!  Thats when my massage was scheduled for.  I really enjoy the DVC meetings so wanted to go back to the spa and try to reschedule the massage.  We headed out and of course I took pictures along the way.  

Mom wanted to walk across deck 12 so we walked up there first and unbeknownst to us, even after my extensive research, you can not get to the main deck it ends at Palo and Remy.  As I write this I seem to remember coming across this info a long time ago.  Oops, totally forgot that day.  

I loved the carpet up there





And this adorable painting





So we went down to 11 and walked through Cabanas.  Now this was probably my biggest pet peeve of the trip, we had to go through Cabanas to get to our room from above.  

It was the tail end of lunch and the shrimp had been devoured.  I loved produce sculptures.  





This mural is gorgeous, and there is no way to capture it on camera





They had several beverage stations inside Cabanas, very convenient to anywhere you were sitting





We never went in, but I loved ths sign for the arcade









I did not mean to get a picture of this guy but I dont think he was going to move anytime soon.  





It looked like so much fun, and I definitely would have played in it if it had been hot enough for my liking.









I always love these Disney details!













Adults only pool which we still have never been in





I loved this painting but cant for the life of me remember what its from 





Weve arrived at the spa





I snapped a picture of the waiting area while waiting my turn at reception





They had conveniently just had a cancelation and I could move my massage to 3:00 the next day.  I had been having second thoughts about the price and almost just canceled it but mom talked me into it.  I had been talking about it for the last two months and really wanted to do it. Mission accomplished again we headed out, and then headed right back in because the raffle we had entered when we first booked the massage was happening right then at 3:15.  We didnt win anything but still had fun.


----------



## Pinkocto

After the spa raffle we needed to head to the lifeboat drill so headed that way.  We went past the movie theater and I snapped some photos while it was empty.  





















A place to buy snacks when theres a movie showing.  





Yes, Im taking pictures of the carpets again.  They were different colors depending on where you were on the ship.  





I thought they were all gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I agree.  I have massive catching up to do, but that looks so cool.  Is that the back of the boat.  Excuse me, the aft?    Really cool room and I really want one of those back packs.  How many cruises till I can get one?



No worries and no rush, there's links.  Yes, it's the very back on the left   I have pictures from the outside too.  Unless they change anything you'll get one on your second cruise.  I can't wait to hear how you and Denny like cruising.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That veranda is quite something. I love the new DVC magnets. The carpets are so different from the classic ships and I really like them. I am glad that you managed to get your massage rescheduled. The reception area of the spa is stunning.



rentayenta said:


> Thank you for explaining this.  So Parrot Cay will be my sit down and BBB is the buffet on the Wonder? I don't want to juggle our carry one and a tray of food.



Parrot Cay offers a buffet at breakfast and lunch and is a sit down meal at dinner. The big difference between Parrot Cay and Beach Blanket Buffet is that at Parrot Cay you are seated before heading to the buffet and a server brings your drinks. At Beach Blanket Buffet, the entrance leads straight on the buffet line and you get your food and drinks first and then go and find a table. Normally I don't mind this, but on embarkation day it is a pain. The plus point at Beach Blanket Buffet is that they have a little area away from the buffet line where they cook omelets to order in the mornings and have some special things at lunch like build your own pasta, paella, tacos, etc.

Be warned, however early you are on the ship the first day, they try to herd everybody up to Beach Blanket Buffet. If Parrot Cay is open, just tell them that you want to eat there. Sometimes they take names and ask you to wait in the Promenade Lounge to be called.

Corinna


----------



## carissa1970

dolphingirl47 said:


> That veranda is quite something. I love the new DVC magnets.
> 
> Is there a photo of the magnets?


----------



## podsnel

This is great!  I am laughing, though, because I am about to start my TR from Spring break, which was 2 nights at VWL followed by 4 nights on the dream- and we felt the same way about VWL! I never expected to love it as much as we did, and we hope to be able to go back.   Our photos are very, very similar- we kind of did the same exploring/over to Ft wilderness (we just rode bikes).


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Both restaurants are buffets, just Parrot Cay seats you at your table before you attack the buffet.  BBB is all self service.  If you board too late they start directing everyone up to BBB, so you want to be early.





So Parrot Cay and BBB are both on the Wonder? 



Pinkocto said:


> Here's my thought on this, since it's his celebration trip let him keep the navigator's verandah this time, but since there will definitely be future cruises you can always try another stateroom category next time.  Yes, there will be future cruises   Being Aft is great, you're able to enjoy the view when you sail away from the ports.  But of course you can always do that from the shared decks as well.



That was my initial thinking and I think you're right. When we all go for Gabby's we'll definitely get a verandah. Yours was fabulous!​


dolphingirl47 said:


> Parrot Cay offers a buffet at breakfast and lunch and is a sit down meal at dinner. The big difference between Parrot Cay and Beach Blanket Buffet is that at Parrot Cay you are seated before heading to the buffet and a server brings your drinks. At Beach Blanket Buffet, the entrance leads straight on the buffet line and you get your food and drinks first and then go and find a table. Normally I don't mind this, but on embarkation day it is a pain. The plus point at Beach Blanket Buffet is that they have a little area away from the buffet line where they cook omelets to order in the mornings and have some special things at lunch like build your own pasta, paella, tacos, etc.
> 
> Be warned, however early you are on the ship the first day, they try to herd everybody up to Beach Blanket Buffet. If Parrot Cay is open, just tell them that you want to eat there. Sometimes they take names and ask you to wait in the Promenade Lounge to be called.
> 
> Corinna




 Thank you for the tip!  I will tell them we want Parrot Cay if its open. But I do love build your own anything! Hmmm.......we can go to BBB anytime though right? I still don't have my head wrapped around cruise dining. 




Pam, the carpets are very pretty. I'd take photos of them too. I'm glad you could reschedule. Tell me about the raffles. That Fantasy sure is a beautiful ship.


----------



## Leshaface

I absolutely love that picture of Remy looking into Paris.  I have an obsession with scenes from Ratatouille!  I took a picture of this on the Dream





Did you happen to get any pictures of the adult area on the ship?  I know it's supposed to be a little different than the Dream because of all the complaints about it being too small.

I'm glad you kept your massage appointment!  Can't wait to hear about that!


----------



## dolphingirl47

carissa1970 said:


> Is there a photo of the magnets?



If you have a look at the fourth photo in post 113 (the photo of the door) you can see the new DVC magnet peeking out.



rentayenta said:


> So Parrot Cay and BBB are both on the Wonder?
> 
> Thank you for the tip!  I will tell them we want Parrot Cay if its open. But I do love build your own anything! Hmmm.......we can go to BBB anytime though right? I still don't have my head wrapped around cruise dining.



Yes, they are both on the Wonder. The Magic also has Parrot Cay, but the buffet on deck 9 is called Topsiders on the Magic. Apart from the themeing and the name they are identical though.

I am not sure if the build your own station is open for the embarkation lunch, but it is definitely operational during any other lunch. The servers that give out the trays usually tell people what that day's offering is.

Corinna


----------



## carissa1970

I had to the off the mobile version in order to see the photo of the door big enough!  It is a cute magnet.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That veranda is quite something. I love the new DVC magnets. The carpets are so different from the classic ships and I really like them. I am glad that you managed to get your massage rescheduled. The reception area of the spa is stunning.
> Corinna



The only thing about the new magnets is that they don't have a year on them. I really liked having the year on the other magnets as a reminder when I got it. Oh well. 

I really loved all the carpets. I need to go back to my pictures of the Dream, I can't remember what those carpets were like. 

I was in two minds about the massage because of the price, but in the end I'm so glad I did it.


----------



## Pinkocto

podsnel said:


> This is great!  I am laughing, though, because I am about to start my TR from Spring break, which was 2 nights at VWL followed by 4 nights on the dream- and we felt the same way about VWL! I never expected to love it as much as we did, and we hope to be able to go back.   Our photos are very, very similar- we kind of did the same exploring/over to Ft wilderness (we just rode bikes).



Great minds think alike! 

How did you like the Dream? That was the first ship we went on and loved it, caused us to fall in love with cruising.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> That was my initial thinking and I think you're right. When we all go for Gabby's we'll definitely get a verandah. Yours was fabulous!​



Most of the verandahs are much smaller. That room was a category 5E which is only on the Dream/Fantasy. On the Magic/Wonder the 6A category has the oversized verandahs. 



rentayenta said:


> Thank you for the tip!  I will tell them we want Parrot Cay if its open. But I do love build your own anything! Hmmm.......we can go to BBB anytime though right? I still don't have my head wrapped around cruise dining.



Yes, BBB is open every day for breakfast and lunch but there are certain hours. The daily navigator you get the night before will have the hours for the next day. I hope that makes sense. You can also go there for dinner if you want to skip the main dining rooms. 



rentayenta said:


> Pam, the carpets are very pretty. I'd take photos of them too. I'm glad you could reschedule. Tell me about the raffles. That Fantasy sure is a beautiful ship.



The spa raffle gave out money prizes that you could use for any spa treatment. They gave out several different ones. To enter you need to do a spa tour on the first day or book a treatment. And you have to be there to win. It was really fun.

I loved those carpets  the Fantasy was so beautiful.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I absolutely love that picture of Remy looking into Paris.  I have an obsession with scenes from Ratatouille!  I took a picture of this on the Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to get any pictures of the adult area on the ship?  I know it's supposed to be a little different than the Dream because of all the complaints about it being too small.
> 
> I'm glad you kept your massage appointment!  Can't wait to hear about that!



Did I get any pictures? Of course I did! The pool area is the same but there is also a wading pool at the front of the ship with tons of lounge chairs, its a beautiful and much needed area. 

I love that picture, where was it on the Dream? I really enjoy all the artwork they have around the ships.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Did I get any pictures? Of course I did! The pool area is the same but there is also a wading pool at the front of the ship with tons of lounge chairs, its a beautiful and much needed area.
> 
> I love that picture, where was it on the Dream? I really enjoy all the artwork they have around the ships.



Figured you did   Can't wait to see those.  Our next cruise, whenever that will be, DH demands it to be on the Fantasy.  He wasn't a fan of the pool on the Dream but loved the Wonder pool so just curious as to see how much different it is.

It was in one of the stairways that we always took.  Then by the 3rd day, I needed to have a picture of it.


----------



## papertraveller

So funny to see the pictures of the carpets. My husband thought I was nuts. If I wasn't shooting the carpet, I was shooting the gorgeous blown glass chandeliers in the ceilings! The one at the entrance to Palo is this beautiful amber colour.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Figured you did   Can't wait to see those.  Our next cruise, whenever that will be, DH demands it to be on the Fantasy.  He wasn't a fan of the pool on the Dream but loved the Wonder pool so just curious as to see how much different it is.
> 
> It was in one of the stairways that we always took.  Then by the 3rd day, I needed to have a picture of it.



The actual pool area is exactly the same as on the Dream which was a bit of a disappointment. They have an extra adults only area on Deck 13 which is very nice. I havnt uploaded those pictures yet. I'll try to remember when I'm at home. Mom has decided the Fantasy is her favorite because they fixed all the flaws from the Dream. It really is an awesome ship.


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> So funny to see the pictures of the carpets. My husband thought I was nuts. If I wasn't shooting the carpet, I was shooting the gorgeous blown glass chandeliers in the ceilings! The one at the entrance to Palo is this beautiful amber colour.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one! I tried and tried to get a good picture of the chandelier in Palo but it just didn't capture how gorgeous it was.


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> No worries and no rush, there's links.  Yes, it's the very back on the left   I have pictures from the outside too.  Unless they change anything you'll get one on your second cruise.  I can't wait to hear how you and Denny like cruising.



Cool.  I think they are so cute.  

I hope we like it.  Thank goodness Denny got his stent in Hilton Head so we shouldn't have to worry about that.  

Glad that you got your spa appt changed.  I just emailed my TA to tell her to note that we are DVC members.


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us heading to the Lifeboat Drill.  We needed to make our way Aft/Portside on the Promenade Deck.  Of course I continued to take photos the entire time.  

We had enough time to revel in the beauty of the Atrium









The most beautiful of all the carpets on the ship









The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at the very top





Mom needed a bathroom break and insisted I come in and take some photos.













The DVC desk





The Atrium is so pretty





Shutters













We never went in to figure how to use this place, it looked cool though.


----------



## Pinkocto

I must have looked back at the hallway, I thought it was pretty cool





Heading Aft towards the bar area Europa

























This is Ooh La La





I thought these chairs were wild





There was this little ‘courtyard’ in between La Piazza and Ooh La La









A very funky but cool bathroom area





We finally made it outside and found our station. The Lifeboat Drill was painless enough and they even had one open we could check out.  I was fascinated and thought it was neat they let us look inside.


----------



## carissa1970

It appears as if you two are the only ones on the ship!  How did you manage to get all those photos without anyone else in them?


----------



## rentayenta

Only Disney could make a lifeboat look like a fun ride. 


The Fantasy is gorgeous.  I haven't read too much about it as we're cruising on the Wonder but oh my it's beautiful. Maybe we'll book that ship for Gabby's graduation. Is Oo La La a bar/club?


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Cool.  I think they are so cute.
> 
> I hope we like it.  Thank goodness Denny got his stent in Hilton Head so we shouldn't have to worry about that.
> 
> Glad that you got your spa appt changed.  I just emailed my TA to tell her to note that we are DVC members.



Oh yes, I'm glad you did that, you'll get a DVC gift onboard.  

I'll be shocked if you don't fall in love with cruising.  It has all the magic of the parks but everything is close together you're not speding time getting to places.  You can be as busy or relaxed as you feel like.  

I'm so glad everything with Denny is ok  Tears came to my eyes when I thought of how things could have gone.  I'm so glad you were there when it happened.


----------



## Pinkocto

carissa1970 said:


> It appears as if you two are the only ones on the ship!  How did you manage to get all those photos without anyone else in them?



I think we just got lucky since everyone was heading to their respective drill areas.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Only Disney could make a lifeboat look like a fun ride.
> 
> 
> The Fantasy is gorgeous.  I haven't read too much about it as we're cruising on the Wonder but oh my it's beautiful. Maybe we'll book that ship for Gabby's graduation. Is Oo La La a bar/club?



 It's all about presentation, 'look everybody, there's no need to be afraid of these lifeboats'  Mom made some comment wondering how they were going to serve us drinks in there.  She said it so flat I thought she was serious until I looked around and she had a big grin on her face.  

I went back and changed it, I should have said Europa was the bar area.  I missed getting good pictures of the clubs.  

You won't regret it, the Fantasy is amazing.  But the Wonder is amazing too.  I really would just be happy being on any of the DCL ships.


----------



## dgbg100106

The Atrium is so pretty
That chandelier is amazing



carissa1970 said:


> It appears as if you two are the only ones on the ship!  How did you manage to get all those photos without anyone else in them?



Agree, was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> The Atrium is so pretty
> That chandelier is amazing



I agree, I kept taking pictures throughout the trip I thought it was so pretty.



dgbg100106 said:


> Agree, was thinking the same thing.



I'm thinking everybody else was also trying to get to their drill spots. There were 3600 guests on the ship so it was just lucky timing.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I agree, I kept taking pictures throughout the trip I thought it was so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking everybody else was also trying to get to their drill spots. There were 3600 guests on the ship so it was just lucky timing.


Well I love it and think it was good timing on your part!


----------



## stink

Loved all you photos !  Especially the ones of VWL...one of my favorite resorts !


----------



## dolphingirl47

There is no two ways about this. The Fantasy is a beautiful ship. I love that little courtyard area between the lounges and I would never have thought that restrooms could be so glamerous.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

After the Lifeboat Drill we decided to head up to the Rainforest Room instead of going to the Sail Away Party.  We have done the party on the past cruises so felt like we could skip it.  We went up to the room to grab our bathing suits, and all our bags had been delivered.  I unpacked a bit while mom made a phone call and then we headed up to the RFR.  We watched the ship sail away while relaxing in a hot tub.  I saw a dolphin which was so cool.  

I didnt take any photos of the RFR this trip, but these are from the Dream which are exactly the same.  











































































We relaxed in the hot tub for a while and then went to the heated tile loungers.  I think mom went and enjoyed the showers.  Neither of us had a watch on us so I went to find out the time.  It was 6:05!  Oh no!  We needed to get to the show at 6:15.  Mom decided to go right to the theater and I raced back to the room to change into dry clothes and then raced back to the theater.  I made record time.  Our room was all the way Aft and the spa is all the way Forward.  I got to the room and then to the theater, which was Forward again, in 15 minutes.  I was proud of myself.  We luckily had taken the Wave phones with us so mom called and told me where she had found a seat.  It was a cute show, somewhat of a variety one but I can't remember the name.  At the end they had a ventriloquist that was amazing.  He was doing an adult show the next night that we would try to get to.


----------



## Pinkocto

We headed back to the room after the show, walking along the Promenade deck for a bit, and it was so choppy.  We were weaving back and forth while walking.





I was starting to feel quite sick so took a Dramamine when we got to the room and a shower which helped.  We were actually contemplating skipping dinner I felt so bad, but I didnt want to miss the first dinner and meeting our tablemates and servers.  I started to feel a bit better after lying down for a few minutes and we headed off to the Enchanted Garden. 

Apparently I wasnt the only one feeling under the weather; probably half the restaurant was empty.  We were also missing two of our tablemates as well.  We did have a lovely dinner with Mike and Kathryn from Toronto.  This was their first Disney cruise and it was their honeymoon.  They were a hoot and a half and so much fun to spend our evenings with.  

Mom started off with a mushroom brioche which she loved





I skipped the appetizer that evening.  

Mom had a spinach and raspberry salad which she also loved





I had a romaine wedge which was very delicious





For her entrée mom had portabella mushrooms which she thought were magnificent





And I had the pan seared sea bass, quite tasty





For dessert mom had the lemon curd rice pudding which she enjoyed





And I had the bananas foster sundae which was scrumptious




And asked for the large portion of the Sacher Torte but Martin our server suggested I get the sweet temptations which has three smaller desserts.  I was not pleased he fought me on my dessert selection but it was fine in the end because the torte was the worst of the three, very dry.  





During dinner Mike had been saying he was planning to go see Chimpanzee in the theater later that night.  It was only playing that one time the entire cruise and he had been wanting to see it.  Well of course that put a small idea in our minds but not one that I thought was serious because we were both quite tired.  After we all parted ways mom and I sauntered through the shops, but not for very long because mom suggested we go see the movie and it was starting at 10:15.  We were a little late but didnt miss much.  We both almost fell asleep several times but were glad we decided to go see it.  It was quite sad but an amazing story all the same.  After that we headed up to the room and called it a night.  It had been a fabulous first day


----------



## Pinkocto

stink said:


> Loved all you photos !  Especially the ones of VWL...one of my favorite resorts !



Thank you   the WL is so beautiful.  I was surprised how much we enjoyed it, we will definitely be back.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> There is no two ways about this. The Fantasy is a beautiful ship. I love that little courtyard area between the lounges and I would never have thought that restrooms could be so glamerous.
> 
> Corinna



I liked Europa much better than The District on the Dream, I thought it was so beautifully done.  I sort of felt like the restroom area were like caves.  It was very cool.


----------



## Linda67

I have no idea how I missed this thread!

I am going back to read right now !!


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> I have no idea how I missed this thread!
> 
> I am going back to read right now !!



 I'm glad you found it  thanks for joining in!


----------



## rentayenta

Dinner looks good and I'm sorry you were feeling sick again. 

Could you choose your dressing on the romaine salad? Your moms entree looks fantastic. I love portobello. 

I think I'd fall asleep during a movie after dinner. I've got an old soul.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Dinner looks good and I'm sorry you were feeling sick again.
> 
> Dinner looks so good. Could you choose your dressing on the romaine salad? Your moms entree looks fantastic. I love portobello.
> 
> I think I'd fall asleep during a movie after dinner. I've got an old soul.



Dinner was great and I'm so glad I felt well enough to go. Thankfully I brought Dramamine so I didn't have to go down to the health center this time. I think I took it almost every day the ship was rocking so much. 

Oh yes, they are happy to change the dressing on salads, I did that several times. She got that dish on the Dream as well, loved it both times. 

Oh I was nodding off during the movie but we managed to finish it


----------



## Leshaface

Wow the atrium is beautiful!  I think it's way nicer than the Dream.  Looks like there's more room too 

The RFR looks so relaxing.  Something I can hope to do one day.  I think it would be better if I had someone to do it with though.  Dan isn't one that likes to do this type of stuff (besides the very occasional massage).  Perhaps if I brought a book or something.

Oh man, hopefully the waters were only choppy that one night.  It's terrible feeling sick and there's literally nothing you can do about it.  The food looks amazing though!

I LOVE all the Earth Day movies made by Disney Nature.  I haven't seen Chimpanzees yet, and maybe I shouldn't if you said it's sad.


----------



## carissa1970

After reading about your RFR experiences last night, I had a dream (nightmare!) that I was on the cruise ship and went to bed right away and missed the whole first day...forgot to buy my RFR passes!  I was cracking up this morning.


----------



## franandaj

The atrium and ship pictures are gorgeous!  I will be back to read more.  Fran finally woke up so we are going to our Port excursion.  I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## k3chantal

Wanting to read more myself....


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Dinner was great and I'm so glad I felt well enough to go. Thankfully I brought Dramamine so I didn't have to go down to the health center this time. I think I took it almost every day the ship was rocking so much.
> 
> Oh yes, they are happy to change the dressing on salads, I did that several times. She got that dish on the Dream as well, loved it both times.
> 
> Oh I was nodding off during the movie but we managed to finish it





I think we're changing to late seating and I started a thread to find out what after dinner activities there are. I'll add movies to the list though I doubt I could stay way. DH says I'll make the best little old lady ever as I'm half way there.  I can't wait to EAT on the cruise. 

I've never been seasick but I'm definitely going to bring something along just in case.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Wow the atrium is beautiful!  I think it's way nicer than the Dream.  Looks like there's more room too



As much as I loved the Dream I have to admit I found the Fantasy even more beautiful. I liked the colors better and everything seemed more whimsical to me. 



Leshaface said:


> The RFR looks so relaxing.  Something I can hope to do one day.  I think it would be better if I had someone to do it with though.  Dan isn't one that likes to do this type of stuff (besides the very occasional massage).  Perhaps if I brought a book or something.



The RFR has quickly become a favorite of ours, it's just so relaxing. You definitely should try it sometime. You can buy a one day pass and just try it out to see if you like it. 



Leshaface said:


> Oh man, hopefully the waters were only choppy that one night.  It's terrible feeling sick and there's literally nothing you can do about it.  The food looks amazing though!



Sadly it wasn't just that night. It was a very rocky cruise. I found out after getting home that there was a problem with the stabilizers. Thankfully taking 1 Dramamine took the seasickness away. I'll definitely bring it on every cruise now just in case.  



Leshaface said:


> I LOVE all the Earth Day movies made by Disney Nature.  I haven't seen Chimpanzees yet, and maybe I shouldn't if you said it's sad.



It's worth seeing and has a very touching ending. I think it's amazing how animals work together and that film captured a beautiful story.


----------



## dgbg100106

stabilizers make all the difference, I was on a ship once, that was having engine problems, so they did not sue the stabilizers and it very rocky!


----------



## Pinkocto

carissa1970 said:


> After reading about your RFR experiences last night, I had a dream (nightmare!) that I was on the cruise ship and went to bed right away and missed the whole first day...forgot to buy my RFR passes!  I was cracking up this morning.



Would you believe Ive also dreamed I slept away the first day! It was horrible!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> The atrium and ship pictures are gorgeous!  I will be back to read more.  Fran finally woke up so we are going to our Port excursion.  I can't wait to see more pictures.



 have fun on your excursion! 

More pictures to come


----------



## Pinkocto

k3chantal said:


> Wanting to read more myself....



More coming soon


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I think we're changing to late seating and I started a thread to find out what after dinner activities there are. I'll add movies to the list though I doubt I could stay way. DH says I'll make the best little old lady ever as I'm half way there.  I can't wait to EAT on the cruise.
> 
> I've never been seasick but I'm definitely going to bring something along just in case.



And you WILL eat! There's so many delicious things to try  just pace yourself or you won't get hungry for a while. Mom made that mistake out first cruise and was so full by the third day she was uncomfortable. She has since learned to take smaller portions since you can always get more if you want. 

It's best to bring something just in case. Hopefully our cruise will be very smooth and you won't need it.

I just wanted to mention, either dinner seating you do there will probably be things you'll miss that you would have liked to do. There's just so many activities going on all the time it's impossible to do them all.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> stabilizers make all the difference, I was on a ship once, that was having engine problems, so they did not sue the stabilizers and it very rocky!



It was amazing how rocky it was. The curtains in the theater were going back and forth very drastically during the shows.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Pinkocto said:


> Sadly it wasn't just that night. It was a very rocky cruise. I found out after getting home that there was a problem with the stabilizers. Thankfully taking 1 Dramamine took the seasickness away. I'll definitely bring it on every cruise now just in case.



A problem with the stabilizers?
I sure hope they've got those fixed before we set sail! Thanks for the heads up, I've packed something for seasickness already, but I sure hope we don't need it.


----------



## Pinkocto

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> A problem with the stabilizers?
> I sure hope they've got those fixed before we set sail! Thanks for the heads up, I've packed something for seasickness already, but I sure hope we don't need it.



I'm sure they fixed it long ago, my cruise was 6 weeks ago. And I just took the Dramamine when I felt sick and the rocking didn't bother me anymore. 

You're going to have a magnificent trip!!!


----------



## MEK

That Rain forrest room looks so amazing.  I remember how much you raved about it the first time.

Ugh - so sorry you felt sick.  What a bummer.  I hope you felt better quickly.  Your dinner looks so yummy.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 2 of the Cruise, 3 of vacation:

Today was daylight savings time and thankfully our phones changed on their own even though they were in airplane mode.  I woke up around 7:30 but snoozed until 8.  The main priority of the morning was to go to the DVC meeting at 9:00 so I jumped in the shower.  Mom woke up shortly after and asked me to go grab us some drinks while she got ready.  I've said it before and Ill say it again, I really did not like having to go through Cabanas each time I needed to go to the beverage station.  The distaste for the situation lessened throughout the cruise but I still didn't like it.  I got mom a coffee and myself a soda.  

We were both very surprised how many people turned up for the meeting.  I was sure everybody would sleep in and we would have a better chance at winning some prizes.  Oh well, it was not to be.  We still had a good time and were glad we went.  I asked the representative if there were any rumors when the Grand Floridian Villas would start selling and for once I got a vague response instead of the usual we dont know.  He said the rumor was later this year in the Fall.  Excellent!  DVC meeting complete we headed up to Cabanas for breakfast.  In the elevator I had a Dis Meet!  A friend from our cruise thread recognized me and said hi.  That was a wonderful surprise.  

There were tons of people up in Cabanas; it was actually a little difficult finding a seat.  We automatically went outside at first but it was so windy we went right back inside.  

My plate; cheese omelet, hash browns, and French toast





Moms had sautéed mushrooms, yogurt, French toast, and pineapple. the picture is blurry so I'm going to skip it.

She also got some Krispy Kremes





Looks like I went back for some pastries as well





We were sitting next to a couple and the lady looked so sick.  We started chatting and she had been seasick all last night and this morning.  We gave her some tips and hopefully she felt better soon.  We never saw either of them again.  We finished up with breakfast and headed out to the beverage station to take some drinks back to the room.  It was so windy!

When we got back to the room I tried to change our room clock to daylight savings time.  It was impossible.  I think we must have had a faulty clock because what I was doing should have worked.  Mom saw I was getting frustrated and went out to see if our room steward was anywhere close.  Thankfully he was and saved me from destroying the clock.  Not really but I was getting very frustrated.  Crisis averted we settled in and enjoyed a few hours in the room.  I went out on the balcony and there was what appeared to be a carrier pigeon on the railing.  We were quite far from any land so I hope it was ok.  













Mom went out and read on the verandah for a little bit and I caught up in the journal.  She eventually came inside and we started watching Ratatouille.  I started getting a little hungry around noon so headed out for some snacks.  I needed to put some money on the shipboard account so I headed there first 

There was hardly any line which was great





Mission accomplished I figured I'd pop up to the Future Cruise desk and see if I could rebook the cruises we had planned.  Unfortunately she could only do one.  This surprised me because in January they said they could do two.  We never ended up doing anything on the January cruise because the desk was always busy and I figured we would just wait a few months and rebook on the Fantasy.  Big mistake on my part.  I gave her the info for my transatlantic cruise and she sad she would get a quote to me.  

I then headed up to grab myself a snack.  Mom didn't request anything but I knew I had better get some extra fries for her and a piece of margarita pizza for myself.  I really like the pizza on the Dream/Fantasy.  The pizza on the Wonder was not as delicious in my opinion.  I ran into Mike and Kathryn our tablemates. They had gone to Chimpanzee the night before as well but had actually fallen asleep so headed out before it ended.  I caught them up on the ending.  





We continued to watch Ratatouille but I fell asleep.  We wanted to go to a Metabolism Seminar at 2:00 and she didnt wake me until 2:00 so we were late to that.  I didn't even think about setting an alarm because I didn't plan on falling asleep.  Oh well, we were just a little late because we raced up there. It was fascinating and we were both glad we went.  

After the seminar it was 2:45 and time to check in for my massage.  They directed me back to a relaxation room after I changed into my robe.  I have to admit the robe was not quite large enough for me and hugged me in all the wrong places. I was very self conscious and then missed my name being asked for.  A CM had come through the room and asked for somebody but it sure didnt sound like my name.  Probably five minutes later she came back in the room and walked right up to me and said why didnt you say anything when I asked for you?  It wasnt mean at all but I still felt bad.  I truly didnt hear my name called.  Her name was Melissa from England and made me feel very comfortable throughout the massage.  It was a fabulous experience and Im really glad I did it.  I was very relaxed for the rest of the cruise.  Someone on our cruise meet had mentioned they always do a massage early in the cruise so they are relaxed for the rest of it.  I completely agree and will probably do this every cruise now.  Somehow the time flew by and the massage was over.  She brought me the check but had forgotten to include the 20% off so had to go back and change it.  I then went and changed into my clothes and found mom in the RFR.  She was relaxing on a lounger and I sat and relaxed with her for a few minutes.  She was starting to get hungry so we headed out to grab some snacks.  

Mom had fruit





And I had some olives





Then we stopped into the Cove Café to see what goodies they had





I somehow managed to miss getting a picture of the little carrot cake I got.  It was quite tasty.  Mom passed this time around.  But we would be back several times over the course of the cruise.  We sat down for a few minutes and had a nice chat with an older couple.  We ended up talking about how rocky it had been and the gentleman had missed dinner he felt so ill. Last night was a doozy!  

Mom wanted to see what the new adult only area looked like so we headed up there.  It was still really windy and quite brisk.   It was closed at the moment but I still got some pictures.  We looked forward to returning when it was warmer.  













They had these chairs strapped down

















The new family wading pool





They never stop cleaning, they're amazing!





Quiet Cove, the adult only pool area





She was trying to get out of the wind





Outside of the Cove Café









Adult only hot tubs


----------



## dgbg100106

Everything was beautiful.  Love all the details.  

Glad you got the massage and enjoyed your experience.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> That Rain forrest room looks so amazing.  I remember how much you raved about it the first time.
> 
> Ugh - so sorry you felt sick.  What a bummer.  I hope you felt better quickly.  Your dinner looks so yummy.



Oh that Rain Forest Room is a little slice of Heaven  

Thank you   The dramamine kicks in really fast, by the time we got to dinner I wasn't sea sick at all.  And any other time I started to feel it again I would take one and was fine.  

Every meal we had on this cruise was really delicious.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Everything was beautiful.  Love all the details.
> 
> Glad you got the massage and enjoyed your experience.



I totally agree, I just loved all the details.  

I had been so stressed from work and the massage melted all that stress away.  I'm glad I didn't cancel it.


----------



## Pinkocto

We meandered our way back to the room.  We had missed the show and as a result pretty much had the ship to ourselves.  Of course I had to take more pictures.  

Smoothie and icecream area









They usually had chocolate, vanilla, strawberry, and banana

















One of two beverage stations. Sodas on one side, coffee on the other 









They had the Princess Diaries playing on the big screen.  As cold as it was there were still some kids watching from the pool









I just love the theme of Cabanas













How cute are these guys!





Another attempt at the mural





I couldnt help it, I always like to see behind the scenes things





Aft stairway to our room





Donald is such a character


----------



## dgbg100106

the mural looks really cool,  next time you take pictures, like of the ice cream list, and it is a reflective surface, cover the flash with your hand, or turn it off, same with the mural,  it should help.  As long as there is enough light.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> the mural looks really cool,  next time you take pictures, like of the ice cream list, and it is a reflective surface, cover the flash with your hand, or turn it off, same with the mural,  it should help.  As long as there is enough light.



Thanks so much. I'll have to remember that. On the big camera I have the flash off but I completely forgot with the little one.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks so much. I'll have to remember that. On the big camera I have the flash off but I completely forgot with the little one.



I know you had asked before about taking pictures, hopefully I did not offend you?


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I know you had asked before about taking pictures, hopefully I did not offend you?



No not at all, I appreciate all the tips. I only started to go picture crazy in the last few years so still have a lot to learn.


----------



## lchute1158

I am planning do to a birthday cruise on the same eastern Caribbean with a resort stay before and after!   Thanks


----------



## jenseib

Finally caught up.  I am loving your pictures.

I agree that the clocks onbaord are impossible. It wasn't just you. I had a time change to oand we never figured out how to change the stupid thing.


----------



## Pinkocto

lchute1158 said:


> I am planning do to a birthday cruise on the same eastern Caribbean with a resort stay before and after!   Thanks



That'll be a fabulous trip!  I would love to be on vacation on my actual birthday, my trips are always before.  What resorts are you planning on?


----------



## lchute1158

Well i was thinking AKV for 2 nights before.. And not so sure on the backside.. Even considering vero beach if the weather was good for some beach time...

I havent read through all of your posts... But did you do any excursions? 

And any pics of the veiw or pool at akv?


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> Finally caught up.  I am loving your pictures.
> 
> I agree that the clocks onbaord are impossible. It wasn't just you. I had a time change to oand we never figured out how to change the stupid thing.



Thanks so much  

I'm glad it wasn't just me   I was about to destroy that horrible thing!  I hope they change them.  I'm sure they were trying to get nice clocks with the iPhone/pod docks but I'd much rather have a simple one.  In December when I stayed at OKW they had a survey question if I would mind having a more simple clock, one without a docking station.  So maybe enough people are complaining how horrible they are.


----------



## Pinkocto

lchute1158 said:


> Well i was thinking AKV for 2 nights before.. And not so sure on the backside.. Even considering vero beach if the weather was good for some beach time...
> 
> I havent read through all of your posts... But did you do any excursions?
> 
> And any pics of the veiw or pool at akv?



AKV is fabulous, I haven't posted that portion of this trip but there are lots of pictures of the pool area on my September TR, there's a link in my signature.  

This is just day two of the cruise, so still have another seaday before getting to St Thomas. We did an excursion to St John but I do not recommend it.  

Vero Beach is on my list, but the weather in January can be iffy in Florida.


----------



## Pinkocto

I didn't put links on my September TR so went and found some pool pictures

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46174328&postcount=255

this has some nice ones of the resort

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46295859&postcount=344


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all caught up again. The Rainforest Room really is gorgeous. We always skip the sail away party and usually end up in the Rainforest Room. It would be perfect if we could watch from the heated lounger while we were leaving.

I am sorry that it was rough throughout the cruise. I would have been in my element. Actually, I could do with a decent night sleep right about now. Let's hope that we can some waves on the way to Vancouver. 

Dinner looked gorgeous. 

I showed Graham some of the pictures and he started to wonder if maybe we should do a split stay on the Fantasy and Vero Beach at some stage. I did not show him the adult pool though . I do however love the adult hot tub.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

Wow, I can't believe it was rough the entire trip!  That's a little strange, I always thought water would be rougher in the Summer/late Summer months 

Those clouds are dark and black in your photos!  I don't think i've ever seen an empty family pool area like that before.  Crazy!  And there's not many people out wandering the decks.  Very strange.

Thanks for including the Adult area   Love that there is more room to lounge and relax than the Dream!  Glad they made this change to it.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am all caught up again. The Rainforest Room really is gorgeous. We always skip the sail away party and usually end up in the Rainforest Room. It would be perfect if we could watch from the heated lounger while we were leaving.



We sat in the hot tubs again as we left St Thomas, it was really neat. I still liked the saunas better on the Wonder, but loved the windows on the Dream/Fantasy.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that it was rough throughout the cruise. I would have been in my element. Actually, I could do with a decent night sleep right about now. Let's hope that we can some waves on the way to Vancouver.



For sleeping it was amazing. Combined with the comfortable bed I slept so well! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I showed Graham some of the pictures and he started to wonder if maybe we should do a split stay on the Fantasy and Vero Beach at some stage. I did not show him the adult pool though . I do however love the adult hot tub.
> 
> Corinna



Now that sounds like it would be a fabulous trip. You could rent a car at the terminal and drive right to Vero. The adult pool does leave something to be desired. I'm really glad they added the Satellite Falls area, the splash pool. You can't really see in the photo but there are benches so you can sit and relax in the water. I have more pictures on another day.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Wow, I can't believe it was rough the entire trip!  That's a little strange, I always thought water would be rougher in the Summer/late Summer months



I think it was a combination of the rough seas and the stabilizers not working as they should. I found out here on the Dis after getting home that there was a problem with the stabilizers. I'm just glad the Dramamine helped me, some people we met, including our missing tablemates, had a really bad time. 



Leshaface said:


> Those clouds are dark and black in your photos!  I don't think i've ever seen an empty family pool area like that before.  Crazy!  And there's not many people out wandering the decks.  Very strange.



I know, they were really dark! I'm pretty sure we went through a storm in the night. We had missed the show so I think everybody was either at early dinner or the show. 




Leshaface said:


> Thanks for including the Adult area   Love that there is more room to lounge and relax than the Dream!  Glad they made this change to it.



Theres more from another day but I haven't uploaded them yet. I'm glad they did too, they really needed to do something. Thankfully one day it was hot enough to lounge up there, it was really nice.


----------



## Pinkocto

Well everybody, I have tried to keep this to myself but it is no use, I'm too excited  a couple weeks ago I asked mom if she could choose, what ship would she want to go on. After some reflection she said the Fantasy. We toyed around with some dates and decided we would like to go when it is hotter so we can enjoy lounging in the sun most if not all days. We decided on May and she requested we go over Mothers Day 2014. This was all tentative but I went ahead and booked it. With the way her DBF reacted after learning about this past trip I'm not sure how many trips I'll get with mom, but he shouldn't have a problem with me treating her for Mothers Day. So we'll be doing a Western with two days at sea and stops at Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Jamaica, and CC. We're thinking we probably won't get off the ship except for CC but of course that could change.


----------



## rentayenta

Love both updates and thank you for all of the photos. 

The food looks good, both breakfast and the pizza. 

You can tell it's windy and choppy by the waves in the pool. It looks kind of cold too. You mom is darling, she's always got a big smile. 

And congrats on your announcement!  So you'll cruise in January and May next year? I must be doing something wrong in this life!  What a wonderful Mother's Day gift.


----------



## Linda67

The photos of the Fantasy so make me want to go back - such a beautiful ship

We did the Western last year and are doing the Eastern next May ...... Can't wait!!

Shame the seas were rough, we have been lucky so far and I must admit it fills me with dread!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> Well everybody, I have tried to keep this to myself but it is no use, I'm too excited  a couple weeks ago I asked mom if she could choose, what ship would she want to go on. After some reflection she said the Fantasy. We toyed around with some dates and decided we would like to go when it is hotter so we can enjoy lounging in the sun most if not all days. We decided on May and she requested we go over Mothers Day 2014. This was all tentative but I went ahead and booked it. With the way her DBF reacted after learning about this past trip I'm not sure how many trips I'll get with mom, but he shouldn't have a problem with me treating her for Mothers Day. So we'll be doing a Western with two days at sea and stops at Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Jamaica, and CC. We're thinking we probably won't get off the ship except for CC but of course that could change.



 Woo hoo!  That will be a fab trip!  Grand Cayman is nice for beaches/snorkeling, but the others are meh.  It would be really nice to enjoy the ship while everyone else is in port!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Love both updates and thank you for all of the photos.



Thank you  more photos to come! 



rentayenta said:


> The food looks good, both breakfast and the pizza.



Everything is delicious, it's dangerous! 



rentayenta said:


> You can tell it's windy and choppy by the waves in the pool. It looks kind of cold too. You mom is darling, she's always got a big smile.



It was pretty chilly, I remember wanting to get off that top deck in a hurry. She's wonderful, almost always happy, very fun to be with. 



rentayenta said:


> And congrats on your announcement!  So you'll cruise in January and May next year? I must be doing something wrong in this life!  What a wonderful Mother's Day gift.



Thanks so much  you must remember I don't have kids, so tend to over indulge myself most of the time. I'm not sure mom will be able to join me on many more adventures so must take advantage of the times I can.


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> The photos of the Fantasy so make me want to go back - such a beautiful ship
> 
> We did the Western last year and are doing the Eastern next May ...... Can't wait!!



I agree, the Fantasy is really beautiful. I see you have Alaska coming up soon, that'll be amazing! Have you cruised in May before? If so, how was the weather? 



Linda67 said:


> Shame the seas were rough, we have been lucky so far and I must admit it fills me with dread!



As long as I have my Dramamine I'm ready for rough seas again. It really made for good sleep though, you were literally rocked to sleep


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Woo hoo!  That will be a fab trip!  Grand Cayman is nice for beaches/snorkeling, but the others are meh.  It would be really nice to enjoy the ship while everyone else is in port!



Thank you! That's good to hear. We initially wanted to do another Eastern because of three days at sea instead of two, but she wanted to go over Mothers Day. We've skipped ports a few times on the other cruises and it was fabulous how few people were on the ship.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Well everybody, I have tried to keep this to myself but it is no use, I'm too excited  a couple weeks ago I asked mom if she could choose, what ship would she want to go on. After some reflection she said the Fantasy. We toyed around with some dates and decided we would like to go when it is hotter so we can enjoy lounging in the sun most if not all days. We decided on May and she requested we go over Mothers Day 2014. This was all tentative but I went ahead and booked it. With the way her DBF reacted after learning about this past trip I'm not sure how many trips I'll get with mom, but he shouldn't have a problem with me treating her for Mothers Day. So we'll be doing a Western with two days at sea and stops at Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Jamaica, and CC. We're thinking we probably won't get off the ship except for CC but of course that could change.




That is wonderful!  Congratulations on getting another one booked!


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us heading to the room after a wonderful, if not windy, afternoon.  We needed to change for dinner and then head out again.  The quote for my transatlantic cruise was at the door and I wanted to go turn that in before dinner.  We also had a ticket for a DVC pin that we needed to pick up.  Since the DVC desk and future cruise desks were right next to each other we were able to do both at the same time.  

I think the pin is so cute





Dinner that night was in the Royal Court.  We were in the Aladdin room and our missing tablemates had made it to dinner. Ilene and Richard were their names and were a very nice addition to our table.  They had missed dinner the night before because they were in Palo, but sadly had to leave in the middle of their meal because Ilene was so seasick.  Luckily they were able to reschedule for another night.  

A picture in our alcove





I forgot to mention this on yesterday's meal, but our servers were Martin and Karen.  Let me just say that Martin was not at his best this evening and our meal took forever.  We planned to go to the adult ventriloquist show after dinner so that was in the back of my mind during the evening.  

Mom's meal consisted of a few appetizers and salads.  

We both had the spinach soufflé.  Mom liked it but I didnt care for it much.





And we both had the Market salad which was quite tasty





Mom also had the French onion soup which she loved





And the avocado citrus salad which she also loved





I had the salmon royale as my entrée.  It was pretty good but on the cold side, like it had been sitting a little bit.  





At 9:50 I started to get worried that we would miss the ventriloquist show.  I noticed Martin take the dessert orders and deliver them to the table next to us before even asking for our orders.  He had also forgotten to bring one of Mikes appetizers earlier in our meal. He seemed very flabbergasted the whole evening.  When he finally came over to ask for our dessert orders at 10:00 I asked him if it would be possible to get them quickly since we were all trying to go see the ventriloquist show at 10:15.  He amazingly had them all at the table within 5 minutes.  The others at the table were thinking about skipping dessert but there was a strawberry sundae I really wanted to try so I was staying put.  

It doesn't look like much but it was definitely worth sticking around for.  





Mom had the crème brulee (sorry this is blurry)  it was very good and more than made up for the bad ones she had on the Wonder.  She absolutely adores crème brulee and gets it whenever she can.





Our tablemates had taken one or two bites of their desserts and raced off to get to the show.  Mom and I are not to be rushed when it comes to dessert, no sirree.  After we were finished we thanked Martin for being so quick for the desserts and then headed out.  He apologized profusely at the terrible service that evening and promised to be better the next night.  It wasn't that bad, but he felt horrible.  

We made our way to The Tube where the ventriloquist show was being held but it was totally full.  They were directing people to La Piazza where they were projecting the show on screens.  Thankfully we were able to find some seats and really enjoyed the show.  They had not anticipated the interest people would have and moved the next adult show to the big theater after many people complained.  

After the show we headed back to the room the long way.  We stopped and enjoyed the live music for a few minutes in the atrium





And then headed up to Deck 11 to pick up some water and ice for the room.  

As wonderful as Jerron, our steward, was we think he flunked towel animal school.  All our towel animals were made from this blue blanket and were not the most intriquate of designs.  Still, he did make an effort.  We think this was supposed to be a seal.





I caught up in the journal and we watched Toy Story 2 before going to sleep.  I absolutely loved having all the movies that were available in the room.  

Next up, Palo Brunch


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Now that sounds like it would be a fabulous trip. You could rent a car at the terminal and drive right to Vero. The adult pool does leave something to be desired. I'm really glad they added the Satellite Falls area, the splash pool. You can't really see in the photo but there are benches so you can sit and relax in the water. I have more pictures on another day.



Yes, we would definitely rent a car to do this. I would be very happy with Satellite Falls, but Graham wants to be able to swim. He will just have to get up early and use the family pool.



Pinkocto said:


> Well everybody, I have tried to keep this to myself but it is no use, I'm too excited  a couple weeks ago I asked mom if she could choose, what ship would she want to go on. After some reflection she said the Fantasy. We toyed around with some dates and decided we would like to go when it is hotter so we can enjoy lounging in the sun most if not all days. We decided on May and she requested we go over Mothers Day 2014. This was all tentative but I went ahead and booked it. With the way her DBF reacted after learning about this past trip I'm not sure how many trips I'll get with mom, but he shouldn't have a problem with me treating her for Mothers Day. So we'll be doing a Western with two days at sea and stops at Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Jamaica, and CC. We're thinking we probably won't get off the ship except for CC but of course that could change.



Congratulations on your new cruise.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dinner looked delicious again. I am sorry that service was so slow that evening. I love the Aladdin mural. I am glad that you made it to the show even if you had to sit in a different room.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> That is wonderful!  Congratulations on getting another one booked!



Thank you!  I'm excited


----------



## lchute1158

If your still on the ship can you check if they have the bath set with the little ship in it.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, we would definitely rent a car to do this. I would be very happy with Satellite Falls, but Graham wants to be able to swim. He will just have to get up early and use the family pool.



Yes, the adult pool isn't even long enough for swimming.  Half of it is deep and the other half is less than a foot.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> Congratulations on your new cruise.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you  My boss has already approved the January and September ones, so hopefully there won't be any problems with this new one.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Dinner looked delicious again. I am sorry that service was so slow that evening. I love the Aladdin mural. I am glad that you made it to the show even if you had to sit in a different room.
> 
> Corinna



Usually I'm fine with whatever pace a meal is served, but we were all worried about missing the show.  Thankfully we were still able to make it.  We found out the next day Mike and Kathryn ended up leaving since they couldn't get into the room it was being done in.  We had no problem having to watch it on the screens.


----------



## Pinkocto

lchute1158 said:


> If your still on the ship can you check if they have the bath set with the little ship in it.



Sorry, I'm not on the ship.  I can't remember ever seeing something like that either.


----------



## Leshaface

So glad that your server picked up the speed a bit   I love when you make a request and they don't get at all offended, but in fact, are apologetic about it.

Dang!  Must have been a fabulous show if it was completely filled up like that.

I had a bit of a glare on my computer screen and thought that the towel animal looked like Mickey's Sorcerer hat


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> So glad that your server picked up the speed a bit   I love when you make a request and they don't get at all offended, but in fact, are apologetic about it.



He felt so bad how things went that night, and apologized the next night too. Throughout the cruise he seemed very sensitive. 



Leshaface said:


> Dang!  Must have been a fabulous show if it was completely filled up like that.



It was pretty funny, and the ventriloquism was amazing. He's supposedly the best in the world and has done shows for several presidents. I'd love to see him again some day. 



Leshaface said:


> I had a bit of a glare on my computer screen and thought that the towel animal looked like Mickey's Sorcerer hat



It could very well have been a hat, we were quite perplexed


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 3 of the cruise:  

Today was another day at sea and we were finally going to try Palo brunch for the first time.  Our reservation was at 10:00 and we both woke up around 9:00.  We had received a voicemail the night before notifying us of the dress code, dress or pantsuit for women.  Well mom decided she wanted to dress down and had on a skirt and tankini.  She claimed she was going to put a blouse on top but the blouse was sheer and you could totally see she was wearing a bathing suit.  ‘That will not do’ I said.  She fought me but eventually changed into a dress.  Thank goodness.  

Two decks up to Palo and we were escorted to our table by the wonderful Predrag from Serbia who ended up being our server as well.  We had an absolutely perfect table right in front of the windows.  





Our view





Part of the restaurant.  It was very different than Palo on the Wonder.





Mom was happy she changed clothes.  She admitted she would not have felt right wearing what she first put on.  





Predrag gave us the tour of the buffet and explained the hot items.  I managed to get pictures of every single thing but not of the main room….   I was weaving inbetween people getting food so I’m sorry some of these are crooked.  





































Seafood table


----------



## Pinkocto

Sort of an antipasto table













































I think these were salmon mousse













These are the items that you can order freshly made

































And finally the pizzas





The dessert table.  I had to go back for pictures of the desserts because  I was ready to eat!


----------



## Pinkocto

Our first plates of food





Mine





Mom’s





Mom thought this was too pretty not to take a picture





My second plate





Mom’s second plate





We got half a margarita pizza and half goat cheese/sun dried tomatoes.  My goodness was this pizza amazing!  





I took a break from eating to get pictures of the desserts













































This decoration was pretty cool





I went and got a chocolate mousse and mom had a tiramisu





At some point Predrag had come back and asked what items we were going to order aside from the pizza.  Mom said she was stuffed to the breaking point but Predrag would have none of that.  He insisted she get something.  She was between the vegetable pasta and the eggs Florentine and he recommended the eggs so that’s what she ordered.  I ordered the smoked salmon orecchiette pasta.  

My pasta





Mom’s eggs





We both thoroughly enjoyed our entrees, they were scrumptious!  Mom couldn’t finish her eggs but was so glad she was able to taste them.  

I went back and got a few more desserts.  The one on the right was a passion fruit cheesecake which was amazing and the one in the back was a strawberry compote.  Those were my favorite desserts out of the whole table.  If only there had been more room to eat more items!  





The manager, Juan, came around and asked how we were doing.  Of course we were magnificent, how could we not be.  He suggested we ask Predrag to make us up a plate of desserts to take with us but we were so full we didn’t bother.  Well right before we left Juan came around with a covered plate to take with us.  I could only imagine what was under the foil.  We settled our bill and carefully made our way out of the restaurant.  We really had the perfect table, it was right next to the buffet.  

I tried to capture the beauty of the chandelier but it’s almost impossible. 





When we got to the room we discovered Juan had given us a plate of chocolate covered strawberries!  





We got back to the room a little after noon, so brunch took about two hours.  I’m so glad I was able to get a reservation and will absolutely do brunch on all future cruises if I can.


----------



## Rozzy

Oh my gosh.  I am definitely doing the brunch over the dinner on our cruise over Halloween on the Wonder.  I think my husband and I will enjoy it much better as we absolutely LOVE brunch!  Dinner would be wonderful too, but this way we don't have to miss dinner in the MDR with our family either!  Your photos are awesome...thanks for going through so much trouble bobbing and weaving to give us all something to dream about and/or look forward to!


----------



## dgbg100106

oh WOW that brunch looked amazing...  When (not if) I go on my first DCL, I will so book a brunch in Palo....


----------



## rentayenta

Yum yum yum and cute DVC pin. Great photos as usual. That pizza looks ridiculously good. Palo will be a must when DH and I cruise together.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brunch looked absolutely delicious. I can't wait to have brunch at Palo again. We booked Brunch and dinner during both parts of our back to back cruise. Did I spot some Peanut Butter dessert there? I would be in heaven. Having said that, I will happily settle for the chocolate covered strawberries.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Rozzy said:


> Oh my gosh.  I am definitely doing the brunch over the dinner on our cruise over Halloween on the Wonder.  I think my husband and I will enjoy it much better as we absolutely LOVE brunch!  Dinner would be wonderful too, but this way we don't have to miss dinner in the MDR with our family either!  Your photos are awesome...thanks for going through so much trouble bobbing and weaving to give us all something to dream about and/or look forward to!



As much as I loved dinner I think I prefer brunch. I loved all the choices. Since this is your first cruise with DCL, don't get discouraged if you can't get a brunch reservation online, go as soon as you can on embarkation day, they save some spots.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> oh WOW that brunch looked amazing...  When (not if) I go on my first DCL, I will so book a brunch in Palo....



I'm glad you've decided to try DCL! Everything was delicious. What I wouldn't give to be cruising right now, work has not been pleasant.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Yum yum yum and cute DVC pin. Great photos as usual. That pizza looks ridiculously good. Palo will be a must when DH and I cruise together.



Thank you  I kept thinking I needed to get everything for the TR 

That pizza was amazing. We both had to force ourselves to stop eating it to save some room for other delicacies.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Brunch looked absolutely delicious. I can't wait to have brunch at Palo again. We booked Brunch and dinner during both parts of our back to back cruise. Did I spot some Peanut Butter dessert there? I would be in heaven. Having said that, I will happily settle for the chocolate covered strawberries.
> 
> Corinna



Now that's one big plus of doing back to back cruises! You did indeed spot a peanut butter dessert. I was looking forward to that the whole meal. Delicious but very rich.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  I kept thinking I needed to get everything for the TR
> 
> That pizza was amazing. We both had to force ourselves to stop eating it to save some room for other delicacies.





 I think that too sometimes when I take photos. Even Michael will tell the kids: smile, this is for mom's trip report. 


Have there been any foods on the cruises you've been on that you absolutely didn't like?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I think that too sometimes when I take photos. Even Michael will tell the kids: smile, this is for mom's trip report.



I love it! 



rentayenta said:


> Have there been any foods on the cruises you've been on that you absolutely didn't like?



The only thing that comes to mind is a phyllo wrapped salmon in the Animators Palate on the Wonder, it just wasn't good at all. There have been several times I like part of the dish but not the whole thing, like the accompanying sauce was not tasty, but there was something salvageable. Oh yes, there was another fish dish on the Dream that I had to send back as well. But they are always happy to bring you something else. It's practically impossible to go hungry.


----------



## franandaj

Great updates!  It took me a little while to catch up, you were busy while I was gone!  

I was just going over my Palo pictures too and there are slight differences between Palo Brunch on all the ships.  After seeing what you guys ate, I feel like a real pig now!   

Sorry the ship was so rocky and the weather was cold, it looks like a beautiful ship though, I can't wait until we finally decide to sail on the Fantasy.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Great updates!  It took me a little while to catch up, you were busy while I was gone!



Thank you  I'm just trying to get updates done when I have a little free time, some weeks are better than others. 



franandaj said:


> I was just going over my Palo pictures too and there are slight differences between Palo Brunch on all the ships.  After seeing what you guys ate, I feel like a real pig now!



Oh, I can't wait to see your photos! Mom was stuffed to the gills. I was determined not to leave uncomfortable 



franandaj said:


> Sorry the ship was so rocky and the weather was cold, it looks like a beautiful ship though, I can't wait until we finally decide to sail on the Fantasy.



I've decided that no amount of rocking or weather is going to make me not want to cruise, well maybe a hurricane. We had such a good time. I hope you are able to get on the Fantasy sooner rather than later, she was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 3 continued:

I left off with us back in the room after our magnificent brunch.  We changed into our bathing suits and headed off in search of some sun to lounge in.  We had plans to see the 3:00 show of Wishes so had a few hours to relax.  We started off at Satellite Falls but left because it was much too windy.  We ended up down in the Quiet Cove.  Mom pulled a chair into the sun and I caught up in the journal.  It was still too windy for me so after I was finished writing I retreated into the Rainforest Room.  Since it was a sea day the RFR was much busier than usual, but I was still able to snag a heated tile lounger.  I ended up falling asleep for a while which was lovely.  I woke up at 2:20 and went out to find mom.  She was still in the sun where I left her and probably should have retreated into the shade long before.  I managed to drag her away and we headed off to find seats.  

We stopped in one of the shops on the way and plenty of beautiful jewelry caught my eye.  Nothing was purchased and we headed off to the show.  It was cute but a little cheesy.  We might skip this show in the future but were still glad we saw it.  I really liked the 3:00 option they had on some days.  I had a doozy of a headache after the show so we headed back to the room.  Mom went and read on the verandah and I lay down in the dark for half an hour.  When I felt better I went and asked her if she’d like to watch a movie.  She thought that was a great plan and we ended up watching Bedknobs and Broomsticks.  After the movie we headed up to the RFR and relaxed until dinner.  We had the entire place to ourselves and just relaxed on the heated tile loungers.  As dinner approached we headed out.  

Dinner was at Animator’s Palate that evening and it was only Mike and Kathryn joining us again.  We found out the next night that Ilene and Richard were at Palo.  

I thought the place settings were quite cute





Here’s our server Martin





A shot of the restaurant





Crush came to visit. He went from screen to screen chatting with people throughout dinner.  When Crush wasn’t there other friends from Finding Nemo came by.





We both started with the truffle pursettes, so yummy!





Mom had the baked potato soup which I completely missed taking a picture of.  She also had the Tomato confetti salad





I don’t care for onions or peppers so asked if I could have mine without them.  Martin said that was fine but it would take a little longer.  It didn’t, it came the same time everyone else’s salads came. 





For my entrée nothing on the menu interested me so I ordered the ‘simple fare’ consisting of baked salmon, baked potato, and steamed vegetables.  This was fantastic, everything was cooked perfectly. 





Mom wasn’t interested in the entrees either so just got a large portion of the mushroom risotto





For dessert I got the cookie sundae which was quite delicious





And mom had a Mickey bar





She was in Heaven!





All the screens changed to ‘drawings’ at the end of the evening.





After our delicious dinner we headed straight up to the room, we had an early day ahead of us.  We had to meet for our excursion at 8:00 the next morning.  

We never figured out what this was supposed to be…





I caught up in the journal before going to sleep around 11:00.


----------



## dolphingirl47

They used to the matinees of the show on the classic ships, too, but I have not seen this for ages. I much prefer to see a show in the afternoon and then go for a swim or relax in the Rainforest Room during show time. Dinner looked delicious again.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

it looked a nice relaxing day, sorry you had a headache.  i like the idea of a mid day show also.


----------



## jenseib

We did Palo brunch on the dream and dinner on the magic. I prefer the brunch so much more. It was heavenly!
Yours looks great too.


----------



## rentayenta

Pam, I don't know if you're dressing up for pirate night on our cruise but buy costumes dot com has $10 pirate costumes.  

Now back to your update.....


----------



## dgbg100106

Oh $10 costumes.  

  Must check out


----------



## rentayenta

dgbg100106 said:


> Oh $10 costumes.
> 
> Must check out





There are quite a few ranging from skanky to plus sizes. I like the plus sized costumes better but they won't fit. They didn't have many unskank ones in my size but I found one. Also found one for DS. Even if he just wears the jacket and sash and ditches the beard, it was only $10.00. Got both for $25.95 with shipping.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> They used to the matinees of the show on the classic ships, too, but I have not seen this for ages. I much prefer to see a show in the afternoon and then go for a swim or relax in the Rainforest Room during show time. Dinner looked delicious again.
> 
> Corinna



I agree completely, it felt like there was more time to relax with the show at 3:00. It was so nice to have the RFR all to ourselves. 

After all my modifications dinner was quite delicious


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> it looked a nice relaxing day, sorry you had a headache.  i like the idea of a mid day show also.



It was a great day despite the headache. I had to take 3 aleves to make it go away. I can't figure what brought it on.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> We did Palo brunch on the dream and dinner on the magic. I prefer the brunch so much more. It was heavenly!
> Yours looks great too.



I preferred brunch over dinner but mom is the opposite. I guess I have to book both to make us happy


----------



## carissa1970

Pinkocto said:


> It was a great day despite the headache. I had to take 3 aleves to make it go away. I can't figure what brought it on.



I read something the other day that said the majority of headaches are brought on by dehydration.  It suggested you quickly drink 2 glasses of water and predicted it would be gone in 30 minutes without medication.  I think this was an email from my doctor's office.  I get headaches all the time and plan to try it.  It would be a bummer to have one on the ship that bad, though!


----------



## dgbg100106

carissa1970 said:


> I read something the other day that said the majority of headaches are brought on by dehydration.  It suggested you quickly drink 2 glasses of water and predicted it would be gone in 30 minutes without medication.  I think this was an email from my doctor's office.  I get headaches all the time and plan to try it.  It would be a bummer to have one on the ship that bad, though!


----------



## rentayenta

Nice update.  The truffle pursettes and Mickey bar look delicious.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Pam, I don't know if you're dressing up for pirate night on our cruise but buy costumes dot com has $10 pirate costumes.
> 
> Now back to your update.....



Thanks so much, I'll go check them out. I have yet to dress up for pirate night because I'm too lazy to pack an outfit...


----------



## Pinkocto

carissa1970 said:


> I read something the other day that said the majority of headaches are brought on by dehydration.  It suggested you quickly drink 2 glasses of water and predicted it would be gone in 30 minutes without medication.  I think this was an email from my doctor's office.  I get headaches all the time and plan to try it.  It would be a bummer to have one on the ship that bad, though!



Now that definitely could have been it. I did fall asleep on that heated tile lounger for probably an hour. I'll have to remember that next time, thanks


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Nice update.  The truffle pursettes and Mickey bar look delicious.



Oh those truffle pursettes were so yummy! I've read some TRs where people get a double order of them for their entree, I would have been totally happy doing that. Mom adores Mickey bars, I have to admit I've never had one.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks so much for the yummy Palo pictures - the brunch looks amazing !!

Sounds like your sea day was wonderful and relaxing 

Oh, and you asked me about cruising in May. 

We did the Western Caribbean last May on the Fantasy and the weather was perfect with very calm seas


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Thanks so much for the yummy Palo pictures - the brunch looks amazing !!
> 
> Sounds like your sea day was wonderful and relaxing
> 
> Oh, and you asked me about cruising in May.
> 
> We did the Western Caribbean last May on the Fantasy and the weather was perfect with very calm seas



It was a great day, and brunch was a great treat. 

Thanks so much for the May info, I'm hoping we'll have plenty of sun to lounge in


----------



## MEK

Pam - that Palo brunch looks simply amazing.  I can always count on you to take the most extensive pictures which must show absolutely everything that is on the buffet.  

And dinner looks pretty darn relish, too.  I can see I am going to need a break from eating when I get off the Dream.  

I am checking out the costume website right now.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## papertraveller

Ah, Palo. We also had Predrag -- twice, in fact.

Like you, I much prefer the brunch over dinner. But just seeing the photos of all those selections again makes my salmon salad dinner seem just a little ... insubstantial!

You also mention having jewellery catch your eye. I found that I did far more shopping on the Fantasy than I ever did on the Magic, probably just because there's so much more room to display things.


----------



## Leshaface

Ugh, why must I read about Palo Brunch on yours and Alison's TR at the same time! Everything looks sooo delicious!  A different set up from the Magic and the Wonder.  

That's great that you and your mom had the RFR all to yourselves 

I cannot figure out what that towel animal is


----------



## dgbg100106

I think that dark blue towel "hides" some of the detail....  So it makes it hard to tell.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody, I hope you're all doing well   I took a few days hiatus from the internet.  A family friend passed away last week and I went to the memorial service yesterday.  This lady was blessed with a long and wonderful life, it is just hard to see/feel the pain felt by those left behind.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 4 of the cruise:

Today was our first port of call, St. Thomas.  We however had an excursion to St. John booked.  We needed to meet in the Walt Disney Theater at 8:00 so had to be up a bit earlier than the previous days.  Mom woke up at 6:15 and I snoozed until the last possible minute of 7:00.  She had been watching us dock and had been trying to get me up to see some ruins on the shore.  No such luck, but I would see them when we left on our excursion.  I finally dragged myself out of bed and got ready and then we headed up to Cabanas for a quick breakfast.  

Mom had a vegetable omelet and some fruit





I had a cheese omelet and some fruit





And a Krispy Kreme





At 7:40 we headed off to the theater.  I took some pictures on the way.  

This is part of Nemos Reef which is a covered splash area for the littlest cruisers

















It was a bit overcast and we were quite glad we didnt have a beach excursion booked.  We were heading on the St. John Island Tour





Down at the theater they were very organized.  We were all separated into our respected tours and waited until we got the all clear from the port authority.  It seemed like ages and stragglers just kept coming in. Finally we were all set to go and we headed out.  We had a 45 minute boat ride to St John and I took pictures and enjoyed the views.  





This looked like a beach excursion heading out





Port on St Thomas





And then we were off

























How cute is this!





Some pictures of the harbor we were leaving









The ruins mom wanted me to see earlier


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> Hi everybody, I hope you're all doing well   I took a few days hiatus from the internet.  A family friend passed away last week and I went to the memorial service yesterday.  This lady was blessed with a long and wonderful life, it is just hard to see/feel the pain felt by those left behind.




I'm so sorry Pam.  It's always so sad when we lose people close to us.

I have a feeling you might be updating now, but I wanted to post anyway.  

Love the splash area.  That is too cute.

Dumbo on the front of the boat is adorable.

Can't wait to follow you on your Island tour!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm very sorry for your loss Pam.  

I agree with MEK, the Dumbo is adorable. 

I love the food photos and the port looks nice. The Nemo area looks darling. I know it's covered but is it enclosed, I can't tell. 

Are those make your own omlettes or are they pre-made?


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Hi everybody, I hope you're all doing well   I took a few days hiatus from the internet.  A family friend passed away last week and I went to the memorial service yesterday.  This lady was blessed with a long and wonderful life, it is just hard to see/feel the pain felt by those left behind.



I understand all to well. Hope you are ok today.


----------



## dgbg100106

Dumbo is very cute and I always love that when ever it gets posted.

Hope it is a lovely day.


----------



## Pinkocto

Some pictures on the way













Some fancy hotel on St Thomas,  I didnt write down what it was.  





Wed arrived at St John.  The weather has taken a turn for the better and by the end of the day wished we had booked a beach excursion. 





I couldnt help but wonder how the people get back to their boats that are in the middle of the harbor.  Do they all have little paddle boats on them?

















The reason we did this excursion over one on St Thomas was because we had been to St John many years before and thought it would be nice to see the island again.  









Our ferry full of Fantasy guests













After we had disembarked we were told to find a seat on any of these buses.  





And then our tour commenced.  

I was pleased to recognize these shops from our previous trip which was 15 years ago.  









And as soon as our tour started it stopped again.  We stopped at the National Park Visitor Center for bathrooms.  I didnt get off the bus and thankfully didnt regret the decision later.  I did see this gorgeous tree while I was waiting.  The picture really doesnt do it justice, the leaves looked like they were on fire the way the sun was glistening off of them.  





And then were were officially off on our tour.  The driver would stop at various look out points where we could get out and take pictures.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I'm so sorry Pam.  It's always so sad when we lose people close to us.
> 
> I have a feeling you might be updating now, but I wanted to post anyway.
> 
> Love the splash area.  That is too cute.
> 
> Dumbo on the front of the boat is adorable.
> 
> Can't wait to follow you on your Island tour!



Thank you   this was a lady I grew up with, her grandchildren are like brothers to me, so it was especially hard to see them hurting.  

I have plenty of pictures to share  

I don't think Dumbo could have been any cuter.  I love how he's holding that paint can!  

I don't know if you can tell, but Mr. Ray is a little slide.  They are so fantastic at thinking of so many details.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss Pam.
> 
> I agree with MEK, the Dumbo is adorable.
> 
> I love the food photos and the port looks nice. The Nemo area looks darling. I know it's covered but is it enclosed, I can't tell.
> 
> Are those make your own omlettes or are they pre-made?



Thank you  

The Nemo area is enclosed with clear glass/plastic so parents don't necessarily need to be in there with the kids.  

They are pre-made, but still very delicious.  On the Dream they would custom make them for you, and I'm sure they still would if you wanted something specific.  We were just happy with the pre-made ones we didn't ask.  They are fresh, you can see them being made behind the counter.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I understand all to well. Hope you are ok today.



Thank you   I encounter death at work all too often, but it is so different when it involves loved ones.  



dgbg100106 said:


> Dumbo is very cute and I always love that when ever it gets posted.
> 
> Hope it is a lovely day.



Overall it was nice to see St John again, but we were a bit disappointed in the tour itself.  We still had a nice day though.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - that Palo brunch looks simply amazing.  I can always count on you to take the most extensive pictures which must show absolutely everything that is on the buffet.



I kept thinking I needed to get everything for the TR  I was on a mission!  



MEK said:


> And dinner looks pretty darn relish, too.  I can see I am going to need a break from eating when I get off the Dream.



Our poor tablemates were attempting to try everything in the first few days so they could figure out what their favorites were.  Problem was they were so full they couldn't eat any more in comfort for a while.  Just pace yourself and you'll be fine


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> Ah, Palo. We also had Predrag -- twice, in fact.



We really enjoyed Predrag, he was really nice.  I was happy they paired us up again for dinner.   



papertraveller said:


> Like you, I much prefer the brunch over dinner. But just seeing the photos of all those selections again makes my salmon salad dinner seem just a little ... insubstantial!



It's time to book another cruise!  



papertraveller said:


> You also mention having jewellery catch your eye. I found that I did far more shopping on the Fantasy than I ever did on the Magic, probably just because there's so much more room to display things.



I absolutely love the shops on the Dream/Fantasy so much more than on the Wonder.  So many beautiful things caught my eye, but would you believe I didn't buy a single thing in the shops this cruise


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Ugh, why must I read about Palo Brunch on yours and Alison's TR at the same time! Everything looks sooo delicious!  A different set up from the Magic and the Wonder.



I really liked seeing the differences between hers and mine.  Just goes to show I need to do brunch on the classic ships as well, all in the name of research of course 



Leshaface said:


> That's great that you and your mom had the RFR all to yourselves



As many people as there were on the ship it was amazing to still find places where there were few or no other people around.  It was so nice.  



Leshaface said:


> I cannot figure out what that towel animal is



It was a complete and total mystery!  



dgbg100106 said:


> I think that dark blue towel "hides" some of the detail....  So it makes it hard to tell.



I assure you there were no hidden details. It just looked like a big lump.


----------



## franandaj

I'm sorry to hear about losing someone close to you.  But as you said, she had a long and fulfilling life.  You can take solace in that.

So far the day looks very nice.  Someday we'll get on the Fantasy and visit that part of the Caribbean!


----------



## dgbg100106

Sorry you did not like the tour, it has hard, when you are disappointed.


----------



## Pinkocto

We continued along our tour with the driver stopping at various outlooks.  He told us a little bit about the history of St John but not like we thought a good tour guide should.  He was not very energetic at all.  









There are plenty of ruins around St John, most of them are old sugar plantations.  I cant remember what he said this one was. 





































Some sugar plantation ruins right next to the road


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pam, I am sorry for your loss.

St. John looks beautiful. I love the colour of the water.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Beautiful pictures, and don't you just love the blue of the water!


----------



## rentayenta

The water is stunning. Bummer about the tour. Did the bus tour allow you to get out and rome around at all?


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I'm sorry to hear about losing someone close to you.  But as you said, she had a long and fulfilling life.  You can take solace in that.



Thank you  yes, that does help. 



franandaj said:


> So far the day looks very nice.  Someday we'll get on the Fantasy and visit that part of the Caribbean!



The day was nice and the scenery beautiful, I just regretted not being in that beautiful water. Mom really did not care for our tour guide.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Sorry you did not like the tour, it has hard, when you are disappointed.



Thankfully it wasn't too much money.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Pam, I am sorry for your loss.



Thank you.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> St. John looks beautiful. I love the colour of the water.
> 
> Corinna



It was really nice to see St John again, it really is a beautiful island. I just wish I was swimming in that water instead of in a bus driving around!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Beautiful pictures, and don't you just love the blue of the water!



Thanks  I couldn't get enough of it! The day turned out to be gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> The water is stunning. Bummer about the tour. Did the bus tour allow you to get out and rome around at all?



The next part or the tour we got out and explored an old sugar mill which was really cool. I surprisingly have tons of photos


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> Hi everybody, I hope you're all doing well   I took a few days hiatus from the internet.  A family friend passed away last week and I went to the memorial service yesterday.  This lady was blessed with a long and wonderful life, it is just hard to see/feel the pain felt by those left behind.



Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Pinkocto

Continuing on with our tour of St John: 

We stopped at some sugar mill ruins and were allowed to explore for 20 minutes.  No, that was not an adequate amount of time.  I love ruins of any kind and of course took oodles of pictures.  













Looks like I got distracted by the gorgeous view. 

















































I thought this was gorgeous


----------



## Pinkocto

I just loved this tree





Look at those lovely talons!





We decided to explore a desserted path around the back of the ruins





Mom was fascinated by the use of coral 





We both thought this tree was amazing. 





















This was a cotton plant.  I don't think I've ever seen one in person so I was delighted.  













And after all that wonderful exploring it was time to go and find our bus again.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Sorry for your loss!



Thank you


----------



## dolphingirl47

That view was definitely stunning. The ruins look great, too. What a shame that you had so little time.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Pam, your photos are beautiful and the ruins look fascinating. I'm glad you had some time to explore. I'd love to visit there one day.


----------



## dgbg100106

the old sugar mill is very cool.

You know the first time I went to the Caribbean, I saw that we were going to St. John's so I very excited and had a couple of things planned....  Turned out we were going to St. John's Antigua, not St. John's Island.


----------



## jenseib

You got some stunning shots of St. john. What a beautiful place.  how old are the ruins?


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That view was definitely stunning. The ruins look great, too. What a shame that you had so little time.
> 
> Corinna



We pretty much had just enough time to walk briskly past everything and take pictures, I would have liked at least another 30 minutes to explore at a nicer pace.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Pam, your photos are beautiful and the ruins look fascinating. I'm glad you had some time to explore. I'd love to visit there one day.



Thank you  I thought they were pretty cool. I would have enjoyed some more time though, there were some buildings I didn't get close to. St John is a gorgeous island, we stayed there for a week many years ago, that was a fabulous vacation.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> the old sugar mill is very cool.
> 
> You know the first time I went to the Caribbean, I saw that we were going to St. John's so I very excited and had a couple of things planned....  Turned out we were going to St. John's Antigua, not St. John's Island.



Oh no, what things had you planned? Have you stopped there on other cruises? 

I'm a little worried about St Johns Antigua, it's one of my stops on the transatlantic. Anything worthy to do there? I still need to do all my planning for that trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> You got some stunning shots of St. john. What a beautiful place.  how old are the ruins?



Thank you  even though we weren't crazy about the tour it was really nice to see the island again and relive some memories. 

I have to look at the brochure I picked up to find out how old the ruins are. I'll get back to you.


----------



## papertraveller

That tree is crazy!


----------



## Leshaface

So sorry for your loss, Pam   It's so difficult going to funerals and seeing your loved ones in pain.  Hope you're doing alright.




Pinkocto said:


> We both thought this tree was amazing.



Wow.  This is freaking amazing!  

Sorry you didn't like your tour that much.  However, the pictures you took from it are beautiful!  Of course they are, you take the best pictures


----------



## MEK

Pam - Sorry you didn't love your tour, but your pictures are absolutely spectacular.  The sky and the water are just so darn blue.  I guess that's what they mean by a picture perfect day.

Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> That tree is crazy!



I'm amazed it gets enough water like that.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> So sorry for your loss, Pam   It's so difficult going to funerals and seeing your loved ones in pain.  Hope you're doing alright.



Thank you  I'm much better than last week. It takes times like these to make me remember to cherish each day I have with those I love. 



Leshaface said:


> Wow.  This is freaking amazing!



That tree was a trooper! 



Leshaface said:


> Sorry you didn't like your tour that much.  However, the pictures you took from it are beautiful!  Of course they are, you take the best pictures



You're so sweet, thank you  For me the day was just so nice I would have rather been enjoying the water instead of driving around in a trunk. For mom she really didn't like our bus driver. We still had a really nice day though.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - Sorry you didn't love your tour, but your pictures are absolutely spectacular.  The sky and the water are just so darn blue.  I guess that's what they mean by a picture perfect day.
> 
> Thanks for sharing those!



Thank you! 

The day started off so gloomy I was really glad we didn't have a beach day planned, but it turned out so beautiful I was just itching to be in the water. We still had a nice day but we both decided we'll never do that again.


----------



## franandaj

Somehow I missed the update with the ruins. If someone hadn't quoted the tree picture I wouldn't have known to go back. 20 minutes was definitely not enough time for such a fascinating place.


----------



## Linda67

Stunning photos - shame you felt a little rushed though


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Somehow I missed the update with the ruins. If someone hadn't quoted the tree picture I wouldn't have known to go back. 20 minutes was definitely not enough time for such a fascinating place.



I'm glad you saw it  

I didn't even have enough time to read any of the plaques, I thoroughly enjoy reading plaques.


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Stunning photos - shame you felt a little rushed though



Thank you  

I'm sure some people felt it was plenty of time, I just really enjoy exploring all the nooks and crannies of places.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad you saw it
> 
> I didn't even have enough time to read any of the plaques, I thoroughly enjoy reading plaques.



Fran and I are like that too. We don't like to visit museums with other people because they usually like to rush through the exhibits. We read everything, rent the wands to hear everything. What takes most people an hour usually takes us three or four.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Fran and I are like that too. We don't like to visit museums with other people because they usually like to rush through the exhibits. We read everything, rent the wands to hear everything. What takes most people an hour usually takes us three or four.



 I do exactly the same thing. Although I haven't heard about wands to rent, have I been missing something helpful?


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Oh no, what things had you planned? Have you stopped there on other cruises?
> 
> I'm a little worried about St Johns Antigua, it's one of my stops on the transatlantic. Anything worthy to do there? I still need to do all my planning for that trip.



We did a private segway tour there that was fun a couple of years ago..  The last couple of times, we just go to the local bar and drink and get internet..

It is not one of my favorite places, and I could skip it anyday!


----------



## Pinkocto

After exploring the sugar mill we headed back to the docks to await our ferry.  









We had about 35 minutes before the ferry was due to arrive and had the options to go do some shopping or just wait for the ferry.  Mom  wanted to go buy some postcards she had seen earlier at the National Park building so we went and did that. And then still had about 20 minutes so went and browsed some jewelry shops.  It’s good we didn’t have anymore time than that because so many things caught my eye.  









There was an icecream shop that I was really inclined to stop at, but decided to wait for the icecream on the ship. 

We saw the ferry waiting so went and boarded it.  They left exactly on time, and I’m hoping they counted how many of us there were because it seemed emptier than when we came over.  It was a lovely boat ride back and when we approached the port I was fascinated to see we were three ships deep.  I wondered how we would leave. 













I was trying to get pictures of our verandah.  It’s the highest one on the left. 





There we go





After leaving the ferry boat we decided to head right back on the Fantasy.  We were both hungry and neither of us felt very inclined to explore St Thomas.  

I love this photo









We talked a little about where we wanted to eat, either the Royal Court or Cabanas.  We stopped at the Royal Court to see the menu and even though a few items sounded delicious I knew we would both leave hungry because there wasn’t enough to appeal to us.  So we headed up to Cabanas where we knew they would have quite a spread.  

These yachts were quite impressive.  You can’t really tell, but the foremost one has a little boat coming out of the side. 





This hallway is really pretty





I missed getting pictures of the entire buffet because I was so hungry.  I didn’t even think to go back after eating, sorry guys.  The offerings were quite similar to embarkation day but there were a few different items. We ended up sitting outside in the sun, it had turned into a really gorgeous day.  

This is mom’s plate





And mine





Mom had this also, it was a mango salad, she said it was quite tasty. 





Mom went up to get a salad and a soda for me but came back with dessert and no soda. She had asked the CM what his favorite was and he recommended this.  It was supposed to be key lime flavored but it wasn’t anything special.  





This beauty was the chef’s creation of the day.  I went up and got one of my own it was so good.  It was some sort of ooey gooey chocolate cake, it was magnificent.  They also had choices of Edy’s icecream, we got vanilla toffee.  We were both glad we waited until getting back to the ship for getting icecream, it hit the spot.  





After lunch we went down to the room for a few hours.  Mom lounged out on the verandah alternating between reading and napping.  I put on the Jungle Book for background noise and caught up in the journal.  Mom was content to stay out on the verandah so when the Jungle Book was finished and I was all caught up journaling I put on Hotel Transylvania.  I was surprised to find some non-Disney movies in the selection.  Unless it is somehow connected to Disney that I don’t know about.  I got through about half of it and then we headed out to catch Oz the Great and Powerful which was the evenings show. 

On the way to the theater we stopped and got some drinks at the soda station, and then bought some popcorn downstairs.  It was a pretty good movie but I kept comparing it to the first movie and also to Wicked which I loved.  I need to see it again and just focus on the movie itself and leave comparisons out of the equation.  We stayed to watch if there were any snippets and ended up being the last people to leave the theater, they closed the doors behind us.  We had about 45 minutes until dinner and even though mom hadn’t dressed for Pirate Night yet she still wanted to go to the RFR for a little bit.  

It was fantastic, we had the place to ourselves again.  It is even more relaxing at night, such a serene place.  We sat on the heated tile loungers and watched as we left St Thomas.  









We lounged for about 30 minutes and then headed back to the room so mom could dress up. 

The Quiet Cove looks really pretty at night all lit up.  





Up next: dinner at Enchanted Garden.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> We did a private segway tour there that was fun a couple of years ago..  The last couple of times, we just go to the local bar and drink and get internet..
> 
> It is not one of my favorite places, and I could skip it anyday!



Uh oh.  It's going to be the first port after five days at sea, so I'm sure I'll want to get off the ship for a little bit.  Maybe an excursion they have will interest me.


----------



## dolphingirl47

You managed to get a lot packed into your day. Lunch looked delicious and the Rainforest Room looked so peaceful at night. I love the adult pool area all lit up, too.

Corinna


----------



## MEK

I love your cabin location.

I love the pictures of the different ships together.  It does look pretty congested there in port.  

Lunch looks yummy.

The movie sound funs.  I love Wicked, too.  How can you NOT compare?  Really?

Rainforest room at night - perfect!


----------



## Linda67

Ahhh, the Rainforest Room at night ..... pure perfection


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> You managed to get a lot packed into your day. Lunch looked delicious and the Rainforest Room looked so peaceful at night. I love the adult pool area all lit up, too.
> 
> Corinna



And it's not over yet, there's still Pirate Night coming up!  

I'm sure now that we've seen most of the shows we'll be spending more evenings in the RFR, it feels like a different world in there at night.  Not that I haven't enjoyed the shows, but I can go a little while before repeating them.


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Ahhh, the Rainforest Room at night ..... pure perfection



I completely agree


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I love your cabin location.



I would love to get that cabin again, it was fantastic.  I keep checking for the cruise next year just in case the person who has it cancels.  




MEK said:


> I love the pictures of the different ships together.  It does look pretty congested there in port.



I never even stopped to consider that there must be some organization when boats dock.  The ship in the back must have been leaving before the rest.  



MEK said:


> Lunch looks yummy.



It was so good.  Those steak fries are hands down the best I've ever had  



MEK said:


> The movie sound funs.  I love Wicked, too.  How can you NOT compare?  Really?



I kept saying to myself 'that's not what happened, what's going on here?'  I thought the Wicked books were just marvelous.  I have yet to see the play but would really like to.  



MEK said:


> Rainforest room at night - perfect!



It was a little slice of heaven


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 4: Pirate Night at the Enchanted Garden

All of our tablemates were present and accounted for this evening.  We had a great meal even though there was some tension with our servers, more to come on that shortly.  

Mom and I both started off with the pineapple appetizer





Fitz, our head server, was dressed to the nines





For entrees mom and I both had the seafood pasta but no seafood.  It seems like we’re getting the same choices each time for Pirate Night.  It was delicious as it’s been in the past.  Part of me would be fine skipping Pirate Night dinner because of the menu but then again I love seeing everybody dressed up.  





I happened to see a new item on the menu under the lighter fare options.  It was a rib salad described as having corn, cabbage, carrots, and romaine lettuce with a baked bean dressing.  Well true to form I asked Martin if I could modify it a bit and leave off the ribs and dressing.  I really don’t like beans so when it was described as having a baked bean dressing I didn’t think there would be a problem if the dressing was left off, but here’s what arrived.  





It was not good.  I started spooning off the beans and when Karen saw me she said she’d bring me another one without beans.  I hate wasting food and had to literally argue with her that I could do it myself.  She was not happy.  I tried to eat as much as I could but ended up giving up because everyone else had finished eating. 

At some point during dinner someone brought up that the Daily Navigator said the fireworks would start at 10:30.  That was all good, we had plenty of time to finish dinner and get good spots for the fireworks.  Well then we overheard the waiter at the next table over tell his guests that the fireworks started at 10:15.  That had our tablemates in a bit of a panic.  They were worried they’d miss getting good spots and decided to skip dessert.  I had told them about the dessert party that evening so they would get some desserts after the fireworks.  After they had left Martin came over and saw that they were gone.  Poor Martin, he must have low self esteem or something because he immediately asked if they complained and if he had done something wrong.  Mom and I tried to assure him everything was fine but he was beside himself.  

Of course we stayed for dessert, we knew there was plenty of time to find good seats and do not like missing dessert even if there were plenty to be had later on.  

Mom had a Mickey bar





And I had a fruit crumble covered in icecream which turned out to be very good





We said our goodbyes to Martin and Karen and headed up to find spots for the show.  Of course the time on the Navigator was the correct one, the show hadn’t even started when we got up there which was around 10:15.  





The show was fun as usual, there’s dancing and pirates and fighting.  





Mom left me for a little bit to go see the fireworks from the deck above.  I saw the fireworks perfectly well from the windows.  After the fireworks they had the dance party which is always lots of fun.  This time the CMs mingles with the crowd so I couldn’t see how to do the dance moves, I still tried to follow along. 





The DJ was supposed to be a well known guy but I wasn’t very impressed.  





I saw Clayton in his fantastic get up so I raced over to grab a photo





We stayed out for a little longer and then headed to the dessert buffet around 11:15, we still had some room to squeeze some goodies in!  

I got pictures of everything 

































These were crepes





and these were toppings for crepes and/or icecream.  I didn't get a picture of the icecream because it was covered. 













Loved these





We made some nachos and took them down to the room.  We think this blanket animal was a turtle.  Mom had missed the ending of Bedknobs and Broomsticks when we watched it earlier so we finished that while eating out nachos.  They were scrumptious.  





Tomorrow: Exploring Puerto Rico with mom as our tour guide.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I do exactly the same thing. Although I haven't heard about wands to rent, have I been missing something helpful?



I've had them at a few special exhibits.  They are listening devices that are activated when you get near something that has a narrative.  I think they are proximity based.  Back in the dark ages, they had cassette recorders that you could carry on a shoulder strap and push play when you got to the thing it described.  I think the last time we got something, they were little tiny computers, you punched in the code at the exhibit and it played the narrative.



Pinkocto said:


> We talked a little about where we wanted to eat, either the Royal Court or Cabanas.  We stopped at the Royal Court to see the menu and even though a few items sounded delicious I knew we would both leave hungry because there wasnt enough to appeal to us.  So we headed up to Cabanas where we knew they would have quite a spread.



We did the same thing on our last trip!  The buffet is usually a good choice, since it's almost unlimited.



Pinkocto said:


> I kept saying to myself 'that's not what happened, what's going on here?'  I thought the Wicked books were just marvelous.  I have yet to see the play but would really like to.



You definitely need to see the musical, it is a hoot!

Nice update, and loved the shots of your verandah!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I've had them at a few special exhibits.  They are listening devices that are activated when you get near something that has a narrative.  I think they are proximity based.  Back in the dark ages, they had cassette recorders that you could carry on a shoulder strap and push play when you got to the thing it described.  I think the last time we got something, they were little tiny computers, you punched in the code at the exhibit and it played the narrative.



I'll have to remember this. I've heard about them for outside tours but never inside museums. I can picture the old tape players, not sure if I saw them in a movie or when I was younger though. 




franandaj said:


> We did the same thing on our last trip!  The buffet is usually a good choice, since it's almost unlimited.



You really can't beat the choices at the buffet. There was a really delicious sounding bruschetta and some desserts at the Royal Court but I knew we'd still be hungry if we dined there. 



franandaj said:


> You definitely need to see the musical, it is a hoot!



It was here in Baltimore last Fall and I had every intention of buying tickets but then time slipped away from me. It's definitely on my list of things to do. 




franandaj said:


> Nice update, and loved the shots of your verandah!



Thanks


----------



## Pinkocto

FYI for anyone who's interested. The sugar mill was built between 1720-1730. It was called the Annaberg Sugar Mill.


----------



## dgbg100106

You must see Wicked!  I saw it at the hippadrome and the Kennedy center....  Ok Pam you have to do this...


The pictures all look wonderful, and you had a lot of fun... Sorry dinner was not your liking, that is always hard.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dinner looked nice. I think I actually would have loved the salad, but then I love all kinds of beans. However, there is no pirate night on our back to back cruise. We have known for a while that their would be no Pirate Night on the Alaska cruises, but it has now been announced that their would be the Pixar Pals party that they are introducing for the Alaska cruises will already take place on the Repositioning cruise. The buffet looked amazing.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> You must see Wicked!  I saw it at the hippadrome and the Kennedy center....  Ok Pam you have to do this...



It's been on my list for a while, I can't believe I missed it last year. The only thing I can think is that work must have been crazy and I was stressed. 



dgbg100106 said:


> The pictures all look wonderful, and you had a lot of fun... Sorry dinner was not your liking, that is always hard.



Everything but the salad was delicious. It was still a good meal. Pirate Night is always fun


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Dinner looked nice. I think I actually would have loved the salad, but then I love all kinds of beans. However, there is no pirate night on our back to back cruise. We have known for a while that their would be no Pirate Night on the Alaska cruises, but it has now been announced that their would be the Pixar Pals party that they are introducing for the Alaska cruises will already take place on the Repositioning cruise. The buffet looked amazing.
> 
> Corinna



I just heard about the change to Pixar Pals, I hope they do it justice. I'm sure they will. That's right, there will be a different menu as well, I didn't think about that. 

I couldn't get over how big the turkey legs were.


----------



## franandaj

I keep missing your updates! Dinner looks OK, I like that we go to Palo on pirate night. Sorry you had an issue with the beans. Those carved fruits on the buffet were neat.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I keep missing your updates! Dinner looks OK, I like that we go to Palo on pirate night. Sorry you had an issue with the beans. Those carved fruits on the buffet were neat.



I'm hoping we might start doing the same thing, having the same thing is getting a little boring. 

I like all the carved fruits, I think they are so creative.


----------



## papertraveller

Fun fact about the yachts at St. Thomas. I spent a lot of time gazing out at them that afternoon (and even in the morning, when I saw you guys heading off on your excursion).

Then a few weeks after we got home I was reading a piece in Vanity Fair about the daughter of Larry Ellison, the CEO of Oracle. In establishing her pedigree, it said that he was once the owner of the world's biggest yacht -- the Rising Sun, which was right docked beside the Fantasy at Havensight. So wondering just who owns it now, I consulted trusty Mr. Google and it turns out the yacht is now owned by David Geffen.

Didn't see anyone but people swabbing the decks when I was watching, though!


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry, I'm just catching up. The nice weather all weekend prompted us to play outside. Oh how I love summer.

Great update.  The food looks good but the bean salad looks funky. I'm dying to order a Mickey bar.  Its the little things. Fritz looks great as does your mom with her scarf. Pirate night sounds like a total blast.


----------



## Leshaface

Just got caught up.

I'm embarrassed to say that i've never seen Wicked, but have heard AMAZING things about it.  I haven't seen Oz yet either, but i'm looking forward to seeing it when it comes out on Bluray.  I love that you guys always find time to watch movies, or at least put them on in the background for noise.  

Okay.  Your entree at dinner.  Yuck.  I don't even understand why they would even make an entree like that.  So glad dessert made up for it and that you weren't late for the fireworks!


----------



## eandesmom

subbing in and will try to get caught up


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 5: San Juan Puerto Rico

We did not have an official excursion planned for today but we did plan on exploring.  Mom had been here for vacation last year and was very excited to be my tour guide.  She had woken up around 6 and watched us dock and made some calls since the cell phones worked for the day.  I managed to wake up around 9 and we headed up to Cabanas for a quick breakfast shortly after. 

Looks like we had pretty much what we had previous days.  Everything was delicious as usual.

Moms plates









My plates









We headed down to the room to collect our things and then headed off the ship. Disembarkation was very easy with no lines; it appeared that all the crowds had gone before us.  It was probably 10:00 when we headed out and the ship was leaving at 4:30 so I was constantly checking the time. I didnt need to worry, we were back shortly before 2:00.  

Ive been to many places in the Caribbean and San Juan certainly was unique.  I loved all the architecture and colors they painted with.  I have tons of photos so hopefully it wont be picture overload.  Our mission for the day; explore the forts, so thats where we headed.  





















The first fort came into view





































There were quite a few people buying entry tickets but it didnt take very long.  It was $10 for the both of us for both forts. I thought that was really good. 

Exploring the first fort which is called San Cristobal










The ramp leads up to the first of the tunnels.  We decided to go to a lower portion first before heading into the tunnels.









There were iguanas everywhere sunning themselves





An observation post


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh how I would have loved to explore this tunnel!





We headed off to explore tunnels we were allowed in.  













This was in the prison cells.  You couldnt help but feel terrible sadness for the prisoners that had been held there. The room was so hot and cramped with only a small window.  





Then we were off to see the inner part of the fort. 













Some more tunnels but we decided not to explore them.  





We did go to the upper part though













Where a canon would have sat













We caught a view of the Fantasy 





This is the observation post that we saw from below.









Back downstairs, we had plenty more exploring to do. 





There was a little church 









Another way back up to where we were before






more to come, I need to upload more pictures


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> Fun fact about the yachts at St. Thomas. I spent a lot of time gazing out at them that afternoon (and even in the morning, when I saw you guys heading off on your excursion).
> 
> Then a few weeks after we got home I was reading a piece in Vanity Fair about the daughter of Larry Ellison, the CEO of Oracle. In establishing her pedigree, it said that he was once the owner of the world's biggest yacht -- the Rising Sun, which was right docked beside the Fantasy at Havensight. So wondering just who owns it now, I consulted trusty Mr. Google and it turns out the yacht is now owned by David Geffen.
> 
> Didn't see anyone but people swabbing the decks when I was watching, though!



Very cool!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Sorry, I'm just catching up. The nice weather all weekend prompted us to play outside. Oh how I love summer.
> 
> Great update.  The food looks good but the bean salad looks funky. I'm dying to order a Mickey bar.  Its the little things. Fritz looks great as does your mom with her scarf. Pirate night sounds like a total blast.



No worries, it'll be here whenever you have time.  Summer seems to finally be making an appeance for us, it has been downright cold and then hot and then cold again, but I think it's finally here to stay.  

Pirate night is great, all the CMs look so good in their costumes.  Mom is cute, she has fun getting in the spirit. I especially like the dance party at night   I totally understand, mom adores her Mickey bars!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Just got caught up.
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say that i've never seen Wicked, but have heard AMAZING things about it.  I haven't seen Oz yet either, but i'm looking forward to seeing it when it comes out on Bluray.  I love that you guys always find time to watch movies, or at least put them on in the background for noise.



I really enjoyed the books so I know I'd like the play.  I'll have to catch it whenever it comes back to town.  

I really don't think I would have known the movies were available on the TV except for you.  I found a tiny blurb about them in one of the navigators telling how to find them. It was great fun having so many to choose from.  



Leshaface said:


> Okay.  Your entree at dinner.  Yuck.  I don't even understand why they would even make an entree like that.  So glad dessert made up for it and that you weren't late for the fireworks!



It was bizarre.  Maybe it would have been better with the ribs if you're a rib eater.  I'm not but I love salads with corn so that's what made me order it.  There was only a sprinkle of corn though.  

Plenty of time to get to the fireworks, I felt bad for our tablemates because they seemed genuinely stressed they would miss them.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> subbing in and will try to get caught up




Welcome Cynthia!  Glad you came over   there are links on the first page.  

You're heading to Aulani really soon!


----------



## Pinkocto

Barracks





I would have loved to go up these stairs!  Why do they hide the coolest looking places?









A cistern









I took this picture of the flags, but you can also see the church on the left and the cistern on the right. 





I dont remember what this room was used. 













You can almost see the second fort far off in the distance.  I didnt realize we had to walk that far but was up for the task.  





We headed out of San Cristobal and made our way to El Morro.  You know by now that I took pictures along the way. 





These were right inside the gates and very steep looking.  









Looking back













Looking back again.  It was a very impressive structure. 

















Quite a few streets were made with these beautiful blue cobblestones.  They were originally ballasts in the bottoms of European merchant ships from the 1700s. 





I thought this tree against the sky was so pretty.





Ahhhh, our destination was getting closer





There was this fantastic looking cemetery but I didnt have the energy to walk down to see it.  





This was quite a long hike


----------



## Pinkocto

Getting closer





Looking back





Almost there





I was confused by this area because Im used to seeing moats around  castles, but I guess this is still a strategic area to have around the gates. 













Right inside the entry way





This is much smaller than the first fort but still fascinating









After all the walking we had already done I was not up to walking down there.  





It didnt appear to be fascinating enough to warrant hiking back up









This was too cool





And these were various items to use with the canon









Storage room of some kind





Now these stairs I would go down, just to see where they led. But alas they were locked off. 





At some point we stopped in and watched the historical video.  It was very interesting and gave us a few minutes off our tired feet.  Then we headed to the upper portion of this fort. 





















Just to show you how big the canon balls were


----------



## Pinkocto

This is where we came up from

























































And with that we were exhausted and ready to head back to the ship.  As we were walking back down the long long long entrance I remarked that Id love to have a snowball, and what would you believe was at the next street corner but a snowball cart!  We got three, one for each and one to share.  One lime, one tamarind/coconut, and one guava.  They were so good!

I started eating mine and mom quickly reminded me of a picture!





We thoroughly enjoyed our treats on the way back.  I missed a few beautiful pictures but at the time they were not as important as my snowball. 









Mom had seen this guy on her last trip and wanted to find him again.  I was amazed the birds didnt try to run away.  





















I was shooed away when they realized I wasnt going to pay to have my picture taken.  I probably would have if there hadnt been such a long line and my feet didnt hurt so bad.  

And with that our tour of San Juan with mom as an excellent tour guide was at an end.  It was a fantastic morning, and we had a lot of fun.  

We were back on the ship around 1:45 and first stopped in the Cove Café for some goodies.  The kiwi tarts werent anything special, but the cakes were magnificent.  We looked for them again but they were never there.  They were flourless and so rich!





We decided to head to the room and change into our bathing suits and since we had to walk through Cabanas to get to the room I grabbed some of my favorite steak fries to take with me.  





Mom read the Navigator while I enjoyed my fries.  We had the Magic Show at 6:15 but nothing interested us inbetween then so we had four hours to do what we wished.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Great pics!  Someday I will have to get there.


----------



## jenseib

The forts are so neat to see.  I love that kind of stuff too.
The area looks gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Great pics!  Someday I will have to get there.



Thank you  it is definitely a place worth visiting. Mom spent two weeks on Puerto Rico and a nearby island last year and can't wait to go back. They have some fantastic national forests, rainforests I think.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> The forts are so neat to see.  I love that kind of stuff too.
> The area looks gorgeous.



I just loved all the beautiful buildings we saw on the way, and the forts were so impressive.


----------



## Mom2m&k

Love your trip report! San Juan looks like it is just beautiful. I love all of the different colors of all the buildings. I think if I had to walk through Cabanas to get to my room I would be in serious trouble with those fries looking at me every time!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Mom2m&k said:


> Love your trip report!



Thank you so much 




Mom2m&k said:


> San Juan looks like it is just beautiful. I love all of the different colors of all the buildings.



It really was. I did too, they were so unique, I've never seen any city quite like it.



Mom2m&k said:


> I think if I had to walk through Cabanas to get to my room I would be in serious trouble with those fries looking at me every time!!



Oh those fries were so good! Just crispy enough on the outside and perfectly soft inside   luckily they're only open certain hours of the day so I wasn't able to grab something every time we passed through.


----------



## rentayenta

Fascinating update and so beautiful.  The water looks pretty rough. 

The fries look great. I'm praying I don't have to walk through any restaurant to get to our cabin. Room service will be enough temptation. I love room service.   I know I'm going to be eating 24/7.


----------



## dgbg100106

I love the points of the forts that right at the water and seeing how well they have maintained the history and not letting those get ruined after years in the water.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Fascinating update and so beautiful.  The water looks pretty rough.



Thank you  the water was really rough, the waves looked pretty dangerous.



rentayenta said:


> The fires look great. I'm partying I don't have to walk through any restaurant to get to our cabin. Room service will be enough temptation. I love room service.  The fries look great though. I know I'm going to be eating 24/7.



I have yet to do room service, but every time I read someone ordering it I think I must do that some day. There's the quick service counters available most of the waking hours so that's where we usually go when we get pekish. Fries are one of my downfalls and DCL makes them so good!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I love the points of the forts that right at the water and seeing how well they have maintained the history and not letting those get ruined after years in the water.



I agree, they seemed to be doing really well maintaining them.


----------



## rentayenta

Holy typos....that should have said praying and fries though I may do a little partying.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Holy typos....that should have said praying and fries though I may do a little partying.



 I got the fries but it made sense you were partying that you didn't have to walk through a restaurant


----------



## franandaj

The fort looks awesome, I'll have to remember that when choosing cruises in the future!  They really don't like it that we have our own cameras and don't want to pay to take pictures!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> The fort looks awesome, I'll have to remember that when choosing cruises in the future!



They were really cool and except for the stairs going to the lower parts they were totally wheelchair accessible. 



franandaj said:


> They really don't like it that we have our own cameras and don't want to pay to take pictures!



They sure don't! I didn't even think about it until they said something, I just wanted pictures of the beautiful birds  

Totally on another subject, your meat packing has inspired me to pack my blender and frozen fruits for my upcoming trip so I can have my breakfast smoothies while I'm there. Thank you for the tip


----------



## MEK

Pam - I have to apologize that I am always behind.

Your mom's pirate costume is adorable.  Love it!  Where's yours?  Pictures please.

I have to admit that I am a geek when it comes to exploring old forts.  Yes, they are pretty much all the same, but they are still so cool to see.  Those views of the ocean are just incredible.

Love your photography in the last two updates.  Just gorgeous scenery.


----------



## papertraveller

Looks like you had a great tour of the forts for a bargain price.

We took a Disney excursion of "Old and New San Juan" and it was the worst tour ever!  Among the new sites, we drove through the mall where the guide made a point to state that people will go to the mall early in the morning to get their exercise! He pointed out the Denny's and the Chili's. It was sad.

I had selected the tour particularly because I wanted to hear about the history. What we got was a diatribe from a former teacher who was still upset about the Spanish-American war! We did not see nearly as much as you did. Lesson learned!

By the time we were done at San Cristobal, the city was immobilized by protests by public service workers upset about a wage/pension freeze. We fought through crazy crowds of people to try and get a taste of Old San Juan (since that was the last part of the tour). 

We finally gave up and went back to the ship, where thankfully we found refuge in Satellite Falls. 

We wished we could have had a better taste of Puerto Rico, because I think that sometime I'd love to do what your mom did and spend some time on the island, enjoying the food, the music and the countryside. The tour has just become a joke in our family now.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - I have to apologize that I am always behind.



No apologies necessary! This will be here whenever you have time, no rush  



MEK said:


> Your mom's pirate costume is adorable.  Love it!  Where's yours?  Pictures please.



She loves getting into the spirit. I should have taken a close up of her necklace, it is an 'amber' encased scorpion. I'm a big bum in the costume department, I'm too lazy to pack anything. I was probably just wearing jeans and a tshirt. 



MEK said:


> I have to admit that I am a geek when it comes to exploring old forts.  Yes, they are pretty much all the same, but they are still so cool to see.  Those views of the ocean are just incredible.



I love exploring old places like that, I think they're so cool. It's humbling to think of the history that took place on the same ground I'm walking on hundreds of years later. 



MEK said:


> Love your photography in the last two updates.  Just gorgeous scenery.



Thank you so much


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> Looks like you had a great tour of the forts for a bargain price.
> 
> We took a Disney excursion of "Old and New San Juan" and it was the worst tour ever!  Among the new sites, we drove through the mall where the guide made a point to state that people will go to the mall early in the morning to get their exercise! He pointed out the Denny's and the Chili's. It was sad.
> 
> I had selected the tour particularly because I wanted to hear about the history. What we got was a diatribe from a former teacher who was still upset about the Spanish-American war! We did not see nearly as much as you did. Lesson learned!
> 
> By the time we were done at San Cristobal, the city was immobilized by protests by public service workers upset about a wage/pension freeze. We fought through crazy crowds of people to try and get a taste of Old San Juan (since that was the last part of the tour).
> 
> We finally gave up and went back to the ship, where thankfully we found refuge in Satellite Falls.
> 
> We wished we could have had a better taste of Puerto Rico, because I think that sometime I'd love to do what your mom did and spend some time on the island, enjoying the food, the music and the countryside. The tour has just become a joke in our family now.



Two of our tablemates were on the same excursion as you, and disliked it just as much. Im so sorry your day was less than stellar  We had such a lovely time going at our own pace and enjoying everything. Im sure we wouldnt have been quite so adventurous if mom didn't know where she was going.

If you ever do get back to Puerto Rico for a longer trip, mom has raved about Culebra. It is an island off the coast and the beaches and snorkeling were phenomenal. At one of the beaches she watched sea turtles galore munching on sea grass. She said it was amazing,


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us back on the ship after a magnificent morning on Puerto Rico.  We had gone back to the room to change into our bathing suits and eat the delicious fries I had picked up and then we headed off to take a spin on the Aquaduck.  We had done it a few times last year on the Dream but had yet to do it this trip.  When we first got back to the ship there was no wait, but by the time we got there it was a 20 minute wait.  Oh well, 101 Dalmatians was on the Funnel Vision and we chatted with a father/daughter duo that were currently on their 4th DCL cruise.  It was fun to chat with like minded folks.  The Aquaduck was as fun as we remembered but when we got off we were freezing!  They conveniently have a towel bin close by so we grabbed some and went in search of some sun.  We first went to the Quiet Cove but the sun was not hot enough to heat us up so decided to head into the Rainforest Room.  

In the Rainforest Room most of the heated tile loungers were being used but there was no one in the hot tubs so that’s where we relaxed.  Mom got too hot after a while and went to cool down in the showers.  When she came back we headed out.  She wanted to call her DBF before we lost cell reception again so she headed back to the room.  I stayed near the ice cream station and caught up in my journal.  I also called my dad to check in.  After having a nice conversation with him I made my way back to the room to watch us sail away from the verandah.  I was a little hungry so stopped and got a few pieces of pizza to take back with me.  





Mom wasn’t in the room when I got there so I just sat on the verandah and enjoyed my pizza.  I was just about to turn the cell phone to airplane mode and she called to let me know she was on Deck 12 where she could see the forts as we sailed away.  I completely missed taking photos, I had my feet propped up and was enjoying my pizza immensely.  Mom came and found me not too long after that and asked where she could get some food.  It was around 5:30 and the only place open was Flo’s V8 Café so she headed down there to find something.  I didn’t even think about room service.  She came back with a veggie burger and fries.  You have to ask for the veggie burgers, and they’ll make them fresh for you.  She really enjoys them.  





We sat and watched Toy Story 2 while mom ate her food, and then headed out to the show.  The evening’s entertainment was a magic show and it was a riot.  It wasn’t a very long show, only about 40 minutes but it was still fantastic.  He was going to do an adult show the next night at 11:00 in the theater.  Apparently the higher ups took the complaints seriously when people could not get into the ventriloquist’s show.  Since we had more than an hour before dinner we headed back to the room.  Mom started to complain about how tired she was and was worried she wouldn’t make it to dinner.  Well she had woken up 3 hours before me, and we had had a morning heavy with walking.  I was hoping she could take a quick nap and be good for dinner.  

I took these on the way to the room.  I was still trying to get a good picture of the carpet.  













Well when we got back to the room it was clear mom was not going to make it to dinner.  I had no idea how to turn down the couch for her so went in search of our stateroom host.  Luckily he was right around the corner and came in shortly.  She was so sleepy she laid down on my bed until he came in, big mistake!  She realized how comfortable my bed really was.  I mean, I tried not to tell her how much like a cloud it was, and how fantastic I slept in it.  People, this bed was heavely! Now, let me tell you this first, on every single trip she insists on taking the sofa bed, it’s not my doing at all, she sacrifices herself and refuses to hear anything on the matter. Claims she can sleep anywhere, even the rocky hard ground.  Who am I to fight this?  I am paying for these trips afterall.  I’ll admit I still feel guilty.  We’ll see what she does next cruise, because every time I offer her the bed first.  Back to dinner; I decided to go without her, I really liked our tablemates and didn’t want to miss any conversation.  As I was walking to the Royal Court I started thinking how ironic it would be if this would be the one meal everyone missed.  Thankfully my fears were unfounded and everyone else was at dinner.  We had a very fun time and I’m glad I didn’t miss it.  

I started with the smoked salmon appetizer.  It was really good, but there was just too much of it.  





Our assistant server, Karen, had been entertaining us with crayon puzzles the last couple nights.  





I had a ceasar salad, quite tasty. 





I had turbot as my main dish.  I didn’t care for the sauce that was around it so only ate the piece that wasn’t touching the sauce.  Both Karen and Martin wanted to bring me another dish without the sauce.  I had plenty to eat, there was no need to bring me another dish!  





I also ordered a baked potato as a side, so yummy. 





I ordered two desserts, the sugar free strawberries and cream which was pretty good





And the chocolate mousse, which was not the best





We chatted a little bit after dinner and then said our goodbyes.  I would miss them the next night while we were at Palo.  I had decided to ask mom if she’d like to cancel Palo and have dinner with our new friends.  During dinner Fitz had come by and I had asked him how much of the ship was under water.  He said below Deck 1 there are Decks A, B, & C.  I thought there would be more but was still fascinated.  We started talking about random things about the ship, each table in the dining rooms have 4 sets of linens.  He has worked for DCL for many years, he was a pleasure to chat with.  He also happened to mention that there was a galley tour the next day and that we should sign up for it.  All you had to do was sign up at Guest Services.  I had every intention of doing that after dinner but ended up completely forgetting.  I was going to go to the shops but couldn’t summon up the energy. I just headed up to the room after dinner.  I turned on Meet the Robinsons for some background noise while I caught up in the journal, mom was out cold.  The ship was rocking really bad that night, and I ended up going to sleep around 11:00.


----------



## dgbg100106

Yum, dinner looked amazing.


----------



## rentayenta

That pizza looks delicious. I love a thinner crust pizza. I hope the Wonder has pizza like that.

Dinner looks fantastic and I'm glad you didn't miss it. Nice to have fun table mates too I'm sure. 

I had to Google *turbot*.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Yum, dinner looked amazing.



Dinner was delicious! It was a menu we had not encountered before which was also a plus.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> That pizza looks delicious. I love a thinner crust pizza. I hope the Wonder has pizza like that.



I hadn't noticed it was thin crust until I got back to the room. Well the spinach/mushroom was the regular crust which is always good, but the cheese was super thin crust and was excellent! I wasn't as crazy about the pizza on the Wonder, it was a little thicker. I'm hoping they've since changed it because it doesn't make sense that they'd order different items for the different ships. 



rentayenta said:


> Dinner looks fantastic and I'm glad you didn't miss it. Nice to have fun table mates too I'm sure.



I'm so glad I didn't miss dinner, both the meal and company were wonderful  



rentayenta said:


> I had to Google *turbot*.



I do that all the time, I love how easy the Internet has made finding out info. I'm not sure if I had eaten it before that night but it was very delicious, and cooked perfectly. I really enjoy trying different fish dishes, since I don't cook fish at home.


----------



## jenseib

So which bed did you end up sleeping in this night?


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> So which bed did you end up sleeping in this night?



Thankfully she made it to her sofa bed before falling asleep


----------



## MEK

I'm glad you didn't bail on dinner even though your mom did.  

Does this mean she is going to want the bed on your next cruise?  

Dinner looks rdelish.  Yummy!

What a great day!  It's getting me very excited for my cruise!


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day!  That's too bad that your mom got so tired that she missed dinner.  Did she end up starving the next day?

Sorry that the ship was so rough....I've never had turbot, but from all I've heard it sound like something I would really like.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I'm glad you did bail on dinner even though your mom did.



It was a bit out of my comfort zone to go alone, but I'm so glad I did. Good food and good company, what more could you ask for 



MEK said:


> Does this mean she is going to want the bed on your next cruise?



That's exactly what I'm afraid of!  every trip I tell her she needs to get the bed since last time she took the sofa, we'll see if she accepts next time now that she knows how nice they are. 



MEK said:


> Dinner looks relish.  Yummy!



It was really delicious. And nice to try a new menu. 



MEK said:


> What a great day!  It's getting me very excited for my cruise!



You're going to love cruising!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day!  That's too bad that your mom got so tired that she missed dinner.  Did she end up starving the next day?



It was a great day. I think she just pushed herself after waking up so early along with all the walking we did. No, she wasn't hungry since she had eaten that veggie burger and fries right before 6:00. I think that made her decision to skip dinner easier since she wasn't hungry. She even slept in longer than me the next day, she was that tired. 



franandaj said:


> Sorry that the ship was so rough....I've never had turbot, but from all I've heard it sound like something I would really like.



The ship rocking at night is not bad, it lends itself to really nice sleep. 

The turbot was cooked to perfection, so good. I'd definitely get that dish again, just without the sauce.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody  I promise I haven't forgotten about this TR. the last couple weeks of work have been super stressful and this weekend I've been down at WDW at Jambo House in a 1BR for the first time. It has been a perfect trip, currently sitting by the pool waiting for the DME at 4:05. We mainly hit the waterparks this time, the last time I went to one was 24 years ago when Typhoon Lagoon opened. We have had a blast. 

An update will definitely be done soon


----------



## hstrickland

Good grief!!! I had no idea how far behind I was  Going back to read and look at all the fabulous pictures!!!!

Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 6: At Sea

I snoozed until about 7:50 and since mom was still asleep I decided to take all the clothes and go do laundry.  The one on Deck 10 was pretty close but it was occupied.  They very nicely have a map of where all the other laundries are, and the next closest one was on Deck 8 Aft.  I headed down there and it was empty which was perfect. It took me a little bit to figure out how to work them.  They have step by step instructions but it was still a little confusing. 





 I used both of the washing machines because I wasn’t sure how big a load they could handle. 









When I got back to the room mom was finally up.  She had slept for 13 hours. She asked me to get her a coffee while she woke up.  I could choose our breakfast destination if I got her coffee.  

I loved seeing the ship empty in the morning.  













We decided to go to the Royal Court for a sit down breakfast.  On our Wonder cruise we went to 3 out of 4 breakfasts at Tritons and we had yet to have a sit down breakfast except for Palo on this trip.  We were so close to Cabanas that was just the easier choice, and we could get as much as we wanted at the buffet. 

We stopped and put the laundry in the dryer before breakfast. We also stopped by Guest Services to sign up for the galley tour.  Unfortunately they only had 1 spot left and 6 people on the waitlist.  Mom was fine with me going alone, but I knew I would regret not having her there to see everything with me.  We’ll have to remember the galley tour for future cruises.  

We were sat in our same area as dinner; I got a few pictures I’d missed previously.  

Our dinner table





Another Aladdin mural









Our breakfast view





Our breakfast table





I started off with a bagel and cream cheese





Mom had some pastries





I also had a cinnamon roll





I had a mushroom and cheese omelet with a hash brown, it was so delicious!





Mom had a vegetable open faced omelet, she said it was the best one she’s had in her life!





Breakfast was absolutely delicious and a nice change from Cabanas.  A CM came around near the end of breakfast and asked us about our dining service team.  He said to be completely honest.  They like to hear feedback so they can be better.  So we were.  We really liked Martin and Karen, but Martin was quite sensitive and Karen was pretty controlling.  He said that’s he’s heard the same things from other people and Martin has been working on it.  

With breakfast complete we headed upstairs to grab the laundry.  I had asked mom how she felt about skipping Palo dinner that night so we could enjoy dinner with our tablemates.  She said it was completely my decision, she was fine either way.  She would be missing two dinners with them since she had skipped last night’s dinner.  I had until 2:00 to decide, so I mulled over it.  

We dropped off the laundry in the room and headed off to do the Mid Ship Detective Agency.  We had to wait a little bit for a family in front of us to check in so I took some photos.  They had just finished the Jack Jack Diaper Dash.  We watched this last year on the Dream and it was so cute.  In the right corner on top of the piano you can see that the winners get a Jack Jack.  I want one so bad!





Port Adventure desk





Mom checking us in. they give you a tutorial and then you have to ‘register’ a card that somehow tracks your progress throughout the ship.  There are three different mysteries you can choose from, we chose the Muppets and the Lost Show.





It was great fun, and took over an hour to complete.  We had to collect clues all over the ship.  They had this adorable Muppet door which had lots of clues on it. 





 After our successful mission we went to the room to relax for a little bit. We went through Cabanas as usual and they were serving lunch already.  The chef's dessert special of the day was a toffee cake and I had to get some.  They also had coconut pineapple icecream which I needed to have   both were delicious.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Good grief!!! I had no idea how far behind I was  Going back to read and look at all the fabulous pictures!!!!
> 
> Heather



No worries!  It sounds like you've been busy


----------



## MEK

I seriously made so many typos on my last post.    I went back to fix them.

So you were just in WDW again?  Pam, I can not even begin to keep up with you.  Denny and I are definitely hitting a WP next week.  The question is which one?  I think I'm leaning towards TL.

I am confused about how breakfast works on the ship.  You can either go buffet or go table service?  Does it matter which TS you go to?

Your omelets look relish.

Go mom for sleeping 13 hours!!!!!  

Palo?  Decisions.  Decisions.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I seriously made so many typos on my last post.    I went back to fix them.



Too funny, I can't remember if I noticed, no big deal 



MEK said:


> I
> So you were just in WDW again?  Pam, I can not even begin to keep up with you.  Denny and I are definitely hitting a WP next week.  The question is which one?  I think I'm leaning towards TL.



It was a quick four day trip. I had originally booked this trip for next weekend at BCV but was denied the time at work. Our trips would have overlapped which I was super excited about. The waterparks were so much fun! We both agreed we liked TL better because of the theming and rides and awesome wave pool but BB was great fun as well. The lazy river at BB is longer. Do both, it's going to be hot enough. We were happy campers at the waterparks. We braved HS one morning and it was so hot we couldn't stand it. 



MEK said:


> I
> I am confused about how breakfast works on the ship.  You can either go buffet or go table service?  Does it matter which TS you go to?



They only have one table service for breakfast which will be the Royal Palace on the Dream. You can go to Cabanas or the Enchanted Garden for a buffet. You can do whatever you want, they're all included in your cruise price. They do have certain hours and Royal Palace usually closes at 9:30. They will post the hours on the daily navigator. 



MEK said:


> Your omelets look relish.



They were scrumptious! Perfectly done. 



MEK said:


> Go mom for sleeping 13 hours!!!!!



She needed it, I had no idea she was so tired. 



MEK said:


> Palo?  Decisions.  Decisions.



Do it. You guys love good food and Palo delivers. It's only $20 more each person plus tip, and you can order as many dishes as you want. The main dining rooms can be noisy, Palo is a sweet retreat. Especially since you're celebrating Denny's birthday, that would be perfect. If you want even fancier Remy looks amazing. It's compared to V & As and $75 each. Six course meal and at least three hours, a dining event.


----------



## rentayenta

The toffee and ice cream both look YUM! Glad your mom was feeling better and got a good nights rest. Breakfast looks good too especially your omelette. What's the difference between an open faced and regular omelette other than its not folded in half? Is it cooked more?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> The toffee and ice cream both look YUM! Glad your mom was feeling better and got a good nights rest. Breakfast looks good too especially your omelette. What's the difference between an open faced and regular omelette other than its not folded in half? Is it cooked more?



I'm confused by that myself. It didn't look like it had any cheese in it and I thought that's what an omelets all about. At least for me it is. She likes her eggs crispy so maybe that's why she liked it so much. The ice cream was out of this world delicious, so creamy and tropical at the same time. The cake needed to cool down and then it was pretty good.


----------



## hstrickland

Now I'm back up to speed Why oh why didn't we do the 7 day instead of the 5 day??!!! Your pictures are torture  (_you know I mean that in the best possible way _) We debated on the 7 day cruise but finally said no since it was the kid's first Disney cruise. Now that I've read your TR, I could kick myself. I love the pics of the forts!!! Awesome shots and what a beautiful day!! Our friends are leaving on the Fantasy in 2 weeks - I've referred her to your TR  Of course she'll just be reading not posting since she's not a Dis member like us. 

And because I'm soooooo behind on all things DisBoards, I had no idea you were at AKL!!?? How did you sneak that trip in?  

Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Now I'm back up to speed Why oh why didn't we do the 7 day instead of the 5 day??!!! Your pictures are torture  (_you know I mean that in the best possible way _) We debated on the 7 day cruise but finally said no since it was the kid's first Disney cruise. Now that I've read your TR, I could kick myself. I love the pics of the forts!!! Awesome shots and what a beautiful day!! Our friends are leaving on the Fantasy in 2 weeks - I've referred her to your TR  Of course she'll just be reading not posting since she's not a Dis member like us.
> 
> And because I'm soooooo behind on all things DisBoards, I had no idea you were at AKL!!?? How did you sneak that trip in?
> 
> Heather



You just need to plan another one now  We did a 5 day first as well and then did a 4 day. I'm happy just being on the ship  our next one in January will be another 5 night. 

The forts were fascinating, and mom loved being my tour guide 

Thanks for the referral  your friend is going to have a fabulous trip! 

I have a trip scheduled for every three months so I can keep my sanity. I am unhappy with my current job so have to get away even if its just for a long weekend. You were right about the waterparks, they were super clean. I still wore sandals though. We had so much fun!


----------



## kittymamma

Really enjoyed your report and wanted to ask about your excursion to St John. Did you find that the ferry or bus ride made you queasy ? We always take Bonine early in the day but don't want  to be miserable on the trip over and back.


----------



## Pinkocto

kittymamma said:


> Really enjoyed your report and wanted to ask about your excursion to St John. Did you find that the ferry or bus ride made you queasy ? We always take Bonine early in the day but don't want  to be miserable on the trip over and back.



Thanks so much  don't go anywhere yet, there's still a day and a half left of the cruise. 

Now that you mention it I'm surprised I didn't because I usually do get queasy on ferries. I had taken a 24 hour Dramamine the day before and we also sat upstairs which was open to the air. Mom didn't take anything and was not sick at all.


----------



## franandaj

Just enjoying following slong. Breakfast looked great.  I'm already missing a cruise.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm confused by that myself. It didn't look like it had any cheese in it and I thought that's what an omelets all about. At least for me it is. She likes her eggs crispy so maybe that's why she liked it so much. The ice cream was out of this world delicious, so creamy and tropical at the same time. The cake needed to cool down and then it was pretty good.





I like my omelets cooked through too, fluffy but not wet. Unless my eggs over easy and then they better be runny.  Makes no sense I know. 


I love tropical and creamy. Sounds perfect.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Just enjoying following slong. Breakfast looked great.  I'm already missing a cruise.



I'm in two minds about breakfast. I really enjoy the sit downs because I love being waited on, but I also really enjoy the buffet because I can get as much as I want. 

I know what you mean. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I like my omelets cooked through too, fluffy but not wet. Unless my eggs over easy and then they better be runny.  Makes no sense I know.
> 
> 
> I love tropical and creamy. Sounds perfect.



I don't think I've ever tried an over easy egg. They freighten me a little. 

I never saw that icecream again so it must have gone quick. It was so delicious.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Mmm, sticky toffee pudding!  I would have had that instead of lunch!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Mmm, sticky toffee pudding!  I would have had that instead of lunch!



I was still plenty full from breakfast, but it helped fill in the cracks


----------



## jenseib

I just love sea days. It's so fun to explore the ship and just do a bunch of nothing.  And eat and eat and eat!


----------



## rmcildw2m

I love EOS as well ,it is always the first place we eat on our first night there . There cobb salad is the best .


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> I just love sea days. It's so fun to explore the ship and just do a bunch of nothing.  And eat and eat and eat!



 we love sea days! We were surprised how much fun we had with the Mid Ship Dectective Agency, and we found places we hadn't seen before.


----------



## Pinkocto

rmcildw2m said:


> I love EOS as well ,it is always the first place we eat on our first night there . There cobb salad is the best .



I haven't tried any of the salads yet, the sandwiches are so delicious!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I don't think I've ever tried an over easy egg. They freighten me a little.
> 
> I never saw that icecream again so it must have gone quick. It was so delicious.






Try over easy with a little hashbrowns, all mushed together, with some Cholula. ​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Try over easy with a little hashbrowns, all mushed together, with some Cholula. ​



Mushed together   it's a rare thing for me to enjoy my food touching  Alison and I are kindred spirits. 

I will try to remember that if I'm feeling adventurous


----------



## Pinkocto

I've been talking about this already and I should put it on my own TR. While I was at the World this past weekend I got a call from my DVC guy inviting me to  the preview center at SSR because they have Grand Floridian villas built. Well of course mom and I went over there, I've been dreaming about adding points ever since they sent out the first email. I had all but given up on the idea because I figured the price per point would be astronomical, like $175 or something in that range. But they are starting at $145 and I had to jump on it.  I only bought 50 points, but that will allow me to go every third year at Christmas. Of course there's always the 7 month option but this will guarantee Christmas which is most important. I've already changed this December trip to VGF and there will definitely be a TR when that rolls around. 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> I've been talking about this already and I should put it on my own TR. While I was at the World this past weekend I got a call from my DVC guy inviting me to  the preview center at SSR because they have Grand Floridian villas built. Well of course mom and I went over there, I've been dreaming about adding points ever since they sent out the first email. I had all but given up on the idea because I figured the price per point would be astronomical, like $175 or something in that range. But they are starting at $145 and I had to jump on it.  I only bought 50 points, but that will allow me to go every third year at Christmas. Of course there's always the 7 month option but this will guarantee Christmas which is most important. I've already changed this December trip to VGF and there will definitely be a TR when that rolls around.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Congrats to you!


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us returning to the room to relax.  Mom went to read on the verandah while I caught up in the journal.  I had been contemplating what to do about Palo all morning and still had not decided.  The Captain was doing a signing at 2:15 which I wanted to go to but still had about an hour.  After catching up in the journal I put on Meet the Robinsons.  When it was almost time to head to the Captain’s signing I turned off the movie and decided to call Palo and cancel our reservation.  I checked with mom yet again to see if she was ok with that and she totally was.  They didn’t answer so I left a voicemail.  Then I headed down to meet the Captain.  On the way I passed by Animator’s Palate and saw the evening’s menu.  UH OH!  Seafood seafood seafood and meat.  Mom would have nothing to eat, and I mean nothing.  I immediately took out the wave phone and tried to call Palo but I had forgotten the number that quickly.  I figured I’d go up to Palo after meeting the Captain or stop by Guest Services to see if they could help.  

When I got to the store the Captain was nowhere to be seen.  I was a little early so figured he hadn’t shown up yet.  I quickly went to Guest Services to see if they could help me.  The wonderful Scott from Annapolis, which is very close to where I live, helped me call Palo.  Cecilia had just gotten my voicemail and had not given away our table.  Crisis averted!  I thanked Scott for his help and went off to meet the Captain.  The CMs saw me looking around and asked if they could help.  I told them I was there for the Captain’s signing and they said the signing was at 12:15 not 2:15.  How could I have read the Navigator so wrongly?  Ugh.  I asked where I could find him and they said I couldn’t, he was steering the ship, but if I saw him in the hallways I should tackle him for an autograph.  Of course that eased the stress of the moment. 

Back to the room via the icecream station where I picked up a small cone of vanilla/chocolate.  Delicious!  I found mom still on the verandah and told her about my adventures.  She laughed about the Palo story and was disappointed for me about the Captain.  We were both a little hungry so went out around 3:00 to get some food at Flo’s V8 Café.  I took some photos that I’d previously missed.  The area is so cutely themed I love it.  





Sorry for the glare on this one

























This is what mom decided on





This was a special of the day which was a sweet cream cheese pretzel.  So good!





We shared these





And these





We took our goodies back to the room where it had started raining





Mom had noticed I was watching Meet the Robinsons and wanted to watch it too so I started it from the beginning.  When we were finished with the movie it was perfect timing to go see Brave in the Buena Vista Theater.  We had seen it in the theaters when it first came out but really loved it so happily went to see it again.  A bonus is that it was in 3D.  If you’ve never seen it it’s a really heartwarming movie with a fantastic story.  Our Palo dinner was at 8:00 so we headed back to the room to get ready.  

I took a few pictures that I don’t think I’d taken before.  The atrium is really breathtaking.  





I don’t think I’d taken a photo of this beauty yet…  





Entrance to the art gallery.  I like this much better than on the classic ships, it’s a designated room to the gorgeous art. 





Another beautiful carpet, how could I not take a photo









Vista Café seating





Mom loved this artwork.  Neither of us knew where it could be from though.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Congrats to you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## MEK

Pam - that's awesome news.  I don't blame you for adding on!  I wish I could.  But all I can hope for is that someday I get to stay there.  Even if its just for a night.  

Now - back to your TR.  That has got to be the biggest cream cheese pretzel EVER!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm so happy for you and your add on.  I swear my iPad just autocorrect to addonitis.  Your plan for every third Christmas is a good one but want to bet its every other?  

That pretzel is huge and there you go with that delicious looking pizza. Love me some thinner crust pizza. 

I agree, the fixtures and carpets are gorgeous.  I know I'll be taking photos of everything.  I'll be a total scene. Maybe Joshua and I should have a dinner table to ourselves.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - that's awesome news.  I don't blame you for adding on!  I wish I could.  But all I can hope for is that someday I get to stay there.  Even if its just for a night.



Thanks so much Mary Ellen! I was thinking the points would be a lot more per night but they're not too bad, along the lines of BLT. I think this will be it for the adding on. Unless of course I can't resist the next one they build 



MEK said:


> Now - back to your TR.  That has got to be the biggest cream cheese pretzel EVER!



It was HUGE! I thought it was a regular pretzel because of the size but then I tore a piece off and there was sweet delicious goodness inside. And they were freshly made, so perfect!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm so happy for you and your add on.



Thanks so much Jenny! I figured I better say something over here since I kept chatting with you  



rentayenta said:


> I swear my iPad just autocorrect to addonitis.



That's too funny, I love it! 



rentayenta said:


> Your plan for every third Christmas is a good one but want to be its every other?



I know, I'm not sure how it will go. I can do 4 nights every other year or 7 nights every three years. So far the December trip has only been a four night trip so I'll just play it by ear  




rentayenta said:


> That pretzel is huge and there you go with that delicious looking pizza. Love me some thinner crust pizza.



Everything was so yummy! I had never seen the pretzel before but I think they do some kind of special every day. 



rentayenta said:


> I agree, the fixtures and carpets are gorgeous.  I know I'll be taking photos of everything.  I'll be a total scene. Maybe Joshua and I should have a dinner table to ourselves.



You won't be able to help it, everything is so gorgeous! Everybody else does the same thing, you won't bother then by taking pictures!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I've been talking about this already and I should put it on my own TR. While I was at the World this past weekend I got a call from my DVC guy inviting me to  the preview center at SSR because they have Grand Floridian villas built. Well of course mom and I went over there, I've been dreaming about adding points ever since they sent out the first email. I had all but given up on the idea because I figured the price per point would be astronomical, like $175 or something in that range. But they are starting at $145 and I had to jump on it.  I only bought 50 points, but that will allow me to go every third year at Christmas. Of course there's always the 7 month option but this will guarantee Christmas which is most important. I've already changed this December trip to VGF and there will definitely be a TR when that rolls around.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Very cool, congratulations...


----------



## eandesmom

oh my goodness, I'm only about 1/3 of the way caught up but better post as it will take me a bit to get through the rest!

I agree about the VWL rooms, they are warm and inviting, for some reason I don't think they photograph well!  Mary Ellen and I had one of those HA rooms, the bathroom was huge...but odd.

Someday I would like to do the walk over to the Fort.

Very strange that they took away the veggie sandwich, not to mention uncool!

Ann at Senses sounds a bit annoying and pushy, glad you were able to get what you want and how fun to sail away while in the hottub.

I didn't like the walking through Cabanas issue either, bad design choice on both the Dream and the Fantasy with that one, it also forces traffic through the "adult only" pool area which kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Mushed together   it's a rare thing for me to enjoy my food touching  Alison and I are kindred spirits.
> 
> I will try to remember that if I'm feeling adventurous



Eggs over easy are one thing that I like to sop up the gooeyness of the eggs with my toast.  I also put chunks of my bacon on with the egg whites.  But I DON'T like the egg yolks to touch my hash browns!    That's the only way I like to eat the yolks, either that or scrambled easy.  When we have hard boiled eggs on a salad, I cut the white ends up for me and give the cooked yolks to Fran.



Pinkocto said:


> I've been talking about this already and I should put it on my own TR. While I was at the World this past weekend I got a call from my DVC guy inviting me to  the preview center at SSR because they have Grand Floridian villas built. Well of course mom and I went over there, I've been dreaming about adding points ever since they sent out the first email. I had all but given up on the idea because I figured the price per point would be astronomical, like $175 or something in that range. But they are starting at $145 and I had to jump on it.  I only bought 50 points, but that will allow me to go every third year at Christmas. Of course there's always the 7 month option but this will guarantee Christmas which is most important. I've already changed this December trip to VGF and there will definitely be a TR when that rolls around.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



That's awesome news.  I can't do any more add ons, so I'll have to hope that I can get in at 7 months. We don't travel at peak times of the year, so hopefully that will work out for us.  I'll be happy to read your TR about the GF.  I've stayed there twice before on cash.  It was our last trip there that caused Fran to look into DVC.  I think our accommodations on that trip came to 1/3 of the cost of our 1st DVC contract.  

Sorry you missed the Captain's signing.  Thanks for showing the various options at Flo's.  It seems that they have similar offerings as they do on the classic ships, just with different names and more centrally located.



Pinkocto said:


> We took our goodies back to the room where it had started raining



This sentence cracked me up.  I hope your room steward was able to mop up the mess the rain made!


----------



## Pinkocto

We headed up to Palo around 8:00.  Cecilia was at the podium and I thanked her profusely for helping to save the evening.  Our table wasn’t quite ready so were escorted into Meridian which is a bar in between Palo and Remy.  My pictures turned out terribly so I’m not going to bother posting them.  We hadn’t been there long when Predrag came to escort us to our table.  I loved that we had the same waiter we had at brunch.  He gave us two options of where to sit and we chose the same table we had at brunch.  





We were both quite happy that this is where the evening led. I would have been totally happy spending the evening with our tablemates, but Palo makes for an extra special evening.  





I am so upset some of these pictures are blurry.  They looked perfect on the camera when I took them.  I apologize for the blurriness.  

The antipasto platter, this time we remembered to ask him not to put the peppers on. Neither of us likes peppers and I try not to waste. 





Fresh bread and crispy things.





Mom started with the mushroom polenta.  She says it’s absolutely amazing. 





And the tomato/mozzarella salad, the mozzarella is hiding underneath the tomatoes. 





I had a raddichio salad, it was very tasty. 





Then we were given a palate cleanser of lemon sorbet. I would be happy having a bowl of this for dessert it is so yummy.





For my entrée I had the tuna.  It was AMAZING!  So perfectly cooked and seasoned to perfection!





Mom had the mushroom risotto; she loved it just as much as on the Wonder. 






She also had a small order of the gnocchi, which she also loved.  I had an order as well and I have decided I don’t care for gorgonzola sauce; it is just too strong for me.  The gnocchi’s themselves are fantastic, so Predrag suggested I ask for a different sauce next time





Predrag let us digest for a while and then brought us our dessert.  We both decided on a chocolate soufflé.  I could only eat half of mine, mom was happy to help me finish it.  





Predrag also brought us his favorite dessert, some kind of panna cotta with strawberry sorbet.  The sorbet was very delicious but neither of us was crazy for the panna cotta.  





We were given a sparkling apple/pear juice before leaving.  I enjoyed the frozen one they served on the Wonder more though.  





After we were thoroughly happy it was time to settle up the bill and leave.  Another server offered to take a picture of us with Predrag.  





I took a few pictures of the restaurant as we were leaving, it’s a beautiful restaurant.









We had an absolutely magnificent meal except for a nearby table that argued for most of the evening.  It appeared to be a brother and sister who were arguing about child raising.  Palo is not the place for arguments.  

We got back to the room around 10:30 and put on Toy Story 2 again.  The TV’s save your place on movies you’ve been watching which is great. We weren't up to going down to the adult magic show at 11:00 so just called it a night.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Very cool, congratulations...



Thank you Brandi!


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> oh my goodness, I'm only about 1/3 of the way caught up but better post as it will take me a bit to get through the rest!



Hi Cynthia!  no rush   I'm thoroughly enjoying your Aulani TR!  



eandesmom said:


> I agree about the VWL rooms, they are warm and inviting, for some reason I don't think they photograph well!  Mary Ellen and I had one of those HA rooms, the bathroom was huge...but odd.



They have a totally different feel than what they look like in photos.  I was very happily surprised.  Mom has dubbed WL her second favorite resort after AKL, she totally fell in love with the place.  



eandesmom said:


> Someday I would like to do the walk over to the Fort.



It wasn't that long of a walk at all, and I loved seeing the horses.  I'll definitely go back to enjoy the atmosphere on a future trip.  I almost didn't feel like I was in Florida anymore.  



eandesmom said:


> Very strange that they took away the veggie sandwich, not to mention uncool!



I'm still mad about this, that sandwhich was so delicious!  



eandesmom said:


> Ann at Senses sounds a bit annoying and pushy, glad you were able to get what you want and how fun to sail away while in the hottub.



I think some of the CMs aren't used to the guests knowing what they want.  I didn't need a sales pitch, I wanted to book my massage!  I'll have to remember that sail away spot, it was perfect  



eandesmom said:


> I didn't like the walking through Cabanas issue either, bad design choice on both the Dream and the Fantasy with that one, it also forces traffic through the "adult only" pool area which kind of defeats the purpose.



As much time as they spent designing these ships you'd think they'd have noticed that it would be a bad idea to put the elevators behind the adult pool.  That one bothers me much more than going through Cabanas which annoyed me plenty.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Eggs over easy are one thing that I like to sop up the gooeyness of the eggs with my toast.  I also put chunks of my bacon on with the egg whites.  But I DON'T like the egg yolks to touch my hash browns!    That's the only way I like to eat the yolks, either that or scrambled easy.  When we have hard boiled eggs on a salad, I cut the white ends up for me and give the cooked yolks to Fran.



The look of runny eggs makes me uncomfortable, I have no idea why, it's a silly aversion.  One of these days I need to try them.  I really like most other kinds of eggs.  This reminds me of the scene in Runaway Bride where Julia Roberts is trying to figure out what kinds of eggs she likes  




franandaj said:


> That's awesome news.  I can't do any more add ons, so I'll have to hope that I can get in at 7 months. We don't travel at peak times of the year, so hopefully that will work out for us.  I'll be happy to read your TR about the GF.



Thank you   I think this will be it for me, hopefully!  We don't usually go during peak times either, but there's only 128 units and I really wanted to have a lock on Christmas time.  I'll be curious to see how popular it is.  I will definitely be doing a TR, I'm already thinking about which restaurants I can finally try now that the commute won't be an issue.



franandaj said:


> I've stayed there twice before on cash.  It was our last trip there that caused Fran to look into DVC.  I think our accommodations on that trip came to 1/3 of the cost of our 1st DVC contract.



That's exactly why I haven't been able to stay there yet, it's amazing how much they charge per night at the GF.  




franandaj said:


> Sorry you missed the Captain's signing.  Thanks for showing the various options at Flo's.  It seems that they have similar offerings as they do on the classic ships, just with different names and more centrally located.



I don't have a lot of blond moments, but I think that definitely qualified.  

Very similar offerings, but I much prefer the location of Flo's than how they are on the Classic ships.  




franandaj said:


> This sentence cracked me up.  I hope your room steward was able to mop up the mess the rain made!



  Now you've got me thinking about Jumanji.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Eggs over easy are one thing that I like to sop up the gooeyness of the eggs with my toast.  I also put chunks of my bacon on with the egg whites.  But I DON'T like the egg yolks to touch my hash browns!    That's the only way I like to eat the yolks, either that or scrambled easy.  When we have hard boiled eggs on a salad, I cut the white ends up for me and give the cooked yolks to Fran.




How do you keep the runny yolks from touching your hashbrowns?  I'm afraid to check my cholesterol because I know I'll have to give up eggs.  I love the yolks; soft, hard, it doesn't matter. 




Pam, that is such a cute pic of you and your mama.  Dinner looks wonderful. 

My unexplainable aversion to Anne hathaway mimics yours to runny eggs.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody  for anyone who's interested I've started a TR for last weekend's trip.  It was just too fun not to write about.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3123820

Hopefully I'll be able to keep up with both of them.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Pam, that is such a cute pic of you and your mama.  Dinner looks wonderful.



Thank you  It was a fabulous evening, we were both so glad it worked out the way it did.  



rentayenta said:


> My unexplainable aversion to Anne hathaway mimics yours to runny eggs.



  there are just some things in this world...


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am back from my trip and all caught up. San Juan and those ports look amazing. I am glad that you managed to get the Palo issue resolved, but what a shame that you missed the captain's signing. Congratulations on adding on the Grand Floridian points.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am back from my trip and all caught up.



I know I've already said this but welcome back!   



dolphingirl47 said:


> San Juan and those ports look amazing.



San Juan was great, I love exploring places like that.  Mom was really pleased she could be my tour guide for the day.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you managed to get the Palo issue resolved, but what a shame that you missed the captain's signing.



I was being pretty fickle about Palo, but I'm glad things worked out the way they did, we had a great meal.  I can't believe I was so off with the time.  I WILL meet the next Captain we sail with.  




dolphingirl47 said:


> Congratulations on adding on the Grand Floridian points.  Corinna



Thank you so much!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  It was a fabulous evening, we were both so glad it worked out the way it did.
> 
> 
> 
> there are just some things in this world...






There is just something about her that drives me bonkers. Still haven't seen Les Mis because I'm afraid I'll self harm having to stare at her with those jacked up teeth for 2 hours.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> There is just something about her that drives me bonkers. Still haven't seen Les Mis because I'm afraid I'll self harm having to stare at her with those jacked up teeth for 2 hours.



 She's not in the movie very long, only the beginning and then the very end. I didn't care for it though, so will say you're not missing much. But then again I don't like the story, it's too negative for me.


----------



## Pinkocto

Last day of the cruise: Castaway Cay

We had parasailing booked at 10:00.  It was very windy so we both thought theyd cancel it.  Mom had woken up around 6:00 and started packing and also went up to Cabanas to have breakfast.  I managed to drag myself out of bed and we headed off the ship around 9:45.  They hadnt cleared anyone to leave the ship yet so we had to wait like sardines in the hallways.  





We both kept thinking theyd cancel because of the wind and I wish they had.  Last year our parasailing adventure was amazing, this time not so much.  Mom still enjoyed her ride immensely but I was a bit scared with the wind tossing me a little bit.  I was holding on for dear life!  





















Soon enough my terrifying ride was over.  I could tell they were going to dunk me so I yelled that I didnt want to get wet.  Mom thought for sure I would so told them to.  The water was too cold.  

















Looks like I got a water spot on the lens, sorry. 









Since I hadnt eaten breakfast my main thought was of food.  We made our way to Serenity Bay to grab some lunch.  





We caught the tram.  You can walk, we did that the first trip, but it takes a while and uses up precious time. 









To get to SB you have to change trams, we were waiting for the next one. 





We both love CC, it was so nice to be back.





Almost there!


----------



## jenseib

Ugh. I am really feeling homesick for a Disney cruise ship today.  I think I need to be at CC right now.


----------



## dgbg100106

So much fun....  Glad you had a good time


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> Ugh. I am really feeling homesick for a Disney cruise ship today.  I think I need to be at CC right now.



I wish I was there myself!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> So much fun....  Glad you had a good time



My ride was a bit scary, but thankfully mom still enjoyed hers. We're going to try jetskis next time.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a shame that the parasailing was not as magical this time round. Jetskis- just thinking about them makes me shiver. When  I tried them at Castaway Cay n 2008, I got a very intimate look at the Flying Dutchman.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that the parasailing was not as magical this time round. Jetskis- just thinking about them makes me shiver. When  I tried them at Castaway Cay n 2008, I got a very intimate look at the Flying Dutchman.
> 
> Corinna



 I read that TR, I didn't remember you got that close! 

My dad got us jetskis when we were kids but that was after my parents separated so mom has never been on one. I'm anticipating she'll be scared going fast but she still wants to try them.

It'll be a while before I try parasailing again. There's just no guarantee of the weather.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I read that TR, I didn't remember you got that close!
> 
> My dad got us jetskis when we were kids but that was after my parents separated so mom has never been on one. I'm anticipating she'll be scared going fast but she still wants to try them.
> 
> It'll be a while before I try parasailing again. There's just no guarantee of the weather.



I have been on jetski's for years... All out in the bay...  Lots of fun!


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us heading to Serenity Bay for lunch.  I had been looking forward to an exact replica of a sandwich I had in January but I was not in luck.  They didnt have the same bread or dressing.  It was ok, I still had a very delicious lunch.  





I started with this





And made this





Mom had a veggie burger





And let a cookie warm up in the sun





We also had some fruit





then I went up to get pictures of everything.  I had forgotten pictures of all the meat offerings last time so I got pictures of everything.  













I should have gone back to get a picture when they replenished the ribs, sorry

















































Lots of sauces to choose from


----------



## Pinkocto

I got a piece of mahi mahi which was very delicious





Part of the seating area





And went back for some dessert






With our bellies happy we headed out to sit on the beach.  










The Castaway Air Bar





It looked gorgeous but it was WINDY!









A few people had braved the water





And then who did we see down the beach, Captain Jack!









Im not sure if you can rent these cabanas or if theyre just for massages





Since it was so windy we decided to head to the family beaches to do some exploring.  We watched some pelicans for a few minutes





And then headed out


----------



## dgbg100106

The mahi mahi and the beach look very appetizing..


----------



## rentayenta

CC looks amazing. I love the photos. Does the family beach serve the same food as Serenity Bay? 

Was that mango? Mango is my all time favorite fruit. 

And Captain Jack? Awesome!! Does CC always have characters? I'm dying this looks so fun!


----------



## eandesmom

I am finally all caught up!

Random thoughts in no particular order

 at your room steward flunking towel animal school

San Juan looks lovely, I am so excited to go there!  love the fort tours

Your trip is very windy so far, really nice that you had the rain forest room pass and heated loungers  

I would NOT like para sailing in that wind

So much yummy food I lost count but your mom had my favorite brunch entree, the florentine, YUM!

LOVE that carpet.  Love it!  Just the carpet pictures have me dying to go on the Fantasy.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> The mahi mahi and the beach look very appetizing..



I can't wait to get back there


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> CC looks amazing. I love the photos. Does the family beach serve the same food as Serenity Bay?



Mostly the same food at the family beach. The one time we went there I forgot to take photos. I don't think there were as many options though. 



rentayenta said:


> Was that mango? Mango is my all time favorite fruit.



It was and it was perfectly ripe. If there's not any at the family beach you can just catch the tram over and get some. I can't for the life of me remember the fruit they had at the family beach. 



rentayenta said:


> And Captain Jack? Awesome!! Does CC always have characters? I'm dying this looks so fun!



Yep, always  you guys are going to love it!!! Just like on the ship, they have the time and place where the characters will be on the island. It will be posted on the daily navigator.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> I am finally all caught up!
> 
> Random thoughts in no particular order





eandesmom said:


> at your room steward flunking towel animal school



 I know, it was pretty funny. 



eandesmom said:


> San Juan looks lovely, I am so excited to go there!  love the fort tours



It was a beautiful city, we had a great day exploring. When are you going? Did I miss a trip you have planned? 



eandesmom said:


> Your trip is very windy so far, really nice that you had the rain forest room pass and heated loungers



It was super windy, it wasn't like that the previous March so we weren't prepared for it. That's one reason we booked May for next year instead, hopefully it will be hot enough even if it is windy we won't mind. 

Loved the rainforest room, we definitely got our money out of those passes. 



eandesmom said:


> I would NOT like para sailing in that wind



 it was not pleasant. I was holding on for dear life! 



eandesmom said:


> So much yummy food I lost count but your mom had my favorite brunch entree, the florentine, YUM!



She said that was fantastic, and was sad she was too full to finish it. There's never a shortage of good food on the ship that's for sure! 



eandesmom said:


> LOVE that carpet.  Love it!  Just the carpet pictures have me dying to go on the Fantasy.



I was in love with those carpets. They were as much artwork as the paintings on the walls, IMHO. The details were just amazing,


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> It was a beautiful city, we had a great day exploring. When are you going? Did I miss a trip you have planned?



Long ways off.  Jeff and I are booked on the 9/20 Magic S. Caribbean Sailing out of San Juan 



Pinkocto said:


> It was super windy, it wasn't like that the previous March so we weren't prepared for it. That's one reason we booked May for next year instead, hopefully it will be hot enough even if it is windy we won't mind.



We had a super windy at sea day in August on the Dream, definitely needed to be in a more protected area.  It was warm but with all that wind, not exactly hot.  Then again it was during hurricane season 



Pinkocto said:


> I was in love with those carpets. They were as much artwork as the paintings on the walls, IMHO. The details were just amazing,



SO pretty!  Decor wise I would not be at all surprised if it turns out to be my favorite.  Some day, when I actually make it on it, we will see.


----------



## franandaj

Lunch at Serenity Bay looked wonderful!  I would have been torn between the Chicken, Mahi Mahi and the Bratwurst!  Between Fran and I we would have probably taken some of each and shared them.  Yummy!    The fruit looked really good too.  I'm sure we would have been stuffed by the end of that meal.  I think our next cruise has to include a dip a Castaway Cay!  We already know that we have to change our cruise, I'm going to have to look into which ships we can switch to for next year.

I really need to get on vacation planning, but first we have to set our concert season for next year!


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Thank you for the awesome report!  Sooooo looking forward to the AKV CL portion as we are staying AKL CL in 9 days!!  Can't wait to hear your thoughts and most especially see your pictures of the CL offerings!!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lunch at Castaway Cay looks amazing. I love that they had fresh mango.

I have recently read a trip report from one of my UK DIS buddies that mentioned Captain Jack Sparrow coming to Serenity Bay. When I read this in your trip report, I thought that must be something new as he had always hung out between the ship and the family beach. Then I realized that you were both on the same cruise.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Long ways off.  Jeff and I are booked on the 9/20 Magic S. Caribbean Sailing out of San Juan



Very cool, I'll be passing you in Puerto Rico, I'm doing the WBTA that ends the day yours starts.  I'm excited about the new Aquadunk! 



eandesmom said:


> We had a super windy at sea day in August on the Dream, definitely needed to be in a more protected area.  It was warm but with all that wind, not exactly hot.  Then again it was during hurricane season



I'm a fickle lady when it comes to wind, I absolutely hate wind in my face and hair. Mom would be more than happy sitting up in the wind but I get so irritable! 



eandesmom said:


> SO pretty!  Decor wise I would not be at all surprised if it turns out to be my favorite.  Some day, when I actually make it on it, we will see.



It's definitely moms favorite. I love love love the decor but am not crazy how big the Dream/Fantasy are, I much prefer the feel of the classic ships. But then again, I'd be happy being on any of them, just get me cruising!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Lunch at Serenity Bay looked wonderful!  I would have been torn between the Chicken, Mahi Mahi and the Bratwurst!  Between Fran and I we would have probably taken some of each and shared them.  Yummy!    The fruit looked really good too.  I'm sure we would have been stuffed by the end of that meal.  I think our next cruise has to include a dip a Castaway Cay!  We already know that we have to change our cruise, I'm going to have to look into which ships we can switch to for next year.
> 
> I really need to get on vacation planning, but first we have to set our concert season for next year!



The CC lunch has become one of my favorites of the cruise, it's just simple delicious food. I've looked at a few itineraries that don't include CC but ultimately choose the ones that do. My TA will be the first one that doesn't which I'm bummed about. 

So what did they do to your? Change from the Magic to Wonder? Let us know which one you switch to  

How many concerts will you do?


----------



## Pinkocto

SCDizneyDawn said:


> Thank you for the awesome report!  Sooooo looking forward to the AKV CL portion as we are staying AKL CL in 9 days!!  Can't wait to hear your thoughts and most especially see your pictures of the CL offerings!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!



I'm so glad you're enjoying it  this is the last day of the cruise so hopefully will get to the CL portion this weekend. You're going to love it!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Lunch at Castaway Cay looks amazing. I love that they had fresh mango.



They've had fresh mango each time we've gone. I always look forward to that lunch, it's so delicious! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have recently read a trip report from one of my UK DIS buddies that mentioned Captain Jack Sparrow coming to Serenity Bay. When I read this in your trip report, I thought that must be something new as he had always hung out between the ship and the family beach. Then I realized that you were both on the same cruise.
> 
> Corinna.



Too funny  That's the first time I've seen him on SB.


----------



## Pinkocto

While we were waiting for the tram Captain Jack made his own departure





Aside from being windy it was a gorgeous day





We went to explore the family beach as planned and found some areas wed never seen before.  













It looked pretty busy.  





We need to check these slides out one of these days





You have to swim out to the slides





Off to continue our exploring





We found the Heads Up bar





Where I got a Konk Kooler which was as delicious as usual





The snorkeling area





Another angle of the slides





At this point we slowly made our way back to the ship taking in the sights along the way





Some little shops that sell souvenirs





Several hairbraiding areas









First picture of Mount Rustmore, this is a popular character meet and greet area


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the photo of Captain Jack Sparrow's exit. The slides look tempting. I only have been to Castaway Cay once since they have been there and that day I did not feel too well. I hope I will get a chance eventually to try them.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the photo of Captain Jack Sparrow's exit. The slides look tempting. I only have been to Castaway Cay once since they have been there and that day I did not feel too well. I hope I will get a chance eventually to try them.
> 
> Corinna



He gave off a great Captain Jack vibe! 

Oh how very sad to not feel well on CC day. 

They're on my list to try as well, right up there with shuffleboard which keeps evading me


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Pinkocto said:


> I'm so glad you're enjoying it  this is the last day of the cruise so hopefully will get to the CL portion this weekend. You're going to love it!



Oh I am so excited!  

Thank you again!!


----------



## rentayenta

Captain Jack on a golf cart.  Thats hilarious! 


That cooler looks delicious. Can't wait to try my first one! 


Pelican Plunge looks like a blast. I'm leaning towards not planning an excursion on CC and see where the day takes us.


----------



## disgeek009

Hi!  I just discovered your trip report and I'm really enjoying it.  Thanks for all the pictures!  It's _almost_ like being there!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Captain Jack on a golf cart.  Thats hilarious!



He was having fun! 



rentayenta said:


> That cooler looks delicious. Can't wait to try my first one!



They are magnificent  



rentayenta said:


> Pelican Plunge looks like a blast. I'm leaning towards not planning an excursion on CC and see where the day takes us.



You're going to have a fabulous day no matter what you do, and I guarantee there will be tons left to do for next time


----------



## Pinkocto

SCDizneyDawn said:


> Oh I am so excited!
> 
> Thank you again!!



I'm going to post all the CL photos on the AKL thread either tonight or tomorrow. There's no way I'm going to finish this TR before you leave.


----------



## Pinkocto

disgeek009 said:


> Hi!  I just discovered your trip report and I'm really enjoying it.  Thanks for all the pictures!  It's _almost_ like being there!



Welcome! Glad you're enjoying it  more to come.


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Pinkocto said:


> I'm going to post all the CL photos on the AKL thread either tonight or tomorrow. There's no way I'm going to finish this TR before you leave.



Oh that is so sweet of you!  I will check that out!  You mean the "number nine is fine" thread on the resorts board right? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

SCDizneyDawn said:


> Oh that is so sweet of you!  I will check that out!  You mean the "number nine is fine" thread on the resorts board right?
> 
> Thank you!!!



I'll post a link to it, I think that's what the current one is called. The first time I stayed CL I was so excited I couldn't stand it.  And it definitely lives up to the excitement.  Happy to be of any help, I couldn't find many pictures of the offerings at all.


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Pinkocto said:


> I'll post a link to it, I think that's what the current one is called. The first time I stayed CL I was so excited I couldn't stand it.  And it definitely lives up to the excitement.  Happy to be of any help, I couldn't find many pictures of the offerings at all.



Thank you!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi Dawn, here's the link to the CL pictures.  They start on this page and continue onto the next one.  Hope you have a fantastic trip!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3049102&page=191


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Pinkocto said:


> Hi Dawn, here's the link to the CL pictures.  They start on this page and continue onto the next one.  Hope you have a fantastic trip!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3049102&page=191


You are so awesome!!   Thank you so much!   VERY EXCITED!!  
Thank you again!!


----------



## jenseib

I have yet to get over to Serentiy bay.  I really want to explore it someday. I hear Captain Jack shows up there quite a bit.


----------



## Pinkocto

SCDizneyDawn said:


> You are so awesome!!   Thank you so much!   VERY EXCITED!!
> Thank you again!!



You're welcome  glad to be of any help.  All the CMs up there are great, our favorite though is Elaine from Scotland, she's just amazing.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> I have yet to get over to Serentiy bay.  I really want to explore it someday. I hear Captain Jack shows up there quite a bit.



It's wonderful, a totally different feel than the rest of the island.  Problem is that it get a lot of waves so the water is much choppier than in the protected family lagoon.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Hi Dawn, here's the link to the CL pictures.  They start on this page and continue onto the next one.  Hope you have a fantastic trip!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3049102&page=191



I had to sneak a peek too. It looks incredible. I could literally make a meal out of hummus, veggies, cheese, and pita chips. Did they have pita chips? I saw the sweet chips.


----------



## hstrickland

Whew!.... think I'm all caught up now! Didn't realize how very far behind I was. Vacation tends to get in the way of my Dis time 


Nice pics at Castaway Cay!  The colors are beautiful. Too bad about the wind, but at least it was sunny. 





Pinkocto said:


> ...  I only bought 50 points, but that will allow me to go every third year at Christmas. Of course there's always the 7 month option but this will guarantee Christmas which is most important. I've already changed this December trip to VGF and there will definitely be a TR when that rolls around.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Congrats to you!!! Let the bananas dance!! That really is awesome. And like you, I'm surprised that the points weren't more expensive. Can't wait to take a peek inside those villas!!! We've bounced around the idea of buying into DVC, but the numbers don't work out. We would have to buy LOTS of points for our family of 5....maybe one day.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I had to sneak a peek too. It looks incredible. I could literally make a meal out of hummus, veggies, cheese, and pita chips. Did they have pita chips? I saw the sweet chips.



Oh yes, very delicious pitas. Oh my goodness, the the olives, cheese, and humus are so delicious. Every evening the have a couple special hot appetizers but I'm just as happy with the cold ones. See why I had some resistance changing reservations in December


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Whew!.... think I'm all caught up now! Didn't realize how very far behind I was. Vacation tends to get in the way of my Dis time



I understand completely! It's easy to get behind and hard to get caught up again  I hope the vacation was magnificent!!!



hstrickland said:


> Nice pics at Castaway Cay!  The colors are beautiful. Too bad about the wind, but at least it was sunny.



Thank you  it was a really gorgeous day. We probably could have set up shop at the family beach, but we liked the idea of heading back to the ship once we decided on it. 



hstrickland said:


> Congrats to you!!! Let the bananas dance!! That really is awesome. And like you, I'm surprised that the points weren't more expensive. Can't wait to take a peek inside those villas!!! We've bounced around the idea of buying into DVC, but the numbers don't work out. We would have to buy LOTS of points for our family of 5....maybe one day.



Thank you thank you thank you!!! I'm so excited!!! They are absolutely gorgeous! 

One thing that helped with DVC was that I knew how much I'd be putting away each year for vacations, this way I'm guaranteed better accommodations with that money.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

Hi. I just found your trip report.  Loving it!!!   The best part is that my DD and I were on the same cruise!  The pictures are awesome and makes me remember our trip.  Even though you saw parts of the ship I never did (DD was 8 at the time.)  Its also when I bought into DVC (AKV).  Looking forward to our first trip in 2014.  Can't wait to hear about your time AKV CL.   I'm still considering it for next year.


----------



## Pinkocto

NMDisneyMom said:


> Hi. I just found your trip report.  Loving it!!!   The best part is that my DD and I were on the same cruise!  The pictures are awesome and makes me remember our trip.  Even though you saw parts of the ship I never did (DD was 8 at the time.)  Its also when I bought into DVC (AKV).  Looking forward to our first trip in 2014.  Can't wait to hear about your time AKV CL.   I'm still considering it for next year.



Welcome Jennifer! Very cool, wasn't that a fantastic cruise!!! We had such a good time.  

Congratulations on DVC!!!! Very exciting!!!!! I must tell you, if you want CL you must book at exactly the 11 month window. At 8:00 online have your information in so you can hit submit. There are only 5 2BRs up there that can then be made into 5 studios and 5 1 BRs. Very limited. You can always change later if you find you don't want it, but if you do you must pounce! Hopefully I'll get to that portion of the TR this weekend.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

Thanks Pam.  Still considering CL, but really think we will go for a SV 1-BDR. 

Also, forgot to mention that we also had Martin and Karen as our servers - main dining.  From the looks of your pictures we had the table right next to yours.  And I agree - Martin wasn't the best.  Our first night we didn't get our entrees until all the other tables around us were getting their desserts.   He got better as the cruise went along, but no where near as magical as the servers we have had on previous cruises.  Which is a shame.


----------



## Pinkocto

NMDisneyMom said:


> Thanks Pam.  Still considering CL, but really think we will go for a SV 1-BDR.



We did a 1BR for the first time in June and absolutely loved it. The kitchen and laundry for me made the trip that much better. 



NMDisneyMom said:


> Also, forgot to mention that we also had Martin and Karen as our servers - main dining.  From the looks of your pictures we had the table right next to yours.  And I agree - Martin wasn't the best.  Our first night we didn't get our entrees until all the other tables around us were getting their desserts.   He got better as the cruise went along, but no where near as magical as the servers we have had on previous cruises.  Which is a shame.



What a coincidence! Poor Martin, he just seemed to try too hard. And then took things so personally. I shouldn't have to console my waiter at dinner... That was really bad on your first night. He didn't seem to be able to stage things well.


----------



## Pinkocto

Last Day of the cruise continued:

I left off with us leaving Castaway Cay.  It was more than a little odd for us to be leaving in the middle of the day, we absolutely love CC, but the wind was getting to me and mom wanted to find some sun to lounge in where I was comfortable too.  

First stop, Cove Café to try and find those delicious flourless chocolate cakes from a few days prior.  We thought we had hit the jackpot and sat down here to enjoy them









Sadly they were not the same, just regular chocolate cake which was too dry for us.  Mom loved the éclair which was mocha filled, and I totally enjoyed the peanut butter bar.  Sweet teeth content for the moment we headed to the room.  Stopped by the beverage station and walked through Cabanas.  I was trying for pictures I hadn’t gotten before but I think these are all probably repeats.  





There was nobody on the ship, which was really cool.  We did not regret for a moment that we left CC.





One of these trips I WILL sit and watch an entire movie out here, I have only caught snippets.





No line for the Aquaduck, neither of us was in the mood though. 





Back in the room we found these.  The sure sign that the trip was coming to an end. 





There were also our tip slips but there was a name we weren’t familiar with.  The one that should have said Karen said Antoinette and I wanted to make sure there hadn’t been a mistake.  Mom had been hoping we would find some sun on our balcony but no such luck. So we headed out in search of sun and stopping at Guest Services on the way to see about ‘Antoinette’. 

Did I mention how beautiful I thought Guest Services was?  I just loved it!





They cleared things up for us; Antoinette is Karen so we left that as it was.  Since we were there I added a little onto Fitz’s tip and Jerron’s as well.  They both went the extra mile and I wanted to give them a little extra.  The others, well, they were not the best as I have already shared.  

Mission accomplished we searched for our sun, and where did we find it?  The magnificent Satellite Falls fit the bill nicely.  





We have yet to get in the water, so must do that next trip on the Fantasy.





We set up shop near the railing where we could see Castaway Cay, it was 2:00. I wrote in the journal and mom might have just lounged.  I think she had finished her book and not brought a second one.  While we were just enjoying life we saw a true act of heroism.  An inner tube escaped from the safety of CC and happily bobbed its way to freedom. From out of nowhere a CM on a jet ski raced out to the rescue.  This was not his first rodeo with a wayward tube, he was ready with a rope and just tied the tube up behind him.  We were both very impressed.  At some point after that we saw Martin walk by, he stopped and chatted with us and checked that we were coming to dinner.  It was a little embarrassing for him to see us in our swim clothes only because we see him in a formal environment.  He was very nice and asked how our Palo dinner was the previous evening.  We assured him we would be at dinner tonight.  We stayed until just before 4:00 and left our little piece of paradise.  

We decided to head to the Rainforest Room one last time. We wouldn’t have a chance to go after this, we still had packing, the show, and dinner to get to.  We made the most out of our last visit.  I had managed to go the whole week without trying any of the saunas or showers so I rectified that.  I tried each of the saunas and most of the showers.  Mom had enjoyed the hot tub for a while and then went to the showers.  We met up at the heated tile loungers and sat for a bit.  We decided we should head out since we still needed showers before the show, we got as far as the hallway when I heard the whistle. I figured that meant we were leaving CC so we went back into the RFR to watch.  Goodbye CC, we’ll see you in January!  

We left for real this time and stopped by Flo’s V8 Café for some snacks, dinner was three hours away and we weren’t going to make it without some sustenance.  









We took our food back to the room because the wind had picked up yet again.  We put on Toy Story 2 again, we’d been trying to finish this for a few days.  After eating we got ready for the show.  I started packing while mom took a shower, and she did vice versa. We headed out at 6:10 and made it to the show in time.  I think we were hustling.  We sat in the balcony as usual.  The show was called An Unforgettable Journey. This is what the navigator says ‘Join us tonight as we celebrate our magical voyage, inspired by the words and wisdom of the man himself, Walt Disney. Featuring the Walt Disney Theatre cast, World Famous Disney Characters and the comedy and magic of Magic Dave.’ It was cute but a little corny.  Clayton would come onstage between sets and have us clap for the different teams on the ship.  That was nice.  After the show we stopped at the DVC podium to see about the gift of the day.  It was another picture of Aulani.  I happen to have several prints of this exact picture and would have left it behind, but mom said she wanted it.  Then we headed back to the room where I finished my packing.  We also actually finished Toy Story 2.  Bags outside we headed down to dinner. 

The last dinner was at the Enchanted Garden.  It was a fabulous meal all around, we chatted and caught up on the last couple days.  We told everybody the amusing story of canceling Palo and rebooking once I saw the menu outside AP.  We really enjoyed our tablemates this cruise. Well we have really enjoyed all the tablmates we’ve met, but this group was extra fun.  

Mom and I both started off with a goat cheese and potato appetizer.  It was so good!





I had an edamame and cabbage salad.  Martin really tried to discourage me from getting this, said it was not good.  I still wanted to try it.  It started off not good because there was no dressing, but after asking Karen for some balsamic it was absolutely delicious!





Mom skipped the salad course.  

We both had the seafood pasta but no seafood. Basically linguini with a white wine sauce, very yummy!





Mom also had a phyllo wrapped mushroom/onion/tofu dish.  She said it was very good.  





For dessert mom had a Mickey bar





And I had the Celebration Cake, which was cheesecake layered with strawberries and white cake.  It was very rich but very good.





And then we found out why Martin was making sure we would be at dinner that evening.   He brought us both birthday desserts!  After my fabulous Celebration Cake it was hard to eat chocolate but I managed to eat some of it.  





It was such a lovely dinner.  No need to say goodbyes just yet, everybody would be at breakfast in the morning.  

I hadn’t seen this beautiful fixture before, it was just outside the Royal Palace. 





We happened upon the See Ya Real Soon show and stayed to watch while the characters came down.


----------



## Pinkocto

No, it was not this dark, but my camera was not cooperating with me. 









Then all the characters did one last meet and greet with everybody who wanted to.  We had another mission in mind, one that had eluded us on the Dream and we almost forgot about on the Fantasy, Mini Golf! 

Love the details on the elevators









And we were out of luck.  It was so windy they had taken all the clubs and balls somewhere.  It was just as well, it was too cold to stay out there to play.  I did want to take photos though, the course is so cute. 





































































Exploring done we retreated into the warm safety of the ship





And back to the room at 11:05.  Poor Jerron, he needs to go back to towel animal class. At least he tried.  





We turned on Toy Story 3 while I filled out the survey, it did NOT only take 5 minutes, more like 20.  With that taken care of I caught up I the journal and went to sleep around midnight.  Mom had dozed off well before that.


----------



## rentayenta

What a great update! 

An empty pool deck looks very inviting. 

The goodbye show looks fun. Were the lines long to visit the characters? 

Are you a vegetarian? I think it took me all this time to clue in.  The phyllo wrapped entree looks delicious. Fair warning, I'm a disgusting carnivore, like marrow loving carnivore.  Weird your seafood pasta didn't have seafood. 

That pizza! I've got to try that. Hoping the Wonder has it too. 

The heated tile loungers sound wonderful. I'm hoping to try the Rainforest Room at least once. 

I can see why giving up CL at AKV would be hard but I think you'll be overjoyed with your decision to try the VGF.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love all the photos on the empty ship. I love the potato and goats cheese appetizer. The night photos are amazing.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> What a great update!



Thank you 



rentayenta said:


> An empty pool deck looks very inviting.



It was so nice, almost like having the ship to ourselves. 



rentayenta said:


> The goodbye show looks fun. Were the lines long to visit the characters?



It's cute, I've seen more characters on the ships than at WDW. We've never actually waited to see how long the lines are. I love meeting the characters but its so crazy after the show we hightail it out of there. 



rentayenta said:


> Are you a vegetarian? I think it took me all this time to clue in.  The phyllo wrapped entree looks delicious. Fair warning, I'm a disgusting carnivore, like marrow loving carnivore.  Weird your seafood pasta didn't have seafood.



 no, I'm not a vegetarian any more. I eat fish and some seafood. Mom on the other hand is a complete vegetarian. She was raised that way, and raised us that way.  It doesn't bother me at all to see people eat meat, no worries!  



rentayenta said:


> That pizza! I've got to try that. Hoping the Wonder has it too.



Oh yes, it does  I'm just hoping they've changed the crust on the Wonder because I wasn't too crazy about the crust. 



rentayenta said:


> The heated tile loungers sound wonderful. I'm hoping to try the Rainforest Room at least once.



They are so nice  i hope you're able to, theres nothing like relaxing in the spa! I haven't decided whether to buy a Rainforest pass for our cruise yet. We've never really sat and enjoyed the pool because we're always in the spa. I'm thinking if I don't buy a pass it will force me to enjoy the pool more. What to do what to do 



rentayenta said:


> I can see why giving up CL at AKV would be hard but I think you'll be overjoyed with your decision to try the VGF.



I'm slowly getting used to the idea  it's going to be amazing I'm sure. I've been thinking of all the fabulous things that will be close to my grasp being near MK.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love all the photos on the empty ship. I love the potato and goats cheese appetizer. The night photos are amazing.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you  

That was the first time we had had that appetizer, it was so delicious!


----------



## jenseib

Another fabulous day.  I am hungry looking at the food pictures.
I sure hate that last night.  They are so mean to make you get off the ship.


----------



## franandaj

What a great day! I really want my next cruise to include a stop at Castaway Cay!!!!!


----------



## DVCBeckie

Fantastic TR Pam! Love love love all your photos 

Can't wait to hear about your first Christmas at VGF! Congratulations on securing yourself points! 

~Beckie


----------



## hstrickland

Good grief??!! Where were the people on the ship? I can't believe it was that empty...especially the Aqua Duck. Pretty nice, though 





Pinkocto said:


> And back to the room at 11:05.  Poor Jerron, he needs to go back to towel animal class. At least he tried.



And this cracks me up....what in the world?! But like you said, at least he tried. What are those round things in the middle??? Looks like coins or something.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> Another fabulous day.  I am hungry looking at the food pictures.



It really was a fabulous day! Can't wait to cruise again so I can try even more food! 



jenseib said:


> I sure hate that last night.  They are so mean to make you get off the ship.



 I agree!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> What a great day! I really want my next cruise to include a stop at Castaway Cay!!!!!



It was a practically perfect day aside from that hair raising parasailing ride. 

I hope it does! Have you had any time to sit down and think about what you'll change to? I know you've been super busy.


----------



## Pinkocto

DVCBeckie said:


> Fantastic TR Pam! Love love love all your photos



Thanks so much! 



DVCBeckie said:


> Can't wait to hear about your first Christmas at VGF! Congratulations on securing yourself points!
> 
> ~Beckie



I'm still in shock about the whole thing. Thank you! There will definitely be a TR on that adventure


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Good grief??!! Where were the people on the ship? I can't believe it was that empty...especially the Aqua Duck. Pretty nice, though



I know, it was pretty cool to have the place to ourselves. I can't believe we left CC without regrets, but we had such a peaceful relaxing afternoon back on the ship. 





hstrickland said:


> And this cracks me up....what in the world?! But like you said, at least he tried. What are those round things in the middle??? Looks like coins or something.



 poor guy, each evening we couldn't help but laugh at his creations. You're right, they were chocolate coins.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> It's cute, I've seen more characters on the ships than at WDW. We've never actually waited to see how long the lines are. I love meeting the characters but its so crazy after the show we hightail it out of there.




Really? Very cool.  I thought the characters would be few on the ship. Glad to hear thats not the case. Without the girls, Joshua is more apt to take a few photos with me. 




> no, I'm not a vegetarian any more. I eat fish and some seafood. Mom on the other hand is a complete vegetarian. She was raised that way, and raised us that way.  It doesn't bother me at all to see people eat meat, no worries!




I started to clue in after the tofu phyllo entree.  She's a total vegetarian? Good for her . I went through a vegetarian phase during my undergrad at CSULB. I was a member of SPARK: students promoting animal rights knowledge. Its so humane and I know that. I just watched Vegucated on Netflix, have you seen it?  





> Oh yes, it does  I'm just hoping they've changed the crust on the Wonder because I wasn't too crazy about the crust.




I hope they have that wonderful thinner crust.  I love thin crusted pizza. How's that grape and gorgonzola pizza at Palo? It looks amazing! I really like that sweet/sour combo. 





> They are so nice  i hope you're able to, theres nothing like relaxing in the spa! I haven't decided whether to buy a Rainforest pass for our cruise yet. We've never really sat and enjoyed the pool because we're always in the spa. I'm thinking if I don't buy a pass it will force me to enjoy the pool more. What to do what to do




Is it cheaper to get a pass for the cruise vs a one day pass? Do they sell just a day? I wonder if they sell only a limited number? It'll be last minute for me so I sure hope they sell them the day of. 

We're totally pool people. I've been known to wake up very early to save lounge chairs.  




> I'm slowly getting used to the idea  it's going to be amazing I'm sure. I've been thinking of all the fabulous things that will be close to my grasp being near MK.




Its going to be unbelievable. That lobby alone during the holidays is unreal. The villas will be awesome! I had no interest in the GF until now. It's on my list for the next WDW trip.....whenever that will be. So far I've got SSR, BWV, and VGF on my list. And of course AKV. I don't think the kids would forgive us if we didn't have a few nights at AKV.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I hope it does! Have you had any time to sit down and think about what you'll change to? I know you've been super busy.



I haven't had time to unload/load the dishwasher or look at the mail for the last week!  

I really hope that I can sit down and just deal with those things.  It's getting to "pay the bills" time of the month and the mail stack is like 6 inches high.  I just need to get these apartments finished so I can sit down in front of the computer and get some proper DIS time!


----------



## MEK

Towel animal class?    They would probably need to send me there every other week.

Your last afternoon and evening sound pretty perfect.  If the wind is too much on CC sitting with a view of CC sounds lovely!  

Your dinner looks delicious.  Wow!  I think those would be my exact same choices.

Great pictures of the boat and night and fun closing show.

I am sure I have missed updates, but I am so dreadfully behind I still need time to catch up!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Really? Very cool.  I thought the characters would be few on the ship. Glad to hear thats not the case. Without the girls, Joshua is more apt to take a few photos with me.



There are tons! They have the times and locations of where they're going to be in the Navigator. 



rentayenta said:


> I started to clue in after the tofu phyllo entree.  She's a total vegetarian? Good for her . I went through a vegetarian phase during my undergrad at CSULB. I was a member of SPARK: students promoting animal rights knowledge. Its so humane and I know that. I just watched Vegucated on Netflix, have you seen it?



No, I've never heard of Vegucated, worth watching? Moms mom was a nutritionist and just decided to raise her kids like that and it transferred over. I've never tried red meat, but I did eat chicken for a few years. Now I'm only eating fish and certain seafood, I found I'm allergic to crab. 



rentayenta said:


> I hope they have that wonderful thinner crust.  I love thin crusted pizza. How's that grape and gorgonzola pizza at Palo? It looks amazing! I really like that sweet/sour combo.



Oh my goodness, the pizza at Palo was FANTASTIC!!! We didn't try the grape/Gorgonzola one, they said it was a bit strong. I've read a lot of people love it though. We could do 1/2 and 1/2, there's no way to eat a whole pizza and eat all the other delicious goodies. 



rentayenta said:


> Is it cheaper to get a pass for the cruise vs a one day pass? Do they sell just a day? I wonder if they sell only a limited number? It'll be last minute for me so I sure hope they sell them the day of.



No, it seemed like it was more money for the cruise length than it was to buy a single pass every day, the math was a little fuzzy in my opinion. They have a one day pass you can buy online pre cruise, it was $16 last year. It was strange, on the Dream they let people buy the day passes throughout the cruise, one of our tablemates bought one later in the cruise, but on the Wonder they didn't sell the single day passes.  I'm sure things change constantly though. We might have just been talking to the wrong people and they were pushing the full length passes. 



rentayenta said:


> We're totally pool people. I've been known to wake up very early to save lounge chairs.



Is that an invite?  




rentayenta said:


> Its going to be unbelievable. That lobby alone during the holidays is unreal. The villas will be awesome! I had no interest in the GF until now. It's on my list for the next WDW trip.....whenever that will be. So far I've got SSR, BWV, and VGF on my list. And of course AKV. I don't think the kids would forgive us if we didn't have a few nights at AKV.



Oh my, that's a lot resort hopping! I just might have pictures of the VGF rooms on Photobucket if you want to take a peek. I didn't want to get my guide in trouble since they were still super secret when we went, but I think it's ok now. I haven't deleted the blurry ones, can't bring myself to do it. 

http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/p...3/MayJune2013vacation119.jpg.html?sort=3&o=43


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I haven't had time to unload/load the dishwasher or look at the mail for the last week!



 



franandaj said:


> I really hope that I can sit down and just deal with those things.  It's getting to "pay the bills" time of the month and the mail stack is like 6 inches high.  I just need to get these apartments finished so I can sit down in front of the computer and get some proper DIS time!



I hope things settle down soon!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Towel animal class?    They would probably need to send me there every other week.



They do offer a class to guests! Yet another thing I'd like to do one of these trips. 



MEK said:


> Your last afternoon and evening sound pretty perfect.  If the wind is too much on CC sitting with a view of CC sounds lovely!



It was  



MEK said:


> Your dinner looks delicious.  Wow!  I think those would be my exact same choices.



One of the more delicious dinners I'd have to say. Although I did miss pictures of the meat dishes, remember you can get more than one entree if something catches your eye  



MEK said:


> Great pictures of the boat and night and fun closing show.



Thank you  I couldn't figure out why my inside pictures were so dark though. That made me mad. 



MEK said:


> I am sure I have missed updates, but I am so dreadfully behind I still need time to catch up!



Not too many I don't think, I've been taking my time with this TR. Remember there's links on the first page, no rush


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Very cool, I'll be passing you in Puerto Rico, I'm doing the WBTA that ends the day yours starts.  I'm excited about the new Aquadunk!



Oh how funny!  It would be cool to say hi before we board, I have no idea what we are doing...there is a FB group trying to organize a block rate and I'm like I don't even know that I want to stay at the Sheraton...more or less committ $$ now!



Pinkocto said:


> I'm a fickle lady when it comes to wind, I absolutely hate wind in my face and hair. Mom would be more than happy sitting up in the wind but I get so irritable!



I can't take it in the eyes but if I've got the hair in a pony tail and sunglasses..and it's not cold...I don't mind it. Still I wouldn't want to be up in the AIR in it!



Pinkocto said:


> It's definitely moms favorite. I love love love the decor but am not crazy how big the Dream/Fantasy are, I much prefer the feel of the classic ships. But then again, I'd be happy being on any of them, just get me cruising!



There are definitely things on each size ship that I like, and dislike.  If I could just mix and match!



Pinkocto said:


> Originally Posted by Pinkocto
> ... I only bought 50 points, but that will allow me to go every third year at Christmas. Of course there's always the 7 month option but this will guarantee Christmas which is most important. I've already changed this December trip to VGF and there will definitely be a TR when that rolls around.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



I missed this!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I could have got Jeff to bite but he is SO not interested in the GF.  Oh well.  Hopefully I can use our points to stay there solo or girls trip at some point in the future, even if it is only one night.  It will be magical at Christmas!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pam this is off topic, but do you know of a Pick UR Own farm around us?


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Pam this is off topic, but do you know of a Pick UR Own farm around us?



Indeed I do! There's one called Larriland off 70, about 40 minutes away. Www.pickyourown.com I went on Sunday for blueberries and beets, I go there all summer, they're fantastic.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Oh how funny!  It would be cool to say hi before we board, I have no idea what we are doing...there is a FB group trying to organize a block rate and I'm like I don't even know that I want to stay at the Sheraton...more or less committ $$ now!



My cruise thread is doing the same thing! It's too far away for me to commit to a certain hotel. I'll probably wish I had when I get around to deciding, but it's too much now. We should definitely say hi if possible 



eandesmom said:


> There are definitely things on each size ship that I like, and dislike.  If I could just mix and match!







eandesmom said:


> I missed this!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I could have got Jeff to bite but he is SO not interested in the GF.  Oh well.  Hopefully I can use our points to stay there solo or girls trip at some point in the future, even if it is only one night.  It will be magical at Christmas!



Thank you!  

Even if I'm not that interested in some of the resorts I still must stay at least one night to cross it off the list. How will I REALLY know I don't like them


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> There are tons! They have the times and locations of where they're going to be in the Navigator.




Yay! I'm still a sucker for the characters. I'll die when I see sailor Mickey. 





> No, I've never heard of Vegucated, worth watching? Moms mom was a nutritionist and just decided to raise her kids like that and it transferred over. I've never tried red meat, but I did eat chicken for a few years. Now I'm only eating fish and certain seafood, I found I'm allergic to crab.




You've never had red meat? Your cholesterol and good fat levels are probably amazing! Are you allergic to all shellfish? 

It's worth watching if you eat meat and want to stop.  You're already doing great. 





> Oh my goodness, the pizza at Palo was FANTASTIC!!! We didn't try the grape/Gorgonzola one, they said it was a bit strong. I've read a lot of people love it though. We could do 1/2 and 1/2, there's no way to eat a whole pizza and eat all the other delicious goodies.




Yes, let's try it. I guess we can always send it back. I'm going to want like 2 bites of everything. 







> No, it seemed like it was more money for the cruise length than it was to buy a single pass every day, the math was a little fuzzy in my opinion. They have a one day pass you can buy online pre cruise, it was $16 last year. It was strange, on the Dream they let people buy the day passes throughout the cruise, one of our tablemates bought one later in the cruise, but on the Wonder they didn't sell the single day passes.  I'm sure things change constantly though. We might have just been talking to the wrong people and they were pushing the full length passes.




Oh ok. So do you save money buying before I wonder? 





> Is that an invite?




Heck yeah!  Do they have towels by the pool or do you bring ones from the room? 






> Oh my, that's a lot resort hopping! I just might have pictures of the VGF rooms on Photobucket if you want to take a peek. I didn't want to get my guide in trouble since they were still super secret when we went, but I think it's ok now. I haven't deleted the blurry ones, can't bring myself to do it.
> 
> http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/p...3/MayJune2013vacation119.jpg.html?sort=3&o=43





Checking them out!


----------



## Leshaface

All caught up!

I bet your glad Palo ended up working out.  It all looked so delicious!  I think maybe the Palo on the Fantasy looks prettier than on the Dream.  Very pretty!

I miss Castaway so much.  I never even noticed the slides out there.  Probably because I wasn't paying much attention to the family area.  Looks like fun though!

 He definitely needs to go back to Towel Making 101!


----------



## rentayenta

And I'm such a spazz Pam, I booked our SLC to LAX flights today. Found the deal while looking for Florida flights. Lol! Sucked it up and used United points for one way.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> And I'm such a spazz Pam, I booked our SLC to LAX flights today. Found the deal while looking for Florida flights. Lol! Sucked it up and used United points for one way.



To LAX? Is this another trip? I love to hear about trips


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Yay! I'm still a sucker for the characters. I'll die when I see sailor Mickey.



I love sailor Donald myself  they're all so cute in their different outfits! Mickey looks really good in his tuxedo. 



rentayenta said:


> You've never had red meat? Your cholesterol and good fat levels are probably amazing! Are you allergic to all shellfish?
> 
> It's worth watching if you eat meat and want to stop.  You're already doing great.



You might not have noticed from my photos but I'm not in the best of shape  last time they checked the cholesterol was pretty good though. I'm not sure about all shellfish, but the crab one got substantially worse over time. I'm not going to push my luck. 




rentayenta said:


> Yes, let's try it. I guess we can always send it back. I'm going to want like 2 bites of everything.



We won't send it back I assure you! 




rentayenta said:


> Oh ok. So do you save money buying before I wonder?



I don't think so, it just guarantees you a day. I was just surprised it wasn't a savings when we bought the full length passes. It's definitely worth it though, even if you're only able to enjoy it for a few hours. 




rentayenta said:


> Heck yeah!  Do they have towels by the pool or do you bring ones from the room?



Cool! No need to worry about towels, they have towel bins strategically placed around the pool deck


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> All caught up!
> 
> I bet your glad Palo ended up working out.  It all looked so delicious!  I think maybe the Palo on the Fantasy looks prettier than on the Dream.  Very pretty!



I was so glad she was able to fit us back in, I almost ruined our evening! It was a perfect meal, well almost, next time I'm going to ask for a bowl of the lemon sorbet they give for palate cleansing. I'm just not crazy about the dinner deserts. 



Leshaface said:


> I miss Castaway so much.  I never even noticed the slides out there.  Probably because I wasn't paying much attention to the family area.  Looks like fun though!



Yet another reason to go back! 



Leshaface said:


> He definitely needs to go back to Towel Making 101!



I feel bad for poking fun at his creations but it was just so amusing what he came up with


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Indeed I do! There's one called Larriland off 70, about 40 minutes away. Www.pickyourown.com I went on Sunday for blueberries and beets, I go there all summer, they're fantastic.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> To LAX? Is this another trip? I love to hear about trips




Oh no haha! We're going to Mexico in Feb. I booked the LAX to Mexico part but was waiting to find good rates for the SLC to LAX leg of the trip. I wish it was an additional trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Oh no haha! We're going to Mexico in Feb. I booked the LAX to Mexico part but was waiting to find good rates for the SLC to LAX leg of the trip. I wish it was an additional trip.



That's excellent you were able to find flights! A trip always feels more 'real' to me when I have flights.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks so much!!!



Youre welcome, I love that place.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Youre welcome, I love that place.



I think I told you that I have a CSA at MD Sunrise Farms, but they don't sell anything to the public except at the Annapolis Farmers Market, and they don't carry fruit.  But I am hoping to enjoy this farms bountiful treasures...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I think I told you that I have a CSA at MD Sunrise Farms, but they don't sell anything to the public except at the Annapolis Farmers Market, and they don't carry fruit.  But I am hoping to enjoy this farms bountiful treasures...



Everything is so delicious.  I particularly look forward to peach season, and the black raspberries, and the tomatoes are the best tomatoes I've had in my life.   Did you see the calendar of when the crops will ripen?  and if you do go, always call before leaving to see what they have that day.  It's an automated message that goes through what they have and how good the picking is.  And the blueberries are amazing.  Well everything is for that matter, fruit picking is one of my favorite summer activities.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Everything is so delicious.  I particularly look forward to peach season, and the black raspberries, and the tomatoes are the best tomatoes I've had in my life.   Did you see the calendar of when the crops will ripen?  and if you do go, always call before leaving to see what they have that day.  It's an automated message that goes through what they have and how good the picking is.  And the blueberries are amazing.  Well everything is for that matter, fruit picking is one of my favorite summer activities.



Maybe we can plan a DISmet and picking next time...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Maybe we can plan a DISmet and picking next time...



That would be cool


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 9 of Vacation:

Today was a bit tough for two reasons.  The cruise was of course ending, and I was saying goodbye to mom.  We have never separated during vacation but because of some unfortunate circumstances it was necessary on this trip.  It was pretty much a last minute development two weeks before the cruise.  I hadn’t quite wrapped my head around the change, and if I said I wasn’t melancholy I’d be lying.  Well I was ok until I was on the bus headed to WDW, but I’m getting ahead of myself. 

Last morning of the cruise we both woke up around 6:30.  Another excellent reason to have late dining, you don’t have to be to breakfast until 8-8:15. You can always go to Cabanas and just grab breakfast whenever you want, but we wanted to see our tablemates one last time.  While we were getting ready and packing up everything we hadn’t the night before they kept overhead paging ‘If you’re done with breakfast please disembark the ship’.  I do not appreciate being rushed on my last day of a cruise.  We are both under the mindset that we are going to relish every single last moment.  Not just this cruise but the others as well. We had no need to rush off so we weren’t going to.  Mom got a laugh this morning, she had left the verandah open while we got ready and a CM appeared on it ready to start cleaning.  Well he hadn’t come through the room so somehow he lowered himself down, he got a scare that we were still in the room.

After double and triple checking all the drawers and closets we headed out of the room at 7:50.  You go to the restaurant you were at the night before, for us that was the Enchanted Garden.  Everyone was already there, bleary eyed but there.  

Our wonderful tablemates





Things seemed a bit chaotic that last breakfast.  Karen took FOREVER getting us our drinks.  I asked for a bagel with cream cheese, I have no idea why they brought me two but I couldn’t finish them.  





Mom and I both had an omelet.  Mom always asks for swiss cheese and they always bring her cheddar cheese.  Not sure why, they have swiss cheese on the menu… 

Mom also had a raspberry danish.  Karen had to chase one down, but to her credit she did find one.  









I must have missed writing this in the journal or I would have mentioned it the night before.  Mom had asked Martin if she could have one last Mickey bar for breakfast and he said of course she could.  Well he had naturally forgotten all about it but mom sure hadn’t!  ‘Where is my Mickey bar Martin?’  Well it took him a few minutes but he delivered.  This made for a very happy mom! 





We continued our leisurely morning and said goodbye to our wonderful tablemates.  They felt the rush to get off the ship, but mom was going to sit and enjoy every single last bite of that Mickey bar. That was fine with me, I was happy right where I was.  

Mickey bar demolished we made our way out. We stopped for one last bathroom break.  I made the mistake in Miami to think I could make it off the ship.  I was in agony.  The line moves pretty slowly and there’s no reason to harm your bladder when plenty of restrooms are available on the ship.  When we got upstairs the end of the line was midway through the Atrium.  When we went to breakfast it was all the way past Animators Palate.  It steadily moved and we were all too soon at customs.  We found our bags quickly and who would we see coming towards us but Mike and Kathryn our tablemates.  What fun, we were able to chat with them while in line which was really nice.  Customs was very smooth, mom and I go through separately since we have different surnames, but I really don’t know if that matters.  And then out to the buses, mom was going to the airport and I was going to WDW.  I was able to immediately load mine, but she had to wait a bit.  Hugs exchanged and goodbyes said we parted ways.  It’s ok if you guys think I’m too old to be sad about leaving my mom.  It might seem silly to some people but I truly cherish the time I get to spend with my parents. 

As my bus pulled away I called mom to see if she had made it onto a bus, she had.  I asked her to please let me know when she got to her destination safely and then tried to enjoy the ride to AKV.  It was a very jerky ride and I got a bit car sick. We first stopped at AoA, then BC, then YC, and finally Jambo House at 11:20.   The ride was about 75 minutes, which the driver had said at the beginning.  I found a CM and they took me up to CL.  I just love CL!  Amazingly they had a room available and I was in the room at 11:40. 

Room photos













My view


----------



## tiggrbaby

What a relaxed ending to your cruise!  It is perfectly natural that you should mourn the departure from your mother.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That really stinks that they were trying to rush you on the last day, but good on you that you took your time. I had to smile that your mom had a Mickey Bar for breakfast. I did not manage to have one at all on our last trip even though I was on the ship for two weeks. It's a shame that your mom could not join you at AKL, but I am looking forward to reading about this part of the trip.

Corinna


----------



## lovin'fl

Hey again!  Popped over here from your other TR and wish I hadn't...makes me want to do another Disney cruise.  Our very 1st cruise was the Magic in 2007 and it was an awesome trip!!!  But, for cost reasons we switched over to Carnival and have my 7th Carnival cruise coming up in August.  We decided it will be our last Carnival cruise and think we'll try out Royal Caribbean...but after reading this TR, I may try and convince the DH to do one more Disney cruise.  I like the itin you did on this one.  You used DVC points?  How many points was it per person?  Anyway...nice TR...looks like you guys had a great time.  Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## MEK

Pam - first I just want to say how sweet you are for stopping by my TR to wish me good luck on the first day of my new job.  You must be a mind reader because I am feeling pretty nervous.  Hopefully I will feel better once I get there and get started.

I have heard that disembarking the boat is a real drag.  it doesn't sound fun and all and I don't blame you one bit for savoring every last moment.  

Sorry that you and your mom had to separate.  That's a bummer and I'm sure you felt more than a little sad going to AKL without her - especially concierge.  I love your room view.  It's perfect!


----------



## eandesmom

Never too old to be sad about leaving your mom! I know exactly what you mean about the last morning, they totally rush you and we agree with your mom, we aren't getting off any faster than we absolutely have to! I don't know what the table service breakfast is SO slow and odd that last morning either but boy, it is.

So sorry you got a but car sick but very happy your room was ready and it looks just lovely!!!


----------



## franandaj

That last day on the cruise is always so painful.  That's terrible that they made you rush off the ship.  I can understand not wanting to part with your mom.  You two are really close.  I find that with my parents, as much as I enjoy spending time with them, I need to eventually get away!    I just need my own space and go back to being an adult!

Awesome that your room was ready at 11:40, at least you could relax in your room or not, but you had the choice!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> What a relaxed ending to your cruise!  It is perfectly natural that you should mourn the departure from your mother.



It was a perfect ending to the cruise. 

Thank you


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That really stinks that they were trying to rush you on the last day, but good on you that you took your time.



I don't remember them being so pushy the other cruises, they were paging at least every 15 minutes. And then there was somebody waiting outside the room even though we didn't need to be out until 8:00. He didn't knock or anything but he appeared to be waiting. 




dolphingirl47 said:


> I had to smile that your mom had a Mickey Bar for breakfast. I did not manage to have one at all on our last trip even though I was on the ship for two weeks.



She loves those Mickey bars! I still have yet to try one. I hadn't remembered that she has asked about it at dinner the night before until I read the journal this morning. I think Martin thought she was joking if she could have one for breakfast  




dolphingirl47 said:


> It's a shame that your mom could not join you at AKL, but I am looking forward to reading about this part of the trip.
> 
> Corinna



It was an even more slower paced four days than the trip in June, if you can believe that. I have some great pictures of the animals to share, can't wait to show you guys


----------



## Pinkocto

lovin'fl said:


> Hey again!  Popped over here from your other TR and wish I hadn't...makes me want to do another Disney cruise.  Our very 1st cruise was the Magic in 2007 and it was an awesome trip!!!  But, for cost reasons we switched over to Carnival and have my 7th Carnival cruise coming up in August.  We decided it will be our last Carnival cruise and think we'll try out Royal Caribbean...but after reading this TR, I may try and convince the DH to do one more Disney cruise.  I like the itin you did on this one.  You used DVC points?  How many points was it per person?  Anyway...nice TR...looks like you guys had a great time.  Thanks for sharing!!!!!



Thanks for coming over! I've thought of trying other lines but love DCL so much the thought has gone to the back burner. I love the theming, I love the atmosphere, I love the CMs, the food is delicious, the shows are fantastic, everything, I love it all!    The itinerary was great, but we both would be happy staying on the ship the whole time as well. It was 200 points each for category 5E. While I have no problem using my points like that I think I'll save them for 1 bedrooms in the future. It was marvelous trip, thanks for reading


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - first I just want to say how sweet you are for stopping by my TR to wish me good luck on the first day of my new job.  You must be a mind reader because I am feeling pretty nervous.  Hopefully I will feel better once I get there and get started.



I was thinking about you  It's always nerve wracking to start a new job. It's a scary thing, at least for me. Send up a little prayer for some comfort tomorrow, I know He'll take care of you  



MEK said:


> I have heard that disembarking the boat is a real drag.  it doesn't sound fun and all and I don't blame you one bit for savoring every last moment.



That is the main reason why I like to extend the trip to WDW after the cruise, it's much easier to disembark knowing the trip isn't over. 



MEK said:


> Sorry that you and your mom had to separate.  That's a bummer and I'm sure you felt more than a little sad going to AKL without her - especially concierge.  I love your room view.  It's perfect!



Thank you, I was. Some pity party tears might have escaped. If I can't have a savannah view I'll take a pool view any day,


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Never too old to be sad about leaving your mom!



Thank you 



eandesmom said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the last morning, they totally rush you and we agree with your mom, we aren't getting off any faster than we absolutely have to! I don't know what the table service breakfast is SO slow and odd that last morning either but boy, it is.



We squeezed every minute we could out of that cruise! If you want me off the ship earlier then make disembarkation earlier than 9:00, otherwise I'm staying!  

I don't know if it would be faster going up to the buffet but I like ending the cruise being served one last time. 



eandesmom said:


> So sorry you got a but car sick but very happy your room was ready and it looks just lovely!!!



I was amazed it was ready, that was really cool.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> That last day on the cruise is always so painful.  That's terrible that they made you rush off the ship.



They certainly tried but we were having nothing of it!  



franandaj said:


> I can understand not wanting to part with your mom.  You two are really close.  I find that with my parents, as much as I enjoy spending time with them, I need to eventually get away!    I just need my own space and go back to being an adult!



I'm blessed that we have evolved into very good friends. And it would have been a totally different thing if I had spent the previous year planning that we were going different ways. 



franandaj said:


> Awesome that your room was ready at 11:40, at least you could relax in your room or not, but you had the choice!



I thought it was awesome, totally unexpected. I did relax for a little bit after getting settled, that was really nice.


----------



## Leshaface

Oh my goodness, CONGRATULATIONS on your GF contract!  How exciting and can't wait till you book a trip with those points! 

I dread the last day for 2 reasons: 1)It's the last day and 2)It's so stinking rushed.  I understand that they have to get the boat in tip-top condition for the next cruise, but man.

I'm really excited to stay at Jambo House on this next trip.  I really enjoyed Kidani, but it will be fun to stay in the main house I think!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Oh my goodness, CONGRATULATIONS on your GF contract!  How exciting and can't wait till you book a trip with those points!



Thank you thank you thank you!!!! I've already booked a trip with them  Per moms request I changed my December vacation from Jambo House CL to VGF. She won't be able to go with me much in the future so I'm going to let her choose where we go.  



Leshaface said:


> I dread the last day for 2 reasons: 1)It's the last day and 2)It's so stinking rushed.  I understand that they have to get the boat in tip-top condition for the next cruise, but man.



There is no need to rush us that much. Let me enjoy my last morning in peace! I guess some people would never leave if they didn't make all the announcements. 



Leshaface said:


> I'm really excited to stay at Jambo House on this next trip.  I really enjoyed Kidani, but it will be fun to stay in the main house I think!



Oh you're going to love it! I know I need to try Kidani at least once but I can't drag myself away from Jambo House.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!!! I've already booked a trip with them  Per moms request I changed my December vacation from Jambo House CL to VGF. She won't be able to go with me much in the future so I'm going to let her choose where we go.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to rush us that much. Let me enjoy my last morning in peace! I guess some people would never leave if they didn't make all the announcements.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're going to love it! I know I need to try Kidani at least once but I can't drag myself away from Jambo House.



I didn't know that they would be open that soon already!  What are your dates for December?  Is there a particular reason your mom won't be able to go as much now?  Hope nothing serious...

That's right!  I completely forgot that you haven't stayed at Kidani yet.  That makes me even more excited that you love Jambo House that much!


----------



## dgbg100106

I always dread the last day of a cruise, it really is not a day, it is breakfast then gone....

It is not worth even saying it is a day.

Anyway, I have no problem with you missing your Mom that just means that you two have a wonderful relationship.  I could never have vacationed with my mom, we were just two different people.

But I wish we had the kind you and and your mom have.  It is envious. 

Love CL, and know you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I didn't know that they would be open that soon already!  What are your dates for December?



They open October 23 or 24, I was surprised they'd be ready so soon but I guess they've been building for over a year now. December 6-10 in a studio. I've been toying with the idea of getting a 1BR but the point difference is 88 points. 



Leshaface said:


> Is there a particular reason your mom won't be able to go as much now?  Hope nothing serious...



Not serious as far as I'm concerned but her DBF has expressed that he'd like her to spend most of her vacation time with him. She has 6 weeks so I'm not sure why he's started to get possessive over her vacation time. Their relationship is very important to her so I'm trying to be understanding. It just means the time I do have with her will be even more special. 





Leshaface said:


> That's right!  I completely forgot that you haven't stayed at Kidani yet.  That makes me even more excited that you love Jambo House that much!



I'll be curious which one you'll like better. To me Jambo House is just amazing. I love the lobby and the pool much more than Kidani's.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I always dread the last day of a cruise, it really is not a day, it is breakfast then gone....
> 
> It is not worth even saying it is a day.



Definitely not a day, more like a smidgen of a day  I am glad they still serve you breakfast instead of pushing you off the ship, I like seeing everybody one last time.




dgbg100106 said:


> Anyway, I have no problem with you missing your Mom that just means that you two have a wonderful relationship.  I could never have vacationed with my mom, we were just two different people.
> 
> But I wish we had the kind you and and your mom have.  It is envious.



I was definitely blessed in the parent department. My mom lost both her parents in her mid thirties and knowing that makes me try to cherish the time I have with mine. You never know whats going to happen tomorrow. 



dgbg100106 said:


> Love CL, and know you will have a wonderful time.



I definitely did! I took full advantage of that CL


----------



## rentayenta

I think it's extremely sweet that you were sad to leave your mom. I don't have any relationship with my mother so I think yours is extra special. I hope, and think, I've got special bonds with mine. I just saw The Guilt Trip last night and can say I also tell my kids to hydrate constantly.  If you haven't seen it, it's worth renting. 

Just thinking about the last day of the cruise makes me sad. I have read that they really rush you in the morning. I'm so glad we've got late seating as a 6:30 breakfast doesn't sound all that wonderful. 

Looks like you had some great table mates.  

I hope everything was fine with your mom. 

Love seeing photos of AKV! It's so amazing.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> They open October 23 or 24, I was surprised they'd be ready so soon but I guess they've been building for over a year now. December 6-10 in a studio. I've been toying with the idea of getting a 1BR but the point difference is 88 points.
> 
> Not serious as far as I'm concerned but her DBF has expressed that he'd like her to spend most of her vacation time with him. She has 6 weeks so I'm not sure why he's started to get possessive over her vacation time. Their relationship is very important to her so I'm trying to be understanding. It just means the time I do have with her will be even more special.
> 
> I'll be curious which one you'll like better. To me Jambo House is just amazing. I love the lobby and the pool much more than Kidani's.



They really knocked out those villas!  I thought construction time for that would take years, and now it's already opening in the Fall.  Awesome!  I'm looking forward to reading about that TR

Ahh I see and that kind of stinks from your perspective.  She's your travel buddy so it has to be difficult trying to plan upcoming trips, wondering if she'll be attending or not.  Has he ever been interested in going to WDW or doing a cruise?  

See I will probably never be able to compare the pools, since I never schedule any time for us to be at them!  Maybe I can adjust my mindset for this next trip and make some time for it...


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> They really knocked out those villas!  I thought construction time for that would take years, and now it's already opening in the Fall.  Awesome!  I'm looking forward to reading about that TR



There definitely will be one! It'll be a whole new experience staying in the MK area. We did that one night at WL but otherwise I've never stayed there. I'm excited to think of all the new restaurants we can do. 




Leshaface said:


> Ahh I see and that kind of stinks from your perspective.  She's your travel buddy so it has to be difficult trying to plan upcoming trips, wondering if she'll be attending or not.  Has he ever been interested in going to WDW or doing a cruise?



It's ok, her time with me is also important to her so she's definitely going to do at least one week a year with me. I foresee those vacations being cruises since she loves them so much. She'll be going with me next May on the Fantasy for Mother's Day. We actually planned a cruise with him joining us but he was not interested in the least. And he pretty much has refused to try WDW because he hates crowds. So until I find the man of my dreams it looks like most of my trips will be solo, which is perfectly fine. 




Leshaface said:


> See I will probably never be able to compare the pools, since I never schedule any time for us to be at them!  Maybe I can adjust my mindset for this next trip and make some time for it...



You really must make time for the pool, it is so beautiful down there. And especially in October, its going to be really hot.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I think it's extremely sweet that you were sad to leave your mom. I don't have any relationship with my mother so I think yours is extra special. I hope, and think, I've got special bonds with mine. I just saw The Guilt Trip last night and can say I also tell my kids to hydrate constantly.  If you haven't seen it, it's worth renting.



I was expecting some cynicism but everyone has been so nice about my feelings. People here at work laugh that I enjoy going on trips with her. I shouldn't have expected anything but kindness from my Dis friends. 

I absolutely love movies and now haven't even heard of two that you're recommending. Well it's important to hydrate! 



rentayenta said:


> Just thinking about the last day of the cruise makes me sad. I have read that they really rush you in the morning. I'm so glad we've got late seating as a 6:30 breakfast doesn't sound all that wonderful.



I don't think I'd go to the sit down breakfast if I had to be there at 6:30, that's just too early! Last days are hard, you've just had such a fantastic vacation and then BAM! back in the real world. 



rentayenta said:


> Looks like you had some great table mates.



They were really fun to spend evenings with.  



rentayenta said:


> I hope everything was fine with your mom.



She checked in with me several times which I appreciated. 



rentayenta said:


> Love seeing photos of AKV! It's so amazing.



Lots more to come! I love that place, it really is amazing.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 9 continued: 

After taking all the room pictures I raced out to get some Jungle Juice!  Oh Jungle Juice, how do I love thee!  I was stopped in my quest by the gorgeous lobby view.  





Pictures first, juice momentarily





































And this is what I took back to the room





I relaxed in the room for a little bit and then packed up my snacks and journal and went down by the pool. I had turned on the TV and then turned it off quickly.  I already missed the on demand movies they had on the cruise.  I would love for them to provide all the Disney movies at the resorts, but I think they dont because kids would never want to leave and thus money would be less spent.  Still, I will dream of a day when movies are in the resort rooms.  

I took a soda from the CL down with me to the pool and stopped in the Mara to buy a cheese flatbread. It was tasty but not as much as the veggie one.  The pool was packed and I eventually found a table in the little wading pool area.  










I absolutely love the tropical foliage they have around the pool.









After finishing up in the journal I headed back upstairs and they had changed over to tea time, of course I had to stop for some treats.  





The rice crispy treats are so good, but I have yet to try the brownies









This is what I took back to the room, I saved the left plate for later.  





I dont get tired of this view









And then I headed out, Chubby Checker was playing at Epcot and I was really looking forward to hearing him sing. 





Looks like I snapped some pictures in the store as I walked out.


----------



## Leshaface

Ooh I haven't tried the Jungle Juice yet!  Do they sell it at all anywhere at the AKL or is it only served at CL?

What is that book next to your journal?  Yes.  I'm nosey.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Ooh I haven't tried the Jungle Juice yet!  Do they sell it at all anywhere at the AKL or is it only served at CL?
> 
> What is that book next to your journal?  Yes.  I'm nosey.



Oh you MUST try Jungle Juice, it is so good   They have it in Boma for breakfast, and I've also heard they sell it at AK in Africa.  

You are observant not nosey   that's my Passporter, a more concise version of a journal.  It has pockets to save papers/momentos in and basically is a fill in the blank type of thing.  I like to use them for longer trips to be able to quickly see what was done each day.  Each day has its own page and 'pocket'.  They sell them as guidebooks with passpockets inside, and they also sell passpockets seperately, 14 for $5.99 or 5 for $2.50.  I would suggest anybody to use them, they're great.  Just in case you're iterested

http://www.passporterstore.com/store/0966899435.aspx


----------



## rentayenta

Jambo's lobby is gorgeous.  The CL offerings look so good as usual. One day I'll stay CL hopefully. 

People at work tease about you enjoying spending time with your mom? Shallow. Forget them.  It's sweet and beautiful. What could be wrong about a loving mother/child relationship especially as adults? 

Did you say you use the Passporter? I love mine. I've used them on all three trips to WDW. I'm thinking about getting a cruise one. 

Is your journal about trips or personal or both? I love to journal.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Jambo's lobby is gorgeous.  The CL offerings look so good as usual. One day I'll stay CL hopefully.



I love that lobby!  it's the main reason I haven't tried Kidani yet, theirs is so small. I'm sure it's nice when you stay there though. 




rentayenta said:


> People at work tease about you enjoying spending time with your mom? Shallow. Forget them.  It's sweet and beautiful. What could be wrong about a loving mother/child relationship especially as adults?



Thank you  They're not my favorite people. They say I need a man and am too old to be spending time with my mom. I think it's important to cherish your loved ones. I'm 30 now, and hopefully when I'm 50 I'll still be able to spend time with her. Every week after church my dad, stepmom, and his mom go out to lunch, family is important to me. I just wanted to say its ok if anybody on here thinks I'm too old to spend time with my parents because I don't feel that way. It's not going to stop some people from thinking it. 




rentayenta said:


> Did you say you use the Passporter? I love mine. I've used them on all three trips to WDW. I'm thinking about getting a cruise one.



I did, I do! I love my Passporter. I've started just buying the pockets because they're less expensive. I really enjoy being able to quickly see what we did without reading through the story. 



rentayenta said:


> Is your journal about trips or personal or both? I love to journal.



Only trips. I used to keep an every day journal when I was little but not anymore. I did start a birthday journal a couple years ago which is just to remember what I did on my birthday. I really enjoy journaling the trips.


----------



## carissa1970

Pinkocto said:


> I love that lobby!  it's the main reason I haven't tried Kidani yet, theirs is so small. I'm sure it's nice when you stay there though.
> 
> Thank you  They're not my favorite people. They say I need a man and am too old to be spending time with my mom. I think it's important to cherish your loved ones. I'm 30 now, and hopefully when I'm 50 I'll still be able to spend time with her. Every week after church my dad, stepmom, and his mom go out to lunch, family is important to me. I just wanted to say its ok if anybody on here thinks I'm too old to spend time with my parents because I don't feel that way. It's not going to stop some people from thinking it.



I love spending time with my parents!  I think as adults we should be able to decide who we spend our time with, without being judged.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Oh you MUST try Jungle Juice, it is so good   They have it in Boma for breakfast, and I've also heard they sell it at AK in Africa.
> 
> You are observant not nosey   that's my Passporter, a more concise version of a journal.  It has pockets to save papers/momentos in and basically is a fill in the blank type of thing.  I like to use them for longer trips to be able to quickly see what was done each day.  Each day has its own page and 'pocket'.  They sell them as guidebooks with passpockets inside, and they also sell passpockets seperately, 14 for $5.99 or 5 for $2.50.  I would suggest anybody to use them, they're great.  Just in case you're iterested
> 
> http://www.passporterstore.com/store/0966899435.aspx



I'll try to find it then at AK when we're there.  Thanks!

And thanks for the link, i'm going to look into that!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oh, I would love to try those cinnamon sugar chips. They sound very interesting.

Just ignore those people at work. They are probably just jealous. I come from a family where nobody gets on with any other part of the family and I have no contact whatsoever with my birth family (as opposed to the one I married into)now, but I think it is wonderful if people are part of a close-knit family. 

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

carissa1970 said:


> I love spending time with my parents!  I think as adults we should be able to decide who we spend our time with, without being judged.



 I agree completely.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, I would love to try those cinnamon sugar chips. They sound very interesting.



They were quite tasty, better than the plain ones but I think they're tasty too 




dolphingirl47 said:


> Just ignore those people at work. They are probably just jealous. I come from a family where nobody gets on with any other part of the family and I have no contact whatsoever with my birth family (as opposed to the one I married into)now, but I think it is wonderful if people are part of a close-knit family.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you  I'm so used to somebody having a negative comment, I shouldn't have assumed people on here would do the same.


----------



## rentayenta

Do you use the Cruise Passporter too?


----------



## mousetravel

Yay, finally all caught up!!! 

Loved your photos from the forts. But I would probably be so scared to go through those tunnels. I'd be scared of getting trapped in or something! 

Now I've got to get going on your June TR. I've read a few pages, but need to catch up.


----------



## MEK

Nice offerings at CL.  I would love to stay AK CL someday.  Probably never going to happen, so I have to live vicariously through you.

I am getting pretty excited for my upcoming AK stay.  thanks for all the wonderful pictures.

Yes - MUST get to Epcot for Chubby Checker!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Do you use the Cruise Passporter too?



I did for the first cruise, it had lots of great information. Not that much different than what I found on here reading TRs but I still found it very helpful. A lot was about planning, prices, itineraries, staterooms, but I was soaking up everything I could find, and of course used the passpockets.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I did for the first cruise, it had lots of great information. Not that much different than what I found on here reading TRs but I still found it very helpful. A lot was about planning, prices, itineraries, staterooms, but I was soaking up everything I could find, and of course used the passpockets.




I'm thinking I may order it. I love the passpockets too and jot down notes in the yellow days section of the WDW book. Maybe I'll just get the cruise inserts?


----------



## Pinkocto

*********** said:


> Yay, finally all caught up!!!
> 
> Loved your photos from the forts. But I would probably be so scared to go through those tunnels. I'd be scared of getting trapped in or something!
> 
> Now I've got to get going on your June TR. I've read a few pages, but need to catch up.



Thanks!  Give me something dark and mysterious and I'm going in! With a flashlight of course, I hate spiders so have to at least see where I'm going 

The June one has been neglected for a few weeks, I need to do an update.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Nice offerings at CL.  I would love to stay AK CL someday.  Probably never going to happen, so I have to live vicariously through you.
> 
> I am getting pretty excited for my upcoming AK stay.  thanks for all the wonderful pictures.
> 
> Yes - MUST get to Epcot for Chubby Checker!



Never say never, I'm sure we could swap points, mom really wants to stay in a treehouse and I'm sure I need the 11 month window for that. And don't discount wait lists, I had an October wait list come through for CL, unfortunately I had to cancel that trip but its still possible. 

Chubby Checker was absolutely fantastic, need to upload those pictures today.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Never say never, I'm sure we could swap points, mom really wants to stay in a treehouse and I'm sure I need the 11 month window for that. And don't discount wait lists, I had an October wait list come through for CL, unfortunately I had to cancel that trip but its still possible.
> 
> Chubby Checker was absolutely fantastic, need to upload those pictures today.




I've got the 11 month THV window if you ever need a reservation.  They are fabulous! Everyone should sleep in a treehouse.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm thinking I may order it. I love the passpockets too and jot down notes in the yellow days section of the WDW book. Maybe I'll just get the cruise inserts?



The pockets are no different for the cruise, or do you mean the book to insert into a deluxe binder?


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> The pockets are no different for the cruise, or do you mean the book to insert into a deluxe binder?




Inserts. I haven't seen the cruise Passporter yet, only online.  I didn't sleep well last night, I'm not making sense. LOL!


----------



## Linda67

Just caught up on the last couple of days of your cruise and your arrival at AKL 
Great photos as always and tons of great info 
Congrats on the GFV add on (or is it VGF ) - it must be a wonderful feeling


----------



## Goldeelox9

dgbg100106 said:


> Pam this is off topic, but do you know of a Pick UR Own farm around us?



Baughers is also a Pick your Own farm Place in Carroll County.  Just went yesterday!


----------



## Goldeelox9

I have throughly enjoyed your trip report.  It touches my hear to see the relationship you have with your mom!  I lost my Mom 10 years ago and would give anything to have one more day!  You make the most out of all of the days you have with your mom!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 9 continued:

I left off with me heading to Epcot to see Chubby Checker.  The Flower and Garden Festival is a great time to go to WDW if youve never been.  Epcot is covered in beautiful topiaries, flower displays, new food stands, Flower Power concerts every weekend, and there are several different seminars hosted by HGTV.  I have not done any of the seminars but Chubby Checker was the Flower Power concert of the weekend and I had been looking forward to seeing him for months.  They do three concerts each day of the weekend, and Im pretty sure that includes Friday.  










When I got to Epcot around 4:00 I went straight to Guest Services to collect my PAP that I had bought through DVC. I thought thats where I needed to go.  There wasnt a big line but it was moving very slowly, and around 20 minutes later a manager type CM came out and asked each group what we were waiting for.  Thankfully I could collect my PAP at any of the ticket windows so I headed that way.  I was really impressed the CM came out and helped, his name was Justin.  I was given a paper ticket and told that in two weeks I could change it into a plastic one.  Unfortunately that wouldnt help with this trip because the lines for the paper tickets were much longer than the ones with the new tickets.  

I made my way to America taking pictures along the way.   





















































It was super hot out, and a boat had just pulled up so I figured Id jump in.  






I stopped in Japan for a few minutes, I wanted a snowball really bad but noticed the time so promised myself Id be back for one. 





It was pretty packed so I sat on a ledge on the side. 





The show was absolutely fantastic!  Highlight of my WDW part of the trip for sure.  He had so much energy it was awesome!  

He was shimmying around in his tight pants looking great. 





At one point of the show he brought up all these women and they danced and he danced with some of them making them swoon. 





He was loving it!





She was loving it!





He came out in the crowd and danced with some people in the crowd





He was shakin his tail feathers!





And then at the end he invited all the kids onstage and picked certain ones to take center stage and dance to their hearts content.  





The last kid he chose was a mentally challenged boy who you could see was having the time of his life.  It brought half the crowd to tears seeing that boy so happy, and the kindness Chubby showed was so moving.  Yes, I was part of the crowd crying.  You just dont see that very often and it was beautiful.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Inserts. I haven't seen the cruise Passporter yet, only online.  I didn't sleep well last night, I'm not making sense. LOL!



I thought it was worth getting.  Hope you got better sleep last night


----------



## dgbg100106

Goldeelox9 said:


> Baughers is also a Pick your Own farm Place in Carroll County.  Just went yesterday!



Very nice!!!  Thanks!


----------



## dgbg100106

That looks like a lot of fun!  How was the heat?


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Just caught up on the last couple of days of your cruise and your arrival at AKL
> Great photos as always and tons of great info
> Congrats on the GFV add on (or is it VGF ) - it must be a wonderful feeling



Thank you   I think it's VGF, I wanted to say GFV at first but I'm seeing VGF and that makes sense since VWL and VGC.


----------



## Pinkocto

Goldeelox9 said:


> Baughers is also a Pick your Own farm Place in Carroll County.  Just went yesterday!



Another Marylander! Thank you, I've never heard of that place.



Goldeelox9 said:


> I have throughly enjoyed your trip report.  It touches my hear to see the relationship you have with your mom!  I lost my Mom 10 years ago and would give anything to have one more day!  You make the most out of all of the days you have with your mom!!!



Thank you  I'm so sorry about your mom  My mom lost hers early also and I just can't imagine how it must feel


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> That looks like a lot of fun!  How was the heat?



It was so fun! It was only in the 80s but it felt a lot hotter.  I shouldn't have worn jeans because that made it a lot worse.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> It was so fun! It was only in the 80s but it felt a lot hotter.  I shouldn't have worn jeans because that made it a lot worse.



The sun looked intense in the photos...

But you had fun, that makes up for it!


----------



## wiigirl

Just caught up.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Flower and Garden Festival looks so pretty. At some point I really need to visit at that time of the year. The concerned sounded great.

Corinna


----------



## eandesmom

What a fun update!  Love all your CL treats and pool time and Chubby Checker looked like an absolute blast.  I love the flower power series, it is full of music that makes me smile.  Good to know about the PAP, I have one to pick up in December and assumed I would need to go to the main guest services line as well.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I absolutely love the tropical foliage they have around the pool.



You will love California then, I really don't even notice the foliage, because it looks "normal" too me!  



Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  They're not my favorite people. They say I need a man and am too old to be spending time with my mom. I think it's important to cherish your loved ones. I'm 30 now, and hopefully when I'm 50 I'll still be able to spend time with her. Every week after church my dad, stepmom, and his mom go out to lunch, family is important to me. I just wanted to say its ok if anybody on here thinks I'm too old to spend time with my parents because I don't feel that way. It's not going to stop some people from thinking it.



That is so rude, shallow and stupid thinking.  I really despise when everyone assumes you "need a man".  No one "NEEDS" a man, or a woman for that matter.  You need a family, but it does not have to be blood family.  The fact that you have such a great relationship with your mom is wonderful.  Those people who think you are too old to spend time with your parents obviously do not like their own parents.   It's great to have supportive people around you that you share your life and journeys with.

The fact that people tell you need a man, shows that they have no vision.  Once you find that "man", then they will tell you need 2.5 children, yadda, yadda, yadda....Perhaps you have a different destiny in your life and will go down another path that no one has yet forseen!

OK, off my soapbox.  Back to your awesome trip.  Chubby Checker looks amazing for a guy his age!  The fact that he can still get out there, shimmy and turn it on is awesome.  And so sweet of him to treat that boy with such kindness!


----------



## rentayenta

Chubby Checker= amazing. Your story almost had me in tears. I love performers that appreciate their audience. 

F&G is such a pretty time to go. We've been in May once and I just loved all if the character topiaries- too cute! 

I agree with Alison on the less than sweet coworkers. Family is whoever we need it to be. Sometimes it's blood and sometimes it's not. Being an only child didn't give me the luxury of built in siblings so my girlfriends are the closest thing I've got to sisters. 

But not on the man part. I *need* a man!!! Specifically mine.


----------



## Leshaface

Great update!

What was trying to be spelled in the air?  I know it says "Jesus" but couldn't make out the other part.

Chubby Checker is adorable!  Especially in his wrangler-type jeans   That's so amazing that he was asking women and children to come on stage.  I bet that child was so happy and his parents probably LOVED it!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> The sun looked intense in the photos...
> 
> But you had fun, that makes up for it!



I remember it wasn't hot enough, for me, for the pool until the day I left, but it was still hot. I did indeed!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> The Flower and Garden Festival looks so pretty. At some point I really need to visit at that time of the year. The concerned sounded great.
> 
> Corinna



Definitely put the F & G on the list, they do a beautiful job with all the topiaries and flowers. I have a lot more pictures.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> What a fun update!  Love all your CL treats and pool time and Chubby Checker looked like an absolute blast.  I love the flower power series, it is full of music that makes me smile.  Good to know about the PAP, I have one to pick up in December and assumed I would need to go to the main guest services line as well.



Thank you 

Chubby was fantastic! I couldn't believe the energy he had. He's 72 and was just groovin nonstop! 

I thought it was so nice for that CM to come and redirect people if possible, who knows how much longer I could have been waiting.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> You will love California then, I really don't even notice the foliage, because it looks "normal" too me!



I can't wait!!!! Less than two months to go! I keep looking at the schedule but no September yet. 



franandaj said:


> That is so rude, shallow and stupid thinking.  I really despise when everyone assumes you "need a man".  No one "NEEDS" a man, or a woman for that matter.  You need a family, but it does not have to be blood family.  The fact that you have such a great relationship with your mom is wonderful.  Those people who think you are too old to spend time with your parents obviously do not like their own parents.   It's great to have supportive people around you that you share your life and journeys with.
> 
> The fact that people tell you need a man, shows that they have no vision.  Once you find that "man", then they will tell you need 2.5 children, yadda, yadda, yadda....Perhaps you have a different destiny in your life and will go down another path that no one has yet forseen!



These are all thoughts I have myself. Thank you 



franandaj said:


> OK, off my soapbox.  Back to your awesome trip.  Chubby Checker looks amazing for a guy his age!  The fact that he can still get out there, shimmy and turn it on is awesome.  And so sweet of him to treat that boy with such kindness!



He was amazing. I just looked up his age to respond to Cynthia, and I'm blown away he had so much energy. I know some of it has to do with his many years of performing, but his kindness just really touched me.


----------



## hstrickland

Pinkocto said:


> Last morning of the cruise we both woke up around 6:30.  *Another excellent reason to have late dining, you dont have to be to breakfast until 8-8:15. *You can always go to Cabanas and just grab breakfast whenever you want



 I know, right?!! How awesome is that?! You don't have to break your neck trying to get off the ship so early.





Pinkocto said:


> After taking all the room pictures I raced out to get some Jungle Juice!  Oh Jungle Juice, how do I love thee!



 My kids and my father absolutely loved this stuff, too!!! It was a must-have every morning. And didn't you just fall in love with AKL CL??!!! It's the best. Love everything about AKL!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Chubby Checker= amazing. Your story almost had me in tears. I love performers that appreciate their audience.



I couldn't keep the tears at bay, it was such a beautiful moment. 




rentayenta said:


> F&G is such a pretty time to go. We've been in May once and I just loved all if the character topiaries- too cute!



It's moms favorite time to go, she loves the flowers and topiaries. 



rentayenta said:


> I agree with Alison on the less than sweet coworkers. Family is whoever we need it to be. Sometimes it's blood and sometimes it's not. Being an only child didn't give me the luxury of built in siblings so my girlfriends are the closest thing I've got to sisters.
> 
> But not on the man part. I *need* a man!!! Specifically mine.



I'll be happy when the right man comes along, but I'm fine alone until that happens.  the women I work with are consumed by having men and having babies. It amuses me.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Great update!
> 
> What was trying to be spelled in the air?  I know it says "Jesus" but couldn't make out the other part.



I can't remember what it was. Pre cruise they were air writing something about abortion so I didn't pay attention to it this day. 




Leshaface said:


> Chubby Checker is adorable!  Especially in his wrangler-type jeans   That's so amazing that he was asking women and children to come on stage.  I bet that child was so happy and his parents probably LOVED it!



He was shimmying and grooving in those tight jeans! He was great  I'm sure they did, he looked so happy!


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> I know, right?!! How awesome is that?! You don't have to break your neck trying to get off the ship so early.







hstrickland said:


> My kids and my father absolutely loved this stuff, too!!! It was a must-have every morning. And didn't you just fall in love with AKL CL??!!! It's the best. Love everything about AKL!!!



Love that jungle juice  that was my third time on CL and the only thing that can beat it, for me, is a savannah view. I really missed a savannah view two of the times I did CL using DVC.


----------



## Linda67

Another great update 

Thanks for the tip on collecting the PAP from any ticket window. We have pre-purchased ours through DVC as well and I thought I would have to head to one of the guest services windows 

I love the story about the Chubby Checker show - what an absolute gentleman and star!


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 9 continued: 

After the fabulous Chubby Checker mini concert I fulfilled my promise to myself and went back to Japan for a snowball. 





I sat up next to the sushi restaurant where I enjoyed my snowball and caught up in my journal.  It was pretty busy and I felt bad taking a table all to myself.  That was just as well because a family asked to join me.  Being on cruises makes you comfortable dining with strangers and I was pleased they were ok being economical table users.  

After enjoying my snowball I slowly made my way out of the park taking in the sights as I went.  

























I popped into this delightful place



 

And amazingly got out of line because nothing caught my fancy at that moment.  Yes, I regretted this decision later.  

I saw this beauty at one of the garden stands near Germany













I would love to get one if I one find at home, I’ve always been fascinated by carnivorous plants.  

Then I continued my way around the countries.  









I love the grass roof in Norway









And who did I see while walking through Mexico? Donald!  I started dancing my way to the line but the CM said Donald was taking a break and no more people could get in line.  I settled for a picture of him with random people.  





Mom absolutely loved these floating flowers last year and I found myself enjoying them for her sake.  





















I would be back for some better pictures of this another day.


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Another great update
> 
> Thanks for the tip on collecting the PAP from any ticket window. We have pre-purchased ours through DVC as well and I thought I would have to head to one of the guest services windows
> 
> I love the story about the Chubby Checker show - what an absolute gentleman and star!



Thank you   I just assumed I had to go to guest services because that's where I bought one last year at MK.  I'm glad I could help quite a few people on this subject.  

Chubby Checker was definitely top notch.


----------



## dgbg100106

Nothing from Karmel?   Really, how did you manage that?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the photos. The floating flowers are amazing. 

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Nothing from Karmel?   Really, how did you manage that?



I regretted it later!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the photos. The floating flowers are amazing.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you  they are so pretty.


----------



## rentayenta

Mexico Donald is adorable! I've never seen him. 

The Lady and the Tramp topiary is my favorite.  I love her big deep eyes. Our Springer now has big Lady eyes. 

That snow cone look yum. What flavor was it? 

I haven't bought anything from the Karmel store either. We went in last trip and came out empty handed. Nothing looked or sounded great. I'm sure it had nothing to do with all of the munchies we had at F&W. 

We're almost in the 180's!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

I have to always pick up several items there at Karmel.

All of the fresh items are cooked on site and the Karmel is so soft and buttery, nothing like bagged stuff...

I have been tempted several times to get an apple (they will cut them up for you)...


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> I haven't bought anything from the Karmel store either. We went in last trip and came out empty handed. Nothing looked or sounded great. I'm sure it had nothing to do with all of the munchies we had at F&W.



I hear you. I am German by birth and normally the chance to get some German treats fills me with joy. I have been in there on a number of occasions and nothing has ever tempted me.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Mexico Donald is adorable! I've never seen him.



I don't think I had either, he was so cute. I was bummed I couldn't get a picture with him. 



rentayenta said:


> The Lady and the Tramp topiary is my favorite.  I love her big deep eyes. Our Springer now has big Lady eyes.



They do such a good job on the topiaries. What's your dog's name? Pictures? I love animals  



rentayenta said:


> That snow cone look yum. What flavor was it?



It was orange/cherry. Not my favorite but still good. I should have gotten the one I usually get which is strawberry with sweetened condensed milk on top  



rentayenta said:


> I haven't bought anything from the Karmel store either. We went in last trip and came out empty handed. Nothing looked or sounded great. I'm sure it had nothing to do with all of the munchies we had at F&W.



Oh my goodness, their stuff is so good! You must try something one of these days. Just like Brandi said, the caramel is so creamy and delicious. I regretted not getting anything. 



rentayenta said:


> We're almost in the 180's!!!




 I'm ready to go!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I have to always pick up several items there at Karmel.
> 
> All of the fresh items are cooked on site and the Karmel is so soft and buttery, nothing like bagged stuff...
> 
> I have been tempted several times to get an apple (they will cut them up for you)...



I'll definitely be getting several goodies in December, it's so delicious! 

Ive never been a fan of covered apples, I might be one rare ones though. I always wonder how long they've been sitting, but I'm sure not that long at WDW.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'll definitely be getting several goodies in December, it's so delicious!
> 
> Ive never been a fan of covered apples, I might be one rare ones though. I always wonder how long they've been sitting, but I'm sure not that long at WDW.



I have seen them dip them for people right then...  but I am guessing not long, they sell pretty quickly


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I don't think I had either, he was so cute. I was bummed I couldn't get a picture with him.
> 
> 
> 
> They do such a good job on the topiaries. What's your dog's name? Pictures? I love animals
> 
> 
> 
> It was orange/cherry. Not my favorite but still good. I should have gotten the one I usually get which is strawberry with sweetened condensed milk on top
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, their stuff is so good! You must try something one of these days. Just like Brandi said, the caramel is so creamy and delicious. I regretted not getting anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to go!





I'm ready to. I'm not wishing summer away but I'm ready! 

I don't love cherry either but that looks delicious and refreshing. Was it super sweet? 

Her name is Lily. I'll post some photos. We also have a black lab named Guinness.  Do you have pets?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm ready to. I'm not wishing summer away but I'm ready!
> 
> I don't love cherry either but that looks delicious and refreshing. Was it super sweet?
> 
> Her name is Lily. I'll post some photos. We also have a black lab named Guinness.  Do you have pets?



I do, his name is Conner, he's my lovey dog   Completely spoiled rotten as you'd imagine.  I'd love to see pictures of Lily and Guinness  













The snowball wasn't too sweet, and was still good, but I prefer the strawberry flavor.  If it wasn't for the Dis I wouldn't have even known they sell them at Japan.  So many goodies to try!


----------



## dgbg100106

Conner is just so darn cute!


----------



## Pinkocto

Thank you  

I've been eating watermelon this morning and he's been driving me CRAZY! The guy loves fruit like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## jenseib

Loving the updates.

Having a man isn't all it's cracked up to be.    I got one and I do love him, but I also have been vacationing a lot more with my parents.  In fact we have another planned for next year.  My youngest sister has been vacationing with them for several years now.  I am creating great memories for me and for my daughter too.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've been eating watermelon this morning and he's been driving me CRAZY! The guy loves fruit like you wouldn't believe!



My "Baby" growing up would eat anything except lettuce, I think it had no flavor for him it was not worth eating....

But he loved fruit also.  

I think it is sweet and he is so darn cute...


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> Loving the updates.
> 
> Having a man isn't all it's cracked up to be.    I got one and I do love him, but I also have been vacationing a lot more with my parents.  In fact we have another planned for next year.  My youngest sister has been vacationing with them for several years now.  I am creating great memories for me and for my daughter too.



 I'll be happy when the right one comes along but I'm totally happy now as well. Creating those memories is very important IMHO.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> My "Baby" growing up would eat anything except lettuce, I think it had no flavor for him it was not worth eating....
> 
> But he loved fruit also.
> 
> I think it is sweet and he is so darn cute...



He's a sweet boy. I know I'm going to be a mess when I lose him. He turned 12 in May. He doesn't like lettuce either, or onions but that's pretty much it. I don't like to give him any other 'human food' but like to give him fruit if he behaves


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> He's a sweet boy. I know I'm going to be a mess when I lose him. He turned 12 in May. He doesn't like lettuce either, or onions but that's pretty much it. I don't like to give him any other 'human food' but like to give him fruit if he behaves



I am sure he has you wrapped around his paw, and you give him anything he wants....


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I am sure he has you wrapped around his paw, and you give him anything he wants....



Too true!


----------



## rentayenta

Your pup is gorgeous! So sweet. I'm a bad owner and sneak them all sorts of treats when Michael isn't looking.  They are both stealing the tomatoes out of my garden though. 


I'll be right back with pics of Guinness, Lily, and our sweet Riley that we lost this February.


----------



## rentayenta

Guinness, he turned 4 in March. He's a big lovable goof. 






He loves his pool:







Lily. She's just under 18 months. She was my inlaws but she's a lot of work, too much for their age, so we gladly adopted her when they asked. She's a spazz and thinks she's a tiny lapdog.  She has been great for Guinness especially after losing his buddy Riley.






She loves to play tug of war:








And finally my sweet Riley who we lost this February. He just turned 12. I miss him every day.  

This was near the end. Joshua wrapped him in his robe and I took no less than 50 of the same photo.


----------



## Pinkocto

Cute puppies! Conner loves his pool too. I'm so sorry your Riley passed  I cried just thinking how you must feel. Losing pets is such a hard thing.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Your pup is gorgeous! So sweet. I'm a bad owner and sneak them all sorts of treats when Michael isn't looking.  They are both stealing the tomatoes out of my garden though.
> 
> 
> I'll be right back with pics of Guinness, Lily, and our sweet Riley that we lost this February.



Tomato thieves, too cute! Conner just started liking tomatoes this year, go figure.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Cute puppies! Conner loves his pool too. I'm so sorry your Riley passed  I cried just thinking how you must feel. Losing pets is such a hard thing.





They are great puppies, so much energy. Guinness could play fetch all day and Lily will splash in any sort of water including their water dish which I am filling constantly. 

Losing Riley was awful awful awful awful awful. I still talk to him  which makes me sound bananas but I'm not. I just like to sing his cute nicknames. His ashes are in a box. I couldn't bury him because of Guinness and other animals. I don't want to bury the box because one day we'll move. 

Animals give that unconditional love that we all need to survive. I like to hope I gave Riley and give the other two even a fraction of what they give me.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Tomato thieves, too cute! Conner just started liking tomatoes this year, go figure.




They also stole a cucumber yesterday.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> They are great puppies, so much energy. Guinness could play fetch all day and Lily will splash in any sort of water including their water dish which I am filling constantly.
> 
> Losing Riley was awful awful awful awful awful. I still talk to him  which makes me sound bananas but I'm not. I just like to sing his cute nicknames. His ashes are in a box. I couldn't bury him because of Guinness and other animals. I don't want to bury the box because one day we'll move.
> 
> Animals give that unconditional love that we all need to survive. I like to hope I gave Riley and give the other two even a fraction of what they give me.



Totally normal to still talk to him, I think.  sounds like he was your special boy  

Thankfully Conner stays out of his inside water dish, but anything outside is played in for sure!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> They also stole a cucumber yesterday.



Rascals


----------



## Leshaface

Yummy that snowball looks great on a hot day!  

Aw man, nothing at Karamel!?  I'm guessing you never made it back 

I love seeing photos of Conner!  He's such a beautiful dog 



rentayenta said:


>



I'm so sorry about your Riley  It really sucks to lose a furry family member. Seeing his picture made me sad.  I know a lot of people say that they're just animals and we can just as easily replace them, but us animal people know that that's impossible.  I hope your pain eases over time


----------



## Pinkocto

End of Day 9:

After enjoying the afternoon at Epcot I decided to head back home.  As fate would have it I was sharing a bus with some 'little devils'. At least that's what I wrote in my journal at the time. These children screamed the entire way back to the resort.  The parents said nothing.  I got off the bus as quickly as I could and walked as fast as I could up the sidewalk. The little devils ran ahead of their parents and ended up next to me, of course continuing the screaming.  My head hurt so badly!  I did my usual cut through Zawadi Marketplace and was finally away from them.  I was appalled at the behavior of those children.

I stopped in for some movies and there were pretty slim pickings. I had tried the whole cruise to finish Bedknobs and Broomsticks so I got that and Oliver and Co. which I haven't seen in years.  Up at the CL the dessert options were out so I took some pictures.  

























Amazingly I left empty handed, I was just thirsty so had some water.  When I got back to the room it was 8:30.  





I love the turn down service on the CL.  That's one thing I miss with DVC.  









They left me a little birthday present which was a nice touch.  The other two times I stayed CL we've always received a separate gift.  The first time was an AKL pen and elephant paper, and the second time was an AKL soft cooler.  The cooler was on the trip I took R & M and they also received a happy anniversary bag of chocolates, so I was disappointed I didn't receive another gift this trip.  I know that sounds spoiled but I was expecting something.  Does anyone know if they've stopped giving gifts?









I really didn't know what I wanted to do for dinner. It was between the Mara or heading to DTD for EoS.  The trip to DTD sounded exhausting to me so I just went down to the Mara. 

I got my usual veggie flatbread and some mac and cheese.  For those of you who haven't tried this flatbread it is seriously delicious and worthy of devouring.  



 

I also picked up a pastry.  Not sure why because they have very similar ones up at the CL for breakfast, but this one was BIG. And turned out to be very good.  





I took my food back to the room and managed to get through Bedknobs and Broomsticks in its entirety.  I was zonked out by 10:30.  It had been a great day and a hard day all at the same time.


----------



## dgbg100106

I just love CL...  I am not sure if they stopped the gifts or not...  We have always received one...
but then again I have not been back 2009...


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Yummy that snowball looks great on a hot day!
> 
> Aw man, nothing at Karamel!?  I'm guessing you never made it back
> 
> I love seeing photos of Conner!  He's such a beautiful dog



Love that they have snoballs at Epcot.  Next time I'm getting my favorite strawberry with condensed milk on top though.  Nothing beats that one 

I know, I couldn't believe it myself.  I had gone halfway through a giant line and just didn't feel like staying any longer.  I definitely regretted it later.  Sadly I didn't get back even though I did go back to Epcot.  

Thank you   he's a funny boy that's for sure.  How's your cute dog getting along with Calvin?


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I just love CL...  I am not sure if they stopped the gifts or not...  We have always received one...
> but then again I have not been back 2009...



Brandi, we've got to get you back to Disney!  

It was funny, I almost asked the CMs several times about the gift, but I didn't feel right about it.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Brandi, we've got to get you back to Disney!
> 
> It was funny, I almost asked the CMs several times about the gift, but I didn't feel right about it.



Oh I am sure I would have...  "Excuse me...  You know the last time I was here I got this cute beaded giraffe, and I was wondering if that was something you give out all the time?"


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Oh I am sure I would have...  "Excuse me...  You know the last time I was here I got this cute beaded giraffe, and I was wondering if that was something you give out all the time?"



 I know I should have.  Next time I definitely will.  Not sure when next time will be though.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I know I should have.  Next time I definitely will.  Not sure when next time will be though.



hopefully sooner than my next return trip..


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Love that they have snoballs at Epcot.  Next time I'm getting my favorite strawberry with condensed milk on top though.  Nothing beats that one
> 
> I know, I couldn't believe it myself.  I had gone halfway through a giant line and just didn't feel like staying any longer.  I definitely regretted it later.  Sadly I didn't get back even though I did go back to Epcot.
> 
> Thank you   he's a funny boy that's for sure.  How's your cute dog getting along with Calvin?



Goodness with condensed milk!? Sounds so creamy and delicious.

Calvin and Percy get along very well.  I actually think Percy is helping Calvin learn how to crawl since Percy is always trying to dodge him from grabbing his paws  He hates having his paws touched.

All those glorious treats and not one thing?!  I'm surprised and amazed!  How is Bedknobs and Broomsticks?  Good movie?  I haven't seen Oliver & Company in sooo long.  But every once in a while, my DB and I will say a few quotes from that movie.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hate it when parents think they are on vacation from being a parent. I have to say that nothing of the dessert offerings would have appealed to me either. It sounds like you ended up with a nice relaxing evening though.

Corinna


----------



## MEK

Pam - Your dog is gorgeous.  Love those big blue eyes!  He looks like a real sweetie!

Jenny - your dogs are beautiful as well.  I have to say that I have a soft spot in my heart for black animals.  I just love them (my Max cat is all black).

Pam - what a great way to spend the evening.  So relaxing.  I know I have said this before but CL looks so fantastic.  I know there are only a handful of CL rooms for DVC so it will probably never happen for me, but a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 10:

I woke up shortly after 9:00 and after getting ready headed out to get some breakfast.  I love having the DVC CL rooms on the same level as the CL.  









My favorite cinnamon rolls were missing, but they were just refilling them.  













What I took back to the room





I didnt eat all these at once, but kept them for later.  





I enjoyed my breakfast while watching Oliver and Co. I hadnt seen it in years and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Yesterday I had been a little mopey that I was on my own without mom and I resolved to thoroughly enjoy myself for the rest of vacation.  There was no sense to mope, I was at Disney World after all!  Shame on me for moping at all.  After watching the movie and all the extras I took both movies back to the store.  When I got back upstairs the CL offerings had been switched to snacks.  There was a special green theme and I suddenly realized it was St. Patties Day!  Its easy to lose track of days on a long vacation.  

























I had some delicious green lemonade and then headed off to explore a little.  





I had absolutely no plans for the day and by now it was after noon.  I decided to head to Hollywood Studios but on the way to the bus stop I decided to head to the overlook to watch the animals.





























This guy was so cute, he was playing with a rock, picking it up, tossing it around, and catching it again.  I watched for a while.


----------



## MEK

You are probably still updating but I've got to say that the green theme for St Patty's day is pretty cool.  Did they serve green beer later in the day?   

Glad you decided not to mop and make the best of your time alone!  What a spectacular place to do that in.


----------



## Pinkocto

I tore myself away from the pelicans and made my way to the other side of the outlook.  And who would I see but my favorite Red River Hogs!  Sorry, theres a lot of pictures of them, I think theyre the cutest little guys on the planet.  I later learned on my June trip that only these two boys are out because there were some baby hogs born and they are being kept inside with the momma until theyre ready.  













Just look at those ears!!!

















Sorry if that was a lot of the same picture.  I like all of them, the little cuties kept moving around.  I tore myself away, which was harder than with the pelicans, but there was a group of teenagers close by that were annoying me.  I headed to the bus stop.  





Looks like I saw the pelicans again. They hold a special place in my heart too.  On our first trip to Jambo House we had a room that was right above a pelican nest.  They entertained us the entire trip.  

















I must have missed all these animals before. Lots of activity on the savannah.  

















I think this time I really tore myself away and headed out.  









I thought this flower looked too cool. 









I was playing with the camera settings and must have had it on something when I took this.  I had quite a time changing it back to normal but I think this looks pretty.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> You are probably still updating but I've got to say that the green theme for St Patty's day is pretty cool.  Did they serve green beer later in the day?
> 
> Glad you decided not to mop and make the best of your time alone!  What a spectacular place to do that in.



You did catch me mid update   I thought it was pretty cool too.  A CM came out while I was taking pictures, he seemed like a manager, and said he likes to do something special for the holidays.  Said I should definitely come during Christmas, they do it up really nice.  I would love to one day but Christmas has always been family time for us so probably won't be able to.  He said he wanted to do green beer but the logistics were a bit complicated.  They did have some at Epcot when I went there later.  

I had indulged in a pity party long enough, and I'm glad I snapped myself out of it.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Goodness with condensed milk!? Sounds so creamy and delicious.



Oh yes, so delicious.  You must try one in October. The little stand is very hard to miss, but once you know where it is you'll be like, how did I always miss this before?  If you're looking at Japan and the big temple is on the left, the little stand is to the left of the temple.  




Leshaface said:


> Calvin and Percy get along very well.  I actually think Percy is helping Calvin learn how to crawl since Percy is always trying to dodge him from grabbing his paws  He hates having his paws touched.



I thought I remembered his name was Percy but I didn't want to say the wrong name.  Too cute, there's something about babies wanting to grab animals' feet.  I'm so glad they get along.  I've heard of some people getting rid of their animals once they have children because they don't get along or it's too much to have them both. I couldn't imagine doing that.  



Leshaface said:


> All those glorious treats and not one thing?!  I'm surprised and amazed!  How is Bedknobs and Broomsticks?  Good movie?  I haven't seen Oliver & Company in sooo long.  But every once in a while, my DB and I will say a few quotes from that movie.



I know, I have no idea how I didn't even grab a rice crispy treat.  Those things are fantastic!  You haven't seen Bedknobs and Broomsticks or Ponyo!?  go buy them right now, they're both fantastic.  Really, B & B has some amazing effects and the storyline is great.  Definitely worth seeing.  I really enjoyed Oliver and Co. again, it had been many many years.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I hate it when parents think they are on vacation from being a parent. I have to say that nothing of the dessert offerings would have appealed to me either. It sounds like you ended up with a nice relaxing evening though.
> 
> Corinna



I couldn't believe the behavior of those children. The parents must tune them out at home as well, because there was no way they could miss that wretched screaming.  

I can't say I wasn't in the mood for dessert since I picked up the pastry in the Mara, but nothing caught my eye in the CL.  I am surprised I didn't pick up a few rice crispy treats since they are so tasty.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - Your dog is gorgeous.  Love those big blue eyes!  He looks like a real sweetie!



Thank you  he is a sweet heart.  I call him my lovey dog.  Unfortunately right now we're having a huge thunderstorm and he's terrified.  I'm surprised internet is still up.  




MEK said:


> Pam - what a great way to spend the evening.  So relaxing.  I know I have said this before but CL looks so fantastic.  I know there are only a handful of CL rooms for DVC so it will probably never happen for me, but a girl can dream, right?



You must not have seen my post on your TR but I'm sure one of these years we can swap points if you're interested.  Mom is dying to stay in a treehouse one of these trips.  And I did get a CL waitlist to come through for an October trip that I unfortunatey had to cancel, so waitlists do happen.  There are only 5 2BR lockoffs up there, not many rooms at all.


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Jenny - your dogs are beautiful as well.  I have to say that I have a soft spot in my heart for black animals.  I just love them (my Max cat is all black).





Me too.  Especially black labs. They're just so lovable and goofy. 



Leshaface said:


> I'm so sorry about your Riley  It really sucks to lose a furry family member. Seeing his picture made me sad.  I know a lot of people say that they're just animals and we can just as easily replace them, but us animal people know that that's impossible.  I hope your pain eases over time




Thank you.  He was such a love bug too. I agree, non animal people just don't get it. 







Great updates Pam. That green lemonade freaked me out at first. I thought maybe it was that *juicing* that everyone seems to be doing lately. 

CL would spoil me. Looks awesome! 

I find it hard to get moving and motivated too to leave AVK. It's just so peaceful and interesting at the same time. Time just seems to fly by because there is just so much to enjoy. 

Those little river hogs are very cute. Big floppy Dumbo ears.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Awww, I love the red river hoggies!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oh, I love that there are baby hogs. I also have a soft spot for pelicans in general. I was so upset that I did not see any on our last cruise. I love the green theme at the Club Lounge.

Corinna


----------



## hstrickland

Very cool about St. Patty's day green at AKL It's a really big deal down here in Savannah....people go all out  The River Hogs are way cute (in their own way) We didn't see them last year. Didn't you say they were new? Or did I dream that?? Beautiful pics of AKL!!

Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Great updates Pam. That green lemonade freaked me out at first. I thought maybe it was that *juicing* that everyone seems to be doing lately.



Like with greens? I love juicing but I never add veggies, it might taste fine but I'd never know because the idea doesn't please me 




rentayenta said:


> CL would spoil me. Looks awesome!
> 
> I find it hard to get moving and motivated too to leave AVK. It's just so peaceful and interesting at the same time. Time just seems to fly by because there is just so much to enjoy.
> 
> Those little river hogs are very cute. Big floppy Dumbo ears.



CL is so nice. The only problem is that the DVC rooms only have two with a savannah view and I think I like a savannah view over the CL. I've only had a pool view with DVC CL. 

I just adore those hogs!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Awww, I love the red river hoggies!



I know!  They're just so cute!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, I love that there are baby hogs. I also have a soft spot for pelicans in general. I was so upset that I did not see any on our last cruise. I love the green theme at the Club Lounge.
> 
> Corinna



Those pelicans are so entertaining. They are a hoot and a half to watch.  Bummer you didn't see any on your cruise.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Very cool about St. Patty's day green at AKL It's a really big deal down here in Savannah....people go all out  The River Hogs are way cute (in their own way) We didn't see them last year. Didn't you say they were new? Or did I dream that?? Beautiful pics of AKL!!
> 
> Heather



Are there lots of Irish in Savannah?  We don't see very much of it in Maryland, at least I don't. The Somali Wild donkeys were the new addition, the hogs have been there for a long time. Two trips I didn't see them at all, and I was super disappointed. Thank you


----------



## hstrickland

Pinkocto said:


> Are there lots of Irish in Savannah?  We don't see very much of it in Maryland, at least I don't. The Somali Wild donkeys were the new addition, the hogs have been there for a long time. Two trips I didn't see them at all, and I was super disappointed. Thank you




 Yep! Lots of Irish...or those who claim to be  St. Patty's day is a HUGE deal in Savannah. I usually try to avoid it all together. The only masses of people I enjoy are at WDW


----------



## dgbg100106

love all the photos...  I so miss AKL... and CL

I have to find time to get back down there and just do a resort stay....  I need my fix.  I so love the animals.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Like with greens? I love juicing but I never add veggies, it might taste fine but I'd never know because the idea doesn't please me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL is so nice. The only problem is that the DVC rooms only have two with a savannah view and I think I like a savannah view over the CL. I've only had a pool view with DVC CL.
> 
> I just adore those hogs!





I've got friends that will throw anything into their juicers and call it a miracle.  Seriously. Their concoctions look disgusting and so high calorie. I think I'd rather have a margarita. 


I didn't realize CL with DVC only has a limited number of SV villas.​


----------



## jenseib

You are making me yearn to stay at AKL again.  We really enjoyed our one night stay there last Nov and I really want to go back again.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 10 continued:

I left off with me heading to a park after a very relaxing morning enjoying the resort. I was undecided between MK and HS and decided to take the first bus that came.  That happened to be HS so thats where I went. I decided to check the wait times while on the bus and would you believe Tot was 70 minutes, RnRC was 70 minutes, and TSM was 70 minutes.  Horrors upon horrors, that would not do! I was getting hungry so I thought about grabbing an OKW bus at HS then take a boat to DTD to grab some lunch. Then thought that was a bit complicated and would just grab some lunch in HS and skip the rides.  But as luck would have it this beauty showed up as I was walking up to HS and quickly changed my plans.





I had been wanting to try a certain restaurant but had never made the time to get there and thought this would be my perfect chance.  I took the boat to the Yacht Club and walked over to the Beach Club.  Of course I took pictures on the way.  The area is so pretty.  









There were no signs anywhere so I stopped at a little pearl shop and asked directions.  Thank goodness I did because I had to wend my way through the maze of the Beach Club since they wont let anyone cut through the pool area.  They have the place locked up like Fort Knox!  









My destination was Beaches and Cream of course.  I remember going there on my first trip to WDW when I was 6 years old and had always wanted to go back.  The place was packed and the only seat available was at the bar.  That was perfect, I didnt want to take up a table just for myself.  





I had originally just wanted to order To Go, but the treat I had in mind wasnt available on their take out menu.  I thought that was quite bizarre.  I ordered the very delicious Strawberry Shortcake.  





Why they didnt have this in a bowl was beyond me, I had quite the time not getting ice cream all over the place.  While I was enjoying my treat a CM dropped an entire tray of ice cream she was delivering.  Glass went everywhere.  I felt so bad for the CM.  Thankfully nobody got upset and just helped her find where all the rogue glass went.  Belly happy I headed off to Epcot.  I was still hungry for regular food and the Fish and Chip shop in the U.K. was calling to me.  I had been so good at not getting any ice cream on my shirt the entire time and then with the last bite a big glob fell right in the middle of my shirt  I put on my sweatshirt to cover it up but it was too hot to keep it on very long.  There was no line at the International Gateway which I thought was fantastic and I was quickly in the U.K.  I saw Mrs. Potts and Chip topiaries in France but I couldnt bring myself to walk over the bridge to see them.  

Fish and chips attained I went in search of a seat.  The area was packed and I had to walk a bit of a ways to find a bench.  





They were delicious as usual but I had a little friend vying for a piece of my lunch.  



 

This little guy was quite insistent.  I tried to get a picture of him taking a piece of fry out of my fingers but was unable to do so.  





He almost jumped up onto my bench, he tried his hardest to get up there.  I was quite amused and was totally entertained during lunch.  

















He was so cute, and had absolutely no fear. 





After I finished I took some more pictures of topiaries while I headed out of the park.  It was packed and all the ride times at Epcot were long as well.  I just wasnt in the mood to wait in any lines.  

















They had a little area for Oz since that had just come out.  









I loved these flowers, not sure if they were glass or plastic but I thought they were really cool.


----------



## Pinkocto

I almost stopped by the aquarium but I was just plum tuckered out.  This is what I wrote in the journal I miss my ship, everything is so close together on the ship.  Too funny.  Its not like I walked all that much.  









I got back to the resort around 4:30.  I think Id been gone for a whopping 3 and a half hours.  I stopped in the Zawadi Marketplace and picked up Cars and Tangled.  When I got up to the CL they had the appetizers out.  





This cheese is delicious

































What I took back to the room





I started watching Tangled while eating my appetizers.  I couldnt figure whether or not to go to DTD or MK that evening but in the end I decided that DTD would probably be crazy since it was St. Patties Day.  I wanted to wait until 8:00 when they put out the desserts.  I actually fell asleep waiting for dessert time.  I had put in Cars after Tangled and that was around 7:00, and I woke up at 8:53.  Thankfully I hadnt missed desserts and went out to see what they had.  

















What I took back to the room.  





I decided to wait until 10:00 to head to MK hoping that most of the crowds would be gone by then.  I restarted Cars and fell asleep again, this time waking up at 11:24.  Guess I wouldnt be heading to MK after all.  Turns out I was a lot more tired than I thought.  I managed to catch up in the journal before officially calling it a night.  I resolved to try and be more productive the next day.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> love all the photos...  I so miss AKL... and CL
> 
> I have to find time to get back down there and just do a resort stay....  I need my fix.  I so love the animals.



I love watching the animals, I think it's so amazing they have a resort like AKL.  You definitely need to get back down there, even if it's just for a long weekend.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I've got friends that will throw anything into their juicers and call it a miracle.  Seriously. Their concoctions look disgusting and so high calorie. I think I'd rather have a margarita.
> 
> 
> I didn't realize CL with DVC only has a limited number of SV villas.​



I love my fruit smoothies, I have one almost every day.  They're perfect for lunches.  I make a big one and freeze it the night before and then it thaws at work.  I use 100% juice not from concentrate for my liquid and then toss in any frozen fruit, non-sweetned, that I have in the freezer.  Delicious, nutritious, and easy.  

Unfortunately there are only 2 of the 2BRs that face the savannah, the 3 others face the pool.  Thankfully when I took my DB and DSIL they were able to get the savannah view while mom and I had a pool view.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> You are making me yearn to stay at AKL again.  We really enjoyed our one night stay there last Nov and I really want to go back again.



One night is definitely not enough.  Hopefully you can get back there soon   I need to read your other TRs to catch up on your adventures.


----------



## rentayenta

Love this update. How fun to just be able to hop the first bus even though DHS was packed. Those are some long standby lines. 

I haven't been to Beaches and Cream but yum! Strawberry shortcake is my favorite. I like almost anything strawberry.

I think having a relaxing day was just what you needed.  The CL offerings look delicious as usual. How fun to be able to just grab a little treat sans wallet.

Had you seen Tangled before? It's one of my family's favorites.


----------



## hstrickland

We've eaten at Beaches n' Cream once, and have tried several times after that to get in. No luck! Packed, like you said. Your strawberry shortcake looked delicious! You're right, though - needs to be in a dish  Our family wants to try the Kitchen Sink, so hoping we can do that on the next trip.

Nice pics as always!


----------



## Linda67

Sounds like a really great day. It's nice sometimes to just go with the flow and see where the day takes you 

Your ice cream at B&C looks delicious but like you, I can't fathom why this is not served in a bowl??!! - sure the presentation looks cool but it must have been so difficult to keep it on the plate!


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day, even if all you did was eat, walk around parks and watch movies.  That sounds like a fabulous day!!  I did that last weekend, except it wasn't quite as relaxing since I had to go home and feed the cats before and after the eat and have fun at the park!


----------



## MEK

Have you ever stayed at the Beach Club?  I know you are a true blue AKL fan, but its really a fun area to stay at for something new.

That strawberry shortcake looks delicious.  I do believe that's the first time I've seen a picture of it!  Yum!  

I bet a lot of ice cream gets broken at B&C.  You are not the first person who has seen (or heard) that happen.  I bet the whole place gets super quiet all at once.

Love all the pictures from F&G.

You sound like me with the movies.  I rarely make it through an entire movie without falling asleep.  

Great update!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I love watching the animals, I think it's so amazing they have a resort like AKL.  You definitely need to get back down there, even if it's just for a long weekend.



I agree, you are making it hard for me, I want to go NOW...

The update was lovely, and sorry you were so tired, but I am glad you took the time to rest up, you needed it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wow, that was crazy busy. I love the Crescent Lake resorts. I have not made it to Beaches and Cream yet, but after seeing the Strawberry Shortcake, I think I need to put this right.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Love this update. How fun to just be able to hop the first bus even though DHS was packed. Those are some long standby lines.



I couldn't believe the lines were so long. No way I'd have the patience to wait. 



rentayenta said:


> I haven't been to Beaches and Cream but yum! Strawberry shortcake is my favorite. I like almost anything strawberry.



Me too, strawberries are one of my favorite things. Mom used to take me strawberry picking as a little girl, it's stuck with me  Beaches and Cream was fun, I'd love to get mom there. There's something about just relaxing and eating ice cream 



rentayenta said:


> I think having a relaxing day was just what you needed.  The CL offerings look delicious as usual. How fun to be able to just grab a little treat sans wallet.



I seriously just went with the flow, it was nice. That's one thing I love about cruising, the wallet doesn't come out while you're on the ship. It's so nice.



rentayenta said:


> Had you seen Tangled before? It's one of my family's favorites.



I saw it in the theater, it's a great movie. I always cry at the end when the dad hugs them both.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> We've eaten at Beaches n' Cream once, and have tried several times after that to get in. No luck! Packed, like you said. Your strawberry shortcake looked delicious! You're right, though - needs to be in a dish  Our family wants to try the Kitchen Sink, so hoping we can do that on the next trip.
> 
> Nice pics as always!



Absolutely packed! It definitely needed a bowl, or a large sundae thing. It would still look pretty. The kitchen sink looks like a doozy! Hope you can get back next trip


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Sounds like a really great day. It's nice sometimes to just go with the flow and see where the day takes you
> 
> Your ice cream at B&C looks delicious but like you, I can't fathom why this is not served in a bowl??!! - sure the presentation looks cool but it must have been so difficult to keep it on the plate!



I loved not having a schedule I needed to follow, or anyone else I needed to make happy.  I got into single vacation mode. 

Exactly, why no bowl!? It was very different getting each portion onto the spoon without it going everywhere. Next time I think I'll get something in a big sundae glass, there will definitely be a next time


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day, even if all you did was eat, walk around parks and watch movies.  That sounds like a fabulous day!!  I did that last weekend, except it wasn't quite as relaxing since I had to go home and feed the cats before and after the eat and have fun at the park!



 that's exactly all I did! It was great. That's one thing about vacation, I do miss Conner. 

So the times have come out for the week I'll be at DL. Parks don't open until 10:00, that's perfect for me since I love to sleep in. They still don't have Fantasmic posted for the week I'm there. Is it possible they won't show it?


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Have you ever stayed at the Beach Club?  I know you are a true blue AKL fan, but its really a fun area to stay at for something new.



 We stayed at either the BC or YC on my very first trip. I do believe it was the YC though, need it change my signature. I had the BC booked for this June but that vacation time was denied so that's why I ended up at AKV in the 1BR. I fully intend to book BCV for before and after the Mother's Day cruise next year. Hopefully I'll be able to, fingers are crossed. I do love Jambo House, you're right. I'm forcing myself to try other places  



MEK said:


> That strawberry shortcake looks delicious.  I do believe that's the first time I've seen a picture of it!  Yum!



It was delicious. Can't wait to get back there and try something else though. 



MEK said:


> I bet a lot of ice cream gets broken at B&C.  You are not the first person who has seen (or heard) that happen.  I bet the whole place gets super quiet all at once.



Yep, we all quickly looked around, but people were really good at trying to not make the CM feel too on the spot. I know she probably felt embarrassed already. 



MEK said:


> Love all the pictures from F&G.
> 
> You sound like me with the movies.  I rarely make it through an entire movie without falling asleep.
> 
> Great update!



Thank you 

Usually I'm pretty good at staying awake through movies but that night I just couldn't do it. Must have been pretty tired and wasn't aware.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I agree, you are making it hard for me, I want to go NOW...
> 
> The update was lovely, and sorry you were so tired, but I am glad you took the time to rest up, you needed it.



I hope you can work in a trip 

I guess I did, couldn't believe I kept falling asleep.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, that was crazy busy. I love the Crescent Lake resorts. I have not made it to Beaches and Cream yet, but after seeing the Strawberry Shortcake, I think I need to put this right.
> 
> Corinna



That's the great thing, well one of the great things, about Disney. There's always another delicious place to try.


----------



## Leshaface

I must get to Beaches & Cream someday!  That dessert looks fabulous.  And oh man...I am totally missing the fish and chips right now!  What a great meal to have.

You must have been exhausted to fall asleep twice!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> that's exactly all I did! It was great. That's one thing about vacation, I do miss Conner.
> 
> So the times have come out for the week I'll be at DL. Parks don't open until 10:00, that's perfect for me since I love to sleep in. They still don't have Fantasmic posted for the week I'm there. Is it possible they won't show it?



Hmmm...I like a 10:00AM opening time, I could even make rope drop with you possibly and we could ride RSR.  We'll have to coordinate with Leshaface and see if she can make it down!  They may only have it on the weekends.  I'll have to check the site and see how far they have the schedule.



Leshaface said:


> I must get to Beaches & Cream someday!  That dessert looks fabulous.  And oh man...I am totally missing the fish and chips right now!  What a great meal to have.
> 
> You must have been exhausted to fall asleep twice!



You must have received Fish and Chips overload today!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I must get to Beaches & Cream someday!  That dessert looks fabulous.  And oh man...I am totally missing the fish and chips right now!  What a great meal to have.
> 
> You must have been exhausted to fall asleep twice!



I must have been  I was upset I missed park time though. Id been at WDW for two days and still hadn't been on a ride.

Beaches and Cream was too cute, definitely worthy of a visit. Those fish and chips are so good. I still need to try the ones at DTD, Alison said those are even better 


Would you want to/be able to meet Alison and me at DL when I'm out there in September?


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Hmmm...I like a 10:00AM opening time, I could even make rope drop with you possibly and we could ride RSR.  We'll have to coordinate with Leshaface and see if she can make it down!  They may only have it on the weekends.  I'll have to check the site and see how far they have the schedule.



That would be great! I'm pleasantly surprised at the 10:00 openings, I was going to force myself to get up earlier but now I don't have to


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I couldn't believe the lines were so long. No way I'd have the patience to wait.




I know, those were terribly long. I wouldn't have waited either. I remember the days of 90 minute lines for Space Mountain before FP. 





> Me too, strawberries are one of my favorite things. Mom used to take me strawberry picking as a little girl, it's stuck with me  Beaches and Cream was fun, I'd love to get mom there. There's something about just relaxing and eating ice cream




Yeah, you don't feel a lot of stress when eating ice cream. Hmmm.....that sounds like a good thesis. 





> I seriously just went with the flow, it was nice. That's one thing I love about cruising, the wallet doesn't come out while you're on the ship. It's so nice.




Days like that are the best. That's whats so nice about vacation and why I'm hesitant to book any excursions. What if Joshua and I wake up and want to do something totally different that what we've paid for? I'm guessing there is very little wiggle room on refunds for excursions. 





> I saw it in the theater, it's a great movie. I always cry at the end when the dad hugs them both.




Me too! We've seen it so many times. It's a great one.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I know, those were terribly long. I wouldn't have waited either. I remember the days of 90 minute lines for Space Mountain before FP.



Not good, not good at all 







rentayenta said:


> Yeah, you don't feel a lot of stress when eating ice cream. Hmmm.....that sounds like a good thesis.



If only it didn't have calories, life would almost be perfect 





rentayenta said:


> Days like that are the best. That's whats so nice about vacation and why I'm hesitant to book any excursions. What if Joshua and I wake up and want to do something totally different that what we've paid for? I'm guessing there is very little wiggle room on refunds for excursions.
> .



Unless there's a medical reason for canceling I think they'll charge you. And maybe if they're able to fill your spot. I think I'm going to keep Cozumel open and if I feel adventurous I'll take a cab over to Chankanaab. That could still change though  

I was able to find a rental car for $55 to get up to Disney. I'm going to take the car right to MCO instead of keeping it for the weekend. That'll cut down on expenses. Still need to find a pre cruise hotel. I can't wait!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I hope you can work in a trip
> 
> I guess I did, couldn't believe I kept falling asleep.



I have always wanted to get the Kitchen Sink and Beaches & Cream...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I have always wanted to get the Kitchen Sink and Beaches & Cream...



My worry is that it'd melt way before getting close to finishing. I still want to attempt the Sand Pail at the waterparks, I think that's doable.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> My worry is that it'd melt way before getting close to finishing. I still want to attempt the Sand Pail at the waterparks, I think that's doable.



Oh I would never finish, you would need several people to finish that off.

The pail is doable I think...


----------



## dgbg100106

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzPaJJARCJc


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzPaJJARCJc



That was really cute, thanks  it's even bigger than I thought, wow.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Unless there's a medical reason for canceling I think they'll charge you. And maybe if they're able to fill your spot. I think I'm going to keep Cozumel open and if I feel adventurous I'll take a cab over to Chankanaab. That could still change though
> 
> I was able to find a rental car for $55 to get up to Disney. I'm going to take the car right to MCO instead of keeping it for the weekend. That'll cut down on expenses. Still need to find a pre cruise hotel. I can't wait!!!





That's a great price.  Im so envious. You're going to have a blast after. 

I'm still going to ask my friend about her friends and family rate so don't pay for a hotel yet. She can get a deal if the hotel is offering the F&F rate. She gets a deal at Hilton and Marriott. I'd ask her now but she'd think I'm a total freak for planning this far out.  

I knew I read something about you going to the park in Cozumel. I just didn't remember where I saw it.  It's a good idea to keep it open, I may follow suit.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> That's a great price.  Im so envious. You're going to have a blast after.
> 
> I'm still going to ask my friend about her friends and family rate so don't pay for a hotel yet. She can get a deal if the hotel is offering the F&F rate. She gets a deal at Hilton and Marriott. I'd ask her now but she'd think I'm a total freak for planning this far out.
> 
> I knew I read something about you going to the park in Cozumel. I just didn't remember where I saw it.  It's a good idea to keep it open, I may follow suit.



I couldn't believe it, since everything else I saw was in the $80s per day. I thought about keeping the car but I really don't need it, best to save the money. I'm just so looking forward to the cruise, the afterwards will probably be a go with the flow couple of days. 

That would be awesome about the discount. I'll hold off for now then. I've been getting a bit distressed at the bad reviews the cheaper hotels have on tripadvisor.  I'd much rather start off the trip somewhere safe and clean and more money than cheap and dirty.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Would you want to/be able to meet Alison and me at DL when I'm out there in September?



Yes i'm still hoping to!  Depending on which day, I may only go down for the day and come back.  Are you planning on spending the day in DTD during your trip?


----------



## Leshaface

BTW, are you going to do a PTR for DLR?!


....or do you already have one and i'm just so out of the loop?


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> BTW, are you going to do a PTR for DLR?!
> 
> 
> ....or do you already have one and i'm just so out of the loop?



I haven't started one because I'm still waiting for the schedule to come out. I'm used to WDW having their schedule months ahead of time, I'm starting to get a little antsy. They had posted the hours last week but now they took them away  

Does DTD need a full day? I was planning to explore it after the parks, most nights they close at 8:00. I'll only have a 5 day pass so will have a full extra day to explore. I'll also have a car so could go out and about.


----------



## jenseib

Many many years ago I sailed on Norwegian and we had a really long travel day and I decided to take a nap before dinner.  Several hours later we woke up and had completely missed dinner and pretty much the whole first night!  
I think that was back in the days when they did midnight buffets regularly so we hit that for dinner instead.


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry I'm so behind.  DTD at Disneyland could take a full day but doesn't need a full day if that makes sense. If you saw a movie then maybe but it's not that big. I'm not a huge shopper though. I think you'll be fine in the venting a strolling through.


----------



## Pinkocto

jenseib said:


> Many many years ago I sailed on Norwegian and we had a really long travel day and I decided to take a nap before dinner.  Several hours later we woke up and had completely missed dinner and pretty much the whole first night!
> I think that was back in the days when they did midnight buffets regularly so we hit that for dinner instead.



I have had nightmares of doing this exact thing!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Sorry I'm so behind.  DTD at Disneyland could take a full day but doesn't need a full day if that makes sense. If you saw a movie then maybe but it's not that big. I'm not a huge shopper though. I think you'll be fine in the venting a strolling through.



No worries! It seems like ages since I updated. I must finish this before going to DL which is in three 1/2 weeks. Two more updates probably. 

I love shopping so I'll probably go in every shop just to see what they have.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> No worries! It seems like ages since I updated. I must finish this before going to DL which is in three 1/2 weeks. Two more updates probably.
> 
> I love shopping so I'll probably go in every shop just to see what they have.



Your trip is that close?  Can't wait for you to see the GCV! 

I haven't updated in a while. I've only got one park day and then our travel day. My trip was last October.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Your trip is that close?  Can't wait for you to see the GCV!



I'm so excited! I feel like I'm going off to explore unknown territory. Well I guess I am, everything is going to be new  




rentayenta said:


> I haven't updated in a while. I've only got one park day and then our travel day. My trip was last October.



It is so melancholy when a marvelous trip you had been planning for ages comes to an end, and then the end of a TR brings it all back. I almost have to force myself to write about the last days with these TRs. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> I haven't started one because I'm still waiting for the schedule to come out. I'm used to WDW having their schedule months ahead of time, I'm starting to get a little antsy. They had posted the hours last week but now they took them away
> 
> Does DTD need a full day? I was planning to explore it after the parks, most nights they close at 8:00. I'll only have a 5 day pass so will have a full extra day to explore. I'll also have a car so could go out and about.



Have they updated recently? Usually they have park hours like a month and half out.  Strange.

Well, I was actually thinking about possibly meeting up at DTD if you were going to be down there.  Trust me, you don't want to drive around unless you absolutely have to.  I thought you were taking a shuttle from LAX?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> It is so melancholy when a marvelous trip you had been planning for ages comes to an end, and then the end of a TR brings it all back. I almost have to force myself to write about the last days with these TRs. I hope that makes sense.



I know that feeling. I have now started on the post-cruise stay for my trip and I am just not making any progress even though they were really enjoyable days.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Have they updated recently? Usually they have park hours like a month and half out.  Strange.



It's so bizarre, they'll post it and then take it down. They've done it several times. Last night September was posted and today it's gone again. 




Leshaface said:


> Well, I was actually thinking about possibly meeting up at DTD if you were going to be down there.  Trust me, you don't want to drive around unless you absolutely have to.  I thought you were taking a shuttle from LAX?



I looked into the shuttle and I was all set to do that, but Alison mentioned she and Fran will be doing a concert Sunday night and I'd really like to go. So I looked into a car which turns out was only $150. And I want to stop by the grocery store to get some food and soda. Really can't live without my diet Mountain Dew. The shuttle was going to be $32 round trip but with tip at least $42, so for $108 more I have the flexibility of a car. I know traffic is pretty bad out there but we have terrible traffic ourselves so I'm not too worried about that. I'll definitely be going to DTD, probably every day, I want to explore everything!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I know that feeling. I have now started on the post-cruise stay for my trip and I am just not making any progress even though they were really enjoyable days.
> 
> Corinna



Exactly   I get so excited to share about the awesome trip I had, and near to the end my feet start dragging.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 11; 2nd to last day:  

I managed to drag myself out of bed at 9:56. Yes, I looked at the clock and was horrified to see how late it was.  You remember I kept falling asleep the night before and was unable to get to EMHs, apparently I really needed the rest.  When I saw the late hour I raced out to the CL to grab some breakfast.  I saw the cleaning cart at the room next door so went back in and grabbed my journal and the movies to return.  I didnt want to interrupt the cleaning and acquisition of new toiletries.  I had quite a stash growing to take home!  

I sat on the couch and enjoyed a light breakfast of fruit and pastries.  Im glad I woke up in time, Ive found CL saves a bundle on breakfasts alone.  Then I took the movies back down to the store.  Ive said it once and Ill say it again, I really wish they would have movies on demand in the rooms at WDW.  I really like having something on in the background as I get ready. I need to just bring some of my own in the future.  Back up to the room which had been cleaned while I was gone, with new toiletries in place.  Score!  

There was a letter from DME asking to call and verify my flight information.  This was a foreshadowing of things to come.  I had booked an AirTran flight through SW.  I called them and sorted things out, and when I was ready I decided to head to MK.  It was now day 3 at Disney World and I had yet to go on a single ride.  The lines had been horrendous, hopefully today would be better.  I stopped by the Arusha Overlook on the way down to the buses.  No pictures because I didnt take the big camera with me, but it really made me miss having a savannah view this trip.  

I was at MK by 11:30 and headed straight to Pecos Bills for lunch.   As soon as I was in Adventureland I wanted to turn around and leave, there were throngs of people.  The lines werent long at Pecos Bills and I quickly found a table.  I enjoyed a very tasty veggie taco salad with lettuce, tomatoes, mushrooms, cheese, and ranch dressing, delicious!  





I texted mom a picture of my salad, it was definitely not the same without her.  After my tasty lunch I headed to Fantasyland, I needed to ride some rides!  Just inside FL I saw a brand new Tangled restroom area.  I had no idea they were even building this.  Its gorgeous, but Im more than a little disappointed they didnt make more out of it.  Not to mention the tower has no business being anywhere close to the city center.  Yes, Im picky with my details.  

















Well the lines were just too much for me.  Even IASM was 25 minutes.  I decided to try my luck with Mickeys Philharmagic and was lucky enough that it was only a 10 minute wait.  I enjoyed the show as much as usual.  They were making progress on the Dwarves mining ride, I cant wait for that to be ready.  









 Then I started to head to Big Top Treats in search of some dessert.  On the way I saw somebody with a delicious looking sundae.  I looked around trying to find where they got it and spotted Storybook Treats.  That turned out to be the place I needed and ordered myself a swirled vanilla and chocolate cookie hot fudge sundae.  





Oh my goodness, this was so delicious! Perfectly soft cookies, gooey hot fudge that had cooled from the icecream.   It hit the spot! Im looking forward to another one in December.  I wasnt able to finish it, but made a good dent. 

I loved this mural around the construction. 





 I decided I was done with MK, perhaps HS would have less people.  I headed to the train station but there were so many people I thought Id have to wait for two if not three trains before getting on.  So I walked behind the race cars. I should mention that Dumbo was a 55 minute wait, and look how long the line for the Barnstormer was!  





I decided to stop by Space Mountain but it was an 85 minute wait.  No, no no.  Not going to happen.  I had gotten really spoiled by the practically nonexistent lines the previous September . I stopped at a table for a breather and caught up in the journal.  At this point I decided to head back to the resort and then go to HS EMHs that night.  Maybe the lines would be less during EMHs.  I could dream right? 

The trip back to the resort took quite a while. I had just missed a bus and had to wait what seemed like ages for another one.  The wait itself wasnt bad, it was the complaining children that were waiting in line next to me that werent pleasant. A bus finally came and when we got to Kidani a family got off the bus, looked around confused and realized they werent staying at Kidani.  But they didnt know what the resort they were staying at was called&. How can you pay so much to stay somewhere and not know what its called?  The complaining children continued to complain the entire trip.  Finally at Jambo and away from all those annoying people, thank goodness. I stopped in Zawadi to pick up some new movies. Pickings were pretty slim and I ended up with Peter Pan, which I love, and Tinkerbell and the Lost Treasure which I had heard good things about but still wasn't sure.    

Up to the room shortly before 5:00 where I changed into my bathing suit, grabbed my book, and headed down to the pool.  I checked out the hot tubs but they were full so I just found a lounger and read for about 90 minutes.  This was the life.  Why didnt I do this earlier?  I read until it was too cold for comfort and headed back in.  





















As I was out there reading I was witness to the funniest moment.  Im sure most of you parents have gone through this before but it was so funny to watch.  There was a little boy having the time of his life in the pool, swimming and jumping in and playing with friends.  Well he had gotten out and was talking with his mom, he couldnt have been more than 5 or 6, and she told him to start getting ready because they had to leave to go to dinner.  Well he started inching towards the edge of the pool.  'dont you dare go back in!' mischevious look given, 'dont you dare!' inching closer to the edge, 'Im warning you, dont you dare!' SPLASH!  So the mom tells the dad to go get the child and of course he was just far enough from the edge that he couldnt be grabbed, and the dad obviously didnt want to go in and get wet.  Finally the boy realized he was pushing it too far and got out.  The entire time he had the biggest smile on his face. Not a sneaky smile but one that showed how much fun he was having. The mom tried to be stern, really really tried, but couldnt help but start laughing.  Im laughing just remembering the story, it was so funny to witness.  I was glad she was able to see the humor in it all and not be mad at her son.


----------



## MEK

Oh yeah - that's a moment every parent has had.  I can just see that kid grinning form ear to ear.  I have to tell you though - I think the outcome would had been different if there were two kids there.  

You must have been really tired and needed all that sleep.

Yum to your Peco Bill's lunch.  I love mushrooms!  

Somehow the parks are just NOT fun when it is that crowded.  I'm glad you bagged it and decided to spend the afternoon at the resort.  When its like that the only good time of the day is between 9 and 10 am. Oh, and late at night.

Love the pics!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Oh yeah - that's a moment every parent has had.  I can just see that kid grinning form ear to ear.  I have to tell you though - I think the outcome would had been different if there were two kids there.



It was so funny! I loved that the mom finally broke down and laughed. Well, the older brother was watching from the sidelines, he was being good  



MEK said:


> You must have been really tired and needed all that sleep.



I was just disappointed I was missing so much Disney time. Turns out that shortly after I got home I came down with a horrible cold, I'm thinking this being tired business at Disney was the first stages. 



MEK said:


> Yum to your Peco Bill's lunch.  I love mushrooms!



It was so good! Pecos Bills is definitely my go to place at MK. Love that toppings bar. 



MEK said:


> Somehow the parks are just NOT fun when it is that crowded.  I'm glad you bagged it and decided to spend the afternoon at the resort.  When its like that the only good time of the day is between 9 and 10 am. Oh, and late at night.



You're exactly right, it takes the fun right out if it for me. It's a whole different experience when there are low crowds. I'm so glad my DB and SiL experienced a low crowd trip. 



MEK said:


> Love the pics!



Thanks  my picture taking slowed down to a snail pace the last few days. I feel bad I don't have more for updates.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a shame that the parks were so busy again. This very much reminds me of our November trip. I love the look of that Taco Salad. I may have to check this out in December. I love the look of the Tangled bathrooms.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that the parks were so busy again. This very much reminds me of our November trip. I love the look of that Taco Salad. I may have to check this out in December. I love the look of the Tangled bathrooms.
> 
> Corinna



It was really frustrating. I can't remember being there with it so busy since my 1998 trip which was in June. The previous March I was there around the same dates and it wasn't half as crowded.

That taco salad is fantastic. They give you the shell at the ordering window just with beef in it, I get mine without, and then you fill it at the toppings bar with whatever you want. The toppings are so fresh, you can see them chopping fresh veggies behind a glass.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 11 continued:

Back up to the CL and they had the appetizers out.  These are mostly the same offerings as previous nights.  Sorry the pictures arent the best.  

































What I took back to the room





I started the Tinkerbell movie while eating my appetizers, they were delicious as usual and the movie ended up being really cute.  Finished that around 8:10 and headed out for some desserts.  

These were the specials of the evening









And then the regular offerings









What I had.  The coconut mousse with lemon curd was so delicious!   I remembered them from a previous visit so had to have two.  





I forced myself to get moving and headed to HS at 8:45.  I got there around 9:10 and didnt have to show my KTTW card yet, EMHs didnt start until 10:00.  I checked in at the times board first and saw that the waits were horrible.  Thats all I wrote, horrible.  So I decided to head over to the Muppets Show since that wouldnt be open during EMHs and I had been wanting to see it anyway.  A show had just started so I wandered around the waiting room and saw some cute props Id somehow missed on previous trips.  This room has so much detail.  

I absolutely love this one













There were maybe twenty of us in the waiting area and the CM was happy and laid back.  We did not have to go all the way to the end of the row.  Loved the show as usual.  My only wish is that theyd upgrade the 3D part, sometimes I have to move my glasses to see it correctly.  I stopped in the store for a little bit but nothing caught my eye so headed to TSM.  

I went the back way around the Streets of America and there was absolutely no one around.  It was very peaceful, almost like I had HS all to myself.  Then I rounded the corner and found them all waiting for TSM.  It was 10:02 and it was a 45 minute wait.  I figured Id go to ToT and RnRC first and then come back.  I didnt get far, I got caught up in a Mulch, Sweat, and Shears show.  If you guys havent seen one of their shows definitely take the time, they play old rock n roll. They sing great, have some humor thrown in, and have so much energy.  I got a few pictures, not good ones, only had the phone that night.  









The one in the red is the funny one, he gets the audience involved and is just great.  





After the fantastic show I headed back to TSM to check on it again.  It was up to 60 minutes.  Sorry TSM, I wont be riding you this trip.  I headed towards ToT and RnRC again but had the great idea to stop at the times board again.  A CM was just updating the times and ToT was 30 minutes and RnRC was 50 minutes.  In retrospect 30 minutes isnt that bad, I should have waited for ToT but I just wasnt in the mood.  I was closer to the exit so I headed that way.  Browsed in some shops on the way out but still didnt buy anything.  I had to wait a little bit for a bus and it was standing room only.  Got to Jambo around 11:20 and headed up to the room where I put on Peter Pan and caught up in the journal.  It was a fun night even though I didnt do much.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> It was really frustrating. I can't remember being there with it so busy since my 1998 trip which was in June. The previous March I was there around the same dates and it wasn't half as crowded.
> 
> That taco salad is fantastic. They give you the shell at the ordering window just with beef in it, I get mine without, and then you fill it at the toppings bar with whatever you want. The toppings are so fresh, you can see them chopping fresh veggies behind a glass.



I am glad that you managed to see the Muppets 3D show. 45 minutes for Toy Story Mania would be the kind of waiting time at which I seriously would have considered it. 60 minutes would have been too long though.

That they just give you the Taco shell and the meat fills me with joy. I am quite particular with what I will and won't eat and the combinations of food and this sounds a winner. I just checked the map for MVMCP from last year and Pecos Bill was open. So I will have dinner there during the party and this leaves me the option to try my luck with Be Our Guest for lunch on my full Magic Kingdom day.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

I can't believe how crowded it was again. I wonder if an off or lower crowd season even exits anymore?  

I could make a meal with the CL offerings. They look fantastic as usual. 

You're hard core! I would have called it a night at 8:40.   We had a discussion last night where Michael declared me as old as I prefer mornings to late nights. Lol!


----------



## Leshaface

Mmm CL offerings look delish!

I love watching Muppet 3d Vision!  No one else in my party usually does, but I always enjoy it.  Love the prop area too


----------



## MEK

So - I have never seen the banana puree before.  There is so much in that attraction and I feel like I never see it all.

I'm so glad you had a fun evening.  Sometimes its not about how much you do, but how you do it.

Those concierge pictures kill me every time.  I wish that VGF would have a concierge level.  A girl can dream, right?


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you managed to see the Muppets 3D show. 45 minutes for Toy Story Mania would be the kind of waiting time at which I seriously would have considered it. 60 minutes would have been too long though.



I figured I'd come back and it would be less time because EMHs had just started. I was wrong of course  

I love the Muppet Show, I think it's so cute. 




dolphingirl47 said:


> That they just give you the Taco shell and the meat fills me with joy. I am quite particular with what I will and won't eat and the combinations of food and this sounds a winner. I just checked the map for MVMCP from last year and Pecos Bill was open. So I will have dinner there during the party and this leaves me the option to try my luck with Be Our Guest for lunch on my full Magic Kingdom day.
> 
> Corinna



Oh, and if you want sour cream you need to ask at the counter when you get the shell, they don't automatically give it to you. I always forget and end up using salad dressing which is out by the toppings bar.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I can't believe how crowded it was again. I wonder if an off or lower crowd season even exits anymore?



I was certainly displeased by the crowds. At MK I said to myself 'what are all you people doing here crowding up my park?'   the first two weeks in December have had really low crowds the last two years, and then last September nearly every ride was a walk on which was amazing. I'm going to have to plan future trips a bit more carefully around low season or just enjoy the resorts and the waterparks. 



rentayenta said:


> I could make a meal with the CL offerings. They look fantastic as usual.



There were a few nights I definitely made dinner from the CL delights. Others I needed a bit more to eat. Love that CL 



rentayenta said:


> You're hard core! I would have called it a night at 8:40.   We had a discussion last night where Michael declared me as old as I prefer mornings to late nights. Lol!



Believe you me I could have called it a night at 8:45, I had to force myself out of the room! It was the last night of vacation and I wanted to make the most of it.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Mmm CL offerings look delish!
> 
> I love watching Muppet 3d Vision!  No one else in my party usually does, but I always enjoy it.  Love the prop area too



I love that show, it's just so cute! Bummer no one else likes it. Hopefulły they still go with you.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> So - I have never seen the banana puree before.  There is so much in that attraction and I feel like I never see it all.



I wonder if they move things around, because there's always something new. I thought the bananas were fantastic. 




MEK said:


> I'm so glad you had a fun evening.  Sometimes its not about how much you do, but how you do it.



It was great, I'm glad I got myself out and about. 




MEK said:


> Those concierge pictures kill me every time.  I wish that VGF would have a concierge level.  A girl can dream, right?



That would be fantastic! Can't imagine what the points would be though


----------



## dgbg100106

Love the update, sorry to hear it was so crowded...

CL looks as lovely as ever


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Love the update, sorry to hear it was so crowded...
> 
> CL looks as lovely as ever



I'm either going to need to only go during low season or enjoy the resort and waterparks during high seasons. I can't tolerate those long wait times


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm either going to need to only go during low season or enjoy the resort and waterparks during high seasons. I can't tolerate those long wait times



I think our next trip will be resort only!  They way our vacations are working out, we will just use our DVC and stay at the resort only!


----------



## disfanforlife

We are going March 16-23. I hope I won't regret it. I was debating between that week and the middle of January. I know January won't be as crowded but it could be a LOT colder....


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I think our next trip will be resort only!  They way our vacations are working out, we will just use our DVC and stay at the resort only!



The past few trips I haven't brought a book and found myself absolutely stir crazy at the idea of staying at the resort the whole day. I know a good book would have helped.


----------



## Pinkocto

disfanforlife said:


> We are going March 16-23. I hope I won't regret it. I was debating between that week and the middle of January. I know January won't be as crowded but it could be a LOT colder....



I've been in January twice, the first time was the last week and there were absolutely no crowds and the weather was nice the first few days but I was wearing my winter coat the rest of the time. The second trip was the 10th-21st and had pretty nice weather but we somehow caught the Brazilian tour groups and the wait times could be quite long. We learned to avoid them and it was fine. Hopefully you'll hit a lower crowd time, but I will think twice going in March again.


----------



## MEK

So Pam - 17 days to DL?  I am really looking forward to hearing all about that trip.  Is your mom going?  How long are you there?


----------



## dgbg100106

how come we don't have a PTR for DL??


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> So Pam - 17 days to DL?  I am really looking forward to hearing all about that trip.  Is your mom going?  How long are you there?



I'm so excited!!! It's totally new territory, everything will be brand new to me, lots of exploring to do   I'll be there a week, the last day travel day so 6 glorious days of vacation. Mom did not want to go, she thinks that since she went there in high school she's been there and seen that... I'm almost glad because with airfare and park tickets that would have been another $600, that of course does not count food. I'm always happy to pay for her but it will be nice not having that extra expense. She'll be going with me to the VGF in December and we're both really excited about that.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> how come we don't have a PTR for DL??



The events schedule only came out a couple of weeks ago, it's been very different planning this trip than others. I really wanted to finish this TR before starting anything else, I probably shouldn't have tried doing the June trip at the same time as this one. One more update to go for this one.


----------



## eandesmom

oh my word I was behind.  Summer and vacations will do that to you!

I cannot believe all the lines...it is easier to deal with them I think when you aren't solo.  The blessing of solo is do what you want, whenever, but having someone with you can make the time in line pass a lot faster.

I love that you made it to B&C for dessert before lunch, that was a great re-route but very odd it wasn't in a bowl.

Very cute about the little boy at the pool, pushing it.  I can totally picture it!


----------



## rentayenta

Hi Pam, just checking in. In So Cal with the kids, so far so fantastic! I sure miss home.


----------



## franandaj

All caught up here again. Slowly catching up after the Expo trip.  Not long until DL!


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> oh my word I was behind.  Summer and vacations will do that to you!



No worries, it's not going anywhere  




eandesmom said:


> I cannot believe all the lines...it is easier to deal with them I think when you aren't solo.  The blessing of solo is do what you want, whenever, but having someone with you can make the time in line pass a lot faster.



I hadn't seen lines that long in many many trips, I was quite put out. You're totally right, it would have been tolerable if I had someone to chat with. I just couldn't wait that long alone. 



eandesmom said:


> I love that you made it to B&C for dessert before lunch, that was a great re-route but very odd it wasn't in a bowl.



It was fun just going where the wind took me. I'll definitely ask for a bowl if I get that again. I want to try the brownie sundae next time I think  it's on my list to take mom in December. 



eandesmom said:


> Very cute about the little boy at the pool, pushing it.  I can totally picture it!



That was so cute! He was having such fun, and that's what Disney's all about. I was so glad his parents started laughing at the end.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Hi Pam, just checking in. In So Cal with the kids, so far so fantastic! I sure miss home.



I'm glad you're having a great time!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> All caught up here again. Slowly catching up after the Expo trip.  Not long until DL!



15 days to go!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> The events schedule only came out a couple of weeks ago, it's been very different planning this trip than others. I really wanted to finish this TR before starting anything else, I probably shouldn't have tried doing the June trip at the same time as this one. One more update to go for this one.



I was really only giving you a hard time....

I cant keep up with my own PTR/TR anyway...


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> 15 days to go!!!



Whoop!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> 15 days to go!!!



Woot woot! It's so close.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I was really only giving you a hard time....
> 
> I cant keep up with my own PTR/TR anyway...



 oh good, I didn't think I could get to one before I leave   but I will definitely have this one finished.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Whoop!





rentayenta said:


> Woot woot! It's so close.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 12, Last day of the fabulous birthday extravaganza!  

I managed to drag myself out of bed around 9:00. I had put the alarm on for earlier but kept hitting the snooze button.  I had a 7:50 p.m. flight so pretty much had the whole day to enjoy.  I took my time getting ready and finished up packing.  I was trying to make it to breakfast but didn’t make it out of the room until 10:25.  The way things ended up I should have left the bags in the room until 11:00 and gone out to grab some pastries.  At the time I wasn’t thinking that I had the room until 11, I was just thinking I needed to get my bags down to airline check in.  So down I went and this is where things went sour.  I had booked my flight on the Southwest website but it was an AirTran flight.  This was near the beginning of the merge and everything was not as it should have been.  The lady checking me in said I would have to pay baggage fees since it was an AirTran flight.  No, when I bought it on the SW website it specifically said no baggage fees.  She said the only way to get around it would be to take my bags to the airport and check in there.  I was so mad.  Of course I decided to keep the bags, there was no way I was going to pay $50 when I shouldn’t have to. 

 So I left the bags with Bell Services and went on with my day.  First thing to do was return the movies I had checked out.  That done I went back up to the CL to get some Jungle Juice.  I ran into my very favorite CM, Elaine from Scotland, and vented my frustrations.  She was very sympathetic.  Elaine is magnificent, she’s one of the main reasons we love CL so much.  I gave her an until next time hug, and headed out to DTD.  I needed some food!  My plan was to go to EoS for some lunch, and then head back and go to AK for a few hours.  I left at 11:12 and got to DTD at 11:30, not bad at all.  Straight to EoS where there was a HUGE line.  I stuck it out because I knew I’d regret not having a sandwich.  They had mac and cheese on the menu as a specialty item so I got that and a caprese sandwich.  









The mac and cheese was nothing to write home about.  I love mac and cheese so this was quite disappointing.  The caprese on the other hand was absolutely fantastic as usual.  I sat out in the sun and enjoyed watching people go by.  After finishing my lunch I headed to the World of Disney.  I was hoping to find some gifts for people.  As I passed Ghirardelli I noticed there was hardly any line so I popped in for a delicious cookie.  Mom had eaten most of the chocolate toffee one at the beginning of the trip so I wanted one for myself.  Good thing because they were out of chocolate chip.  I didn’t get it warmed because I wasn’t hungry at the time, just wanted it for later.  

With my treasure safely tucked away in my bag I continued on my way to WoD.  I passed TrenD and of course had to stop in.  I regret not picking up a pair of gorgeous orange linen pants.  I absolutely love linen, and am always on the look out for different colors.  I have no idea why I didn’t snatch them up.  Lesson learned, purchase things at Disney when I see them. I left without buying anything and continued on to WoD.  I wandered around the entire store but saw nothing that caught my eye.  Oh my, no gifts for people at home.  I figured I needed to head back so I could go to AK and started walking back to the bus stop.  It took me ages to get back to AKV.  I left DTD at 1:12 and didn’t get back until 2:00.  My jaunt to DTD took much longer than anticipated.  I decided I didn’t want to push the time too close and just stayed at the resort instead of going to AK.  

I went up to the CL to see what was being offered.  It was snack time so my beloved rice crispy treats were out.  I had one and took four for later.  I love that they still let you up to the CL on check out day.  I used the restroom to change into my bathing suit and went down to enjoy the pool.  It was a glorious day.  Of course it was, I was leaving.  The first perfect day of the WDW portion of the trip.  If it had been like this the day before I could have gone to a waterpark.  Oh well.  I had a magnificent couple of hours at the pool lounging and reading my book.  All too soon it was time to go get my bags from Bell Services and go wait for the DME.  

I was still not happy I had to lug my bags to the airport.  





Good bye Jambo House.  It has such a different feeling when you’re leaving than when you’re arriving.  









It took an hour to get to the airport, I can’t remember it ever taking that long before. When I got up to the check in area the SW line was enormous!  It took me 30 minutes to get through line.  I could feel my blood pressure rising, I was quite stressed waiting.  Finally it was my turn and of course I didn’t have to pay baggage fees… Free of bags I hightailed it to security.  Thankfully that was smooth and I was quickly through and heading to my gate.  Since it was an AirTran flight I wanted to see about business class.  Being squeezed next to mom is one thing, squeezed next to strangers is a whole different ball game.  I asked at the gate and they did have some seats left but it was $89 to upgrade. My dad regularly upgrades at the gate and I couldn’t recall him paying more than $50.  I declined for the moment and called my dad to verify.  Memory had served correct and I was more than willing to pay $50 but $89 was too much.  I hemmed and hawed and when I finally decided my comfort was worth $89 they had started boarding.  Resigned to my fate I headed onto the plane.  Would you believe I had a whole aisle to myself. Good thing I hemmed and hawed, I saved myself some money!  Very smooth flight home where my DB and SiL picked me up.  They had been watching Conner for me so I got him and headed home.  

This was an amazing trip.  There was so much to it it felt even longer than it was. It was really nice starting at the VWL and not flying in the morning of the cruise.  Mom absolutely fell in love with the WL so we will have to return on a future trip.  I loved the walk to Fort Wilderness and seeing all the horses.  The Fantasy was beyond gorgeous.  Having mom as my tour guide in Puerto Rico was fantastic and such fun.  And even though my WDW portion started off with me being melancholy I ended up having a marvelous time just going with the flow.  As usual I can't wait for the next adventure.  

Thank you all for reading, I really enjoyed reliving this amazing trip.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Thanks for taking the time to share all of your adventure with us!  Looking forward to hearing about your next one!

Have a safe and magical journey out to California!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share all of your adventure with us!  Looking forward to hearing about your next one!
> 
> Have a safe and magical journey out to California!



Thank you Linda!  And you have a fantastic time in Hawaii


----------



## MEK

Another great TR on the books!  I really enjoyed reading about it. 

You know my favorite is reading about the CL at AKL.  I wish there were more opportunities for that when staying DVC.  It really is a treat.

Your cruise was wonderful and I'm glad you enjoyed your WDW trip even though you did it all solo.

Sorry about the stupid bag fees.  So stupid and annoying.    Glad you didn't upgrade to business class.  We have a really late flight like that into Orlando out of BWI in October.  How I would love to get my own row.  I love that.

Thanks again for a great TR.  Looking forward to your next adventure!


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a shame that so much on your last day did not go according to plan. I was salivating when I saw those Macaroni Cheese. What a shame that they were not as delicious as they looked. Well done on scoring the extra space on the flight home.

Thanks for sharing this trip report. I really enjoyed following along and now I can't wait to see what you make of Disneyland.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Another great TR on the books!  I really enjoyed reading about it.



Thank you, and thank you for reading   I really slowed down at the end but I loved reliving the trip. 



MEK said:


> You know my favorite is reading about the CL at AKL.  I wish there were more opportunities for that when staying DVC.  It really is a treat.



I wish there were more too. Aren't the BCV and BWV in the same building as the main resort? That's the only reason I can think of for not doing it. 



MEK said:


> Your cruise was wonderful and I'm glad you enjoyed your WDW trip even though you did it all solo.



After my initial pity party I had a really good time. As usual I was sad when the last day came around. The cruise was truly amazing, can't wait til the next one! 



MEK said:


> Sorry about the stupid bag fees.  So stupid and annoying.    Glad you didn't upgrade to business class.  We have a really late flight like that into Orlando out of BWI in October.  How I would love to get my own row.  I love that.



I was so mad about that baggage fee business. Absolute ridiculousness. I'm glad I stuck it out and saved the money both with the bags and seat. Fingers are crossed you get a row to yourself 




MEK said:


> Thanks again for a great TR.  Looking forward to your next adventure!



I'm ready for another vacation


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that so much on your last day did not go according to plan.



What I thought would be a there and back lunch trip took three hours. I probably shouldn't have stopped in the stores. It's ok, there will always be another trip. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I was salivating when I saw those Macaroni Cheese. What a shame that they were not as delicious as they looked.



It didn't stop me from eating it, I hate wasting food, but it wasn't great. Not much cheesy flavor and the noodles were too hard. When you talked about the Club 33 mac and cheese I got hungry! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> Well done on scoring the extra space on the flight home.



I was pleased, and so glad I didn't buy the business class. I totally lucked out. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for sharing this trip report. I really enjoyed following along and now I can't wait to see what you make of Disneyland.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks so much for reading  I'm so excited about DL, today is my 2 week mark


----------



## Leshaface

Too bad that mac and cheese didn't taste good.  It looks DELICIOUS in your picture!

Oh gosh.  I hope they won't do that to me in October.  I'm also flying with SW, but I think the flight coming home, maybe on an AirTran plane.  Not sure, need to check on that now.

Absolutely loved this TR and can't wait for the next one!  Always look forward to reading your stuff


----------



## Leshaface

Pam are you leaving on Sunday or Monday back home?


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Too bad that mac and cheese didn't taste good.  It looks DELICIOUS in your picture!



It had potential, there was enough sauce but not much flavor, and the noodles weren't cooked enough. I was sad. The sandwich more than made up for it though, I love that sandwich! 



Leshaface said:


> Oh gosh.  I hope they won't do that to me in October.  I'm also flying with SW, but I think the flight coming home, maybe on an AirTran plane.  Not sure, need to check on that now.



The problem was fixed when we flew in June. It was the exact situation and I was sure we'd have to keep our bags. Thankfully not and no question about baggage fees. 



Leshaface said:


> Absolutely loved this TR and can't wait for the next one!  Always look forward to reading your stuff



Thanks so much for reading, glad you enjoyed it 



Leshaface said:


> Pam are you leaving on Sunday or Monday back home?



I leave Monday at 1:05, so will have the full Sunday to enjoy. I'm hoping to go see Alison and Fran play a concert that evening, but I'm not sure if that's still happening.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> oh good, I didn't think I could get to one before I leave   but I will definitely have this one finished.


----------



## eandesmom

What a great recap!  

Why is it there is always some kind of check in or baggage drama on the last day.  Really detracts from it.  Very glad you stuck to it though, between that and the upgrade you didn't take...you saved a bit of change!

Bummer that the mac n cheese was only meh, it looked tasty, I'd have been bummed do.  Definitely didn't live up to the picture.

A few hours by the pool in great weather is not a bad way to end a trip and hey, at least it relaxed you to then take forever to get to MCO plus the uber long line at SW.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> What a great recap!
> 
> Why is it there is always some kind of check in or baggage drama on the last day.  Really detracts from it.  Very glad you stuck to it though, between that and the upgrade you didn't take...you saved a bit of change!



I was so mad about the luggage. It just didn't make sense. I couldn't understand how their computers were not registering it correctly, there was no problem at the airport. I'm glad I stuck it out too, I was so close to buying the business class seat. Totally lucked out with that one.




eandesmom said:


> Bummer that the mac n cheese was only meh, it looked tasty, I'd have been bummed do.  Definitely didn't live up to the picture.



I love love love mac n cheese, I usually get it wherever I see it. I used to make it all the time at home, but now its just a treat. It was like the pastry from HS, how can something look so delicious but just fall flat?  



eandesmom said:


> A few hours by the pool in great weather is not a bad way to end a trip and hey, at least it relaxed you to then take forever to get to MCO plus the uber long line at SW.



That line at SW  the couple in front of me had a bucket of beers with them that they started finishing off. 

It was still a nice last day, I really enjoyed relaxing by the pool instead of feeling the pressure of being at a park.


----------



## franandaj

I keep thinking I've commented here, but when I go to look for my comments I can't find them!  Good choice for your last day activities.  I hate to stress about whether or not I'm going to miss the bus or something.


Just a little bit longer until you come to California.  The concert is still on for Sunday, but I would understand if you didn't want to go.  However, we are always begging for an audience, so it would be nice to have you there.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I keep thinking I've commented here, but when I go to look for my comments I can't find them!  Good choice for your last day activities.  I hate to stress about whether or not I'm going to miss the bus or something.



We have missed the last twice, it was so stressful. One time we were at Epcot, the other at DTD. I thought I gave us plenty of time to get back but Murphy's law was against us. Now I either make sure I'm leaving the park 90 minutes before the bus, or just stay at the resort. I like both options. 




franandaj said:


> Just a little bit longer until you come to California.  The concert is still on for Sunday, but I would understand if you didn't want to go.  However, we are always begging for an audience, so it would be nice to have you there.



I do I do! I want to see you guys play! I've really been looking forward to it  

With this week over it feels even closer. I have a glorious 4 days off, work three, have the next weekend off, unfortunately work Labor Day, and then I'm off for CA!!!


----------



## Leshaface

Agh I wish you had a TR so I could see what your hourly schedule is like!

Okay so Sunday night you have Alison's concert right?  Is that at DL or in Long Beach?  And Saturday night, I saw that you're seeing F!, correct? 

I was just talking to DH about possibly going down for the day either Saturday or Sunday but only doing DTD.  I just don't want to ruin whatever schedule you have on those days.


----------



## Leshaface

I'm assuming you're meeting up with Alison during the week?


----------



## Pinkocto

Here's a link for my DL trip everybody, I've love for you to join me 

DL PTR/TR


----------



## dolphingirl47

The link needs fixing.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Agh I wish you had a TR so I could see what your hourly schedule is like!
> 
> Okay so Sunday night you have Alison's concert right?  Is that at DL or in Long Beach?  And Saturday night, I saw that you're seeing F!, correct?
> 
> I was just talking to DH about possibly going down for the day either Saturday or Sunday but only doing DTD.  I just don't want to ruin whatever schedule you have on those days.



I just found out Fantasmic is both Friday and Saturday which helps.  I think I'll see it Friday.  And if I don't see it I can always see it next time, I'm 100% sure there's going to be a next time.  

I would love to see you, please don't think about 'ruining' any plans.  I'll work around what's best for you guys.  

I'm not sure where their concert is, all I know is it's Sunday night. I'm going to have lunch with her Wednesday and will get all the info if I don't have it before I leave.  I'm just going to plug the address in the phone and head over there.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> The link needs fixing.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks, just fixed it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks, just fixed it.



Thanks, I have just checked in over there.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

I'm here and like the worst friend ever. Life has been truly insane but im back to catch up.  Hope you've been well Pam.


----------



## rentayenta

Your trip is in a week!!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm here and like the worst friend ever. Life has been truly insane but im back to catch up.  Hope you've been well Pam.



No you're not! You were on vacation!  I hope you had a magnificent time!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Your trip is in a week!!



6 days!


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> 6 days!



Woo Hoo Pam!    That is SO exciting.  Are you going to do a little update on your plans or did I totally miss that?  Curious to know the details!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Woo Hoo Pam!    That is SO exciting.  Are you going to do a little update on your plans or did I totally miss that?  Curious to know the details!



I'm so excited!!! Yep, I started a PTR, I posted the link on the previous page, and its the last one in my signature. I'd post it again but I'm on the phone.


----------



## rentayenta

6 days? Are you packed?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> 6 days? Are you packed?



 I've been gathering if that counts for anything. I usually don't pack until the night before, Conner is not a fan of the suitcase and its meaning.


----------



## hstrickland

Well, Pam....I've been a terrible DisFriend! Finally trying to get caught up on your thread and I see you have yet ANOTHER trip! Holy cow!!! Life must be good for you  Hope you have a fabulous trip! Maybe by the time you get back, I'll be done reading 

Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Well, Pam....I've been a terrible DisFriend! Finally trying to get caught up on your thread and I see you have yet ANOTHER trip! Holy cow!!! Life must be good for you  Hope you have a fabulous trip! Maybe by the time you get back, I'll be done reading
> 
> Heather



Not at all Heather! That's what's so great about these things, you can read at your leisure. Truth be told, the main reason I've booked so many trips this year is an excuse to leave my job which I am very unhappy with. Vacation life is good though, these trips have all been amazing, and I've no doubt the DL one will be as well


----------

